# Elezioni Europee 2014



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2014)

Queste tutte le forze politiche in campo: Partito Democratico - Movimento 5 Stelle - Forza Italia - Lega Nord - Nuovo Centrodestra con Udc e Ppe - L'Altra Europa con Tsipras - Fratelli d'Italia - An - Scelta Europea con Guy Verhofstadt -Verdi Europei - Italia dei Valori - Altri partiti.
Ci sarà il previsto tracollo di Forza Italia? 
Gli ultimi sondaggi danno ancora in vantaggio il PD sul M5S. Secondo voi ci sarà il sorpasso del movimento di Grillo?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Maggio 2014)

Indeciso se votare Forza Italia o Fratelli D'Italia.
Si, ci sarà il tracollo di Forza Italia. 
M5S prenderà un casino di voti.


----------



## Hammer (2 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ci sarà il previsto tracollo di Forza Italia?
> Gli ultimi sondaggi danno ancora in vantaggio il PD sul M5S. Secondo voi ci sarà il sorpasso del movimento di Grillo?



Sì.
No, rimane avanti il PD.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2 Maggio 2014)

Che senso ha votare per le europee?


----------



## Canonista (2 Maggio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Indeciso se votare Forza Italia o Fratelli D'Italia.
> Si, ci sarà il tracollo di Forza Italia.
> M5S prenderà un casino di voti.



* perderà


----------



## Doctore (2 Maggio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Che senso ha votare per le europee?



per battere i pugni sui banchi dell europa


----------



## smallball (2 Maggio 2014)

si vota solo domenica giusto?


----------



## Hammer (2 Maggio 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> si vota solo domenica giusto?



Sì! dalle 8 alle 23.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2014)

Un sondaggio per il programma Agorà di Raitre colloca il PD al 33,0%, in crescita dello 0,9%, registra un calo del M5S che è indicato al 26,6% perdendo lo 0,8%. In ripresa di poco Forza Italia con il 17,8%, che sale quindi dello 0,3%.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Maggio 2014)

tutto come previsto.. per il M5S arrivare sopra il 24 è un TRIONFO.. ci metterei la firma . Non che , sarebbe il segnale che gli elettori 5stelle a differenza di quanto continuano a sputare i detrattori sono contenti dell operato .


----------



## James Watson (6 Maggio 2014)

Noi non prenderemo mai il 33%. Per me non superiamo il 30 ma neanche ci andiamo vicino.
Occhio a dar x morto Berlusconi..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Maggio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Noi non prenderemo mai il 33%. Per me non superiamo il 30 ma neanche ci andiamo vicino.
> Occhio a dar x morto Berlusconi..



Berlusconi non è in lista, anche per questo Forza Italia perderà voti ( anche il mio).


----------



## O Animal (6 Maggio 2014)

Certo che se ci basassimo solo sulle facce dei leader delle liste sarebbe certamente meglio andare al mare.... 

Ce ne è uno che vi ispiri fiducia?


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2014)

Sondaggio Ipsos per il Corriere della Sera: Pd al 34,3%, M5S al 22,5%, FI al 19,2%, Ncd-Udc al 6,1%, Lega al 5,3%, FdI-AN al 3,9%; indecisi e astenuti 38,8%.

Sondaggio Datamedia per il Tempo: Pd 31,5%, M5S 25,5%, FI 20%, Ncd-Udc 5,5%, Lega 5,1%, FdI-AN 3,7%, Tsipras 3,7%; astenuti e indecisi 52,1%.

Sondaggio Ipr per Rai TG3: Pd 32%, M5S 24,2%, FI 19,1%, Ncd-Udc 5,6%, Lega 5,1%, FdI-AN 3,8%, Tsipras 3,8%; astenuti e indecisi 55%.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Maggio 2014)

Su La Repubblica l'ultimo sondaggio Demos prevede il PD al 33%, il M5S indietro di 10 punti e FI al 17,5%.


----------



## #Dodo90# (9 Maggio 2014)

Alla fine siamo lì un pò per tutti


----------



## Blu71 (17 Maggio 2014)

Berlusconi ha dichiarato che anche se F.I. dovesse prendere meno del 20% alle prossime europee non lascerebbe la politica perché ha una missione, quelle di garantire democrazia e libertà al Paese.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha dichiarato che anche se F.I. dovesse prendere meno del 20% alle prossime europee non lascerebbe la politica perché ha una missione, quelle di garantire democrazia e libertà al Paese.



Certo tanta democrazia e libertà che sotto la sua presidenza e stata fatta la vergognosa legge sulla procreazione assistita, che ha costretto tante famiglie a rivolgersi all'estero e svenarsi per procreare e che recentemente è stata bocciata come incostituzionale 

Uno che si spaccia come liberale che non permette nemmeno di compiere le scelte etiche individuali si può considerare democratico?


----------



## Nicco (17 Maggio 2014)

Io ho deciso di votare Tsipras.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Io ho deciso di votare Tsipras.



Voto completamente gettato ... Però meglio che votare la banda di ladri Pdforzaitalia..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Certo tanta democrazia e libertà che sotto la sua presidenza e stata fatta la vergognosa legge sulla procreazione assistita, che ha costretto tante famiglie a rivolgersi all'estero e svenarsi per procreare e che recentemente è stata bocciata come incostituzionale
> *
> Uno che si spaccia come liberale che non permette nemmeno di compiere le scelte etiche individuali si può considerare democratico?*



Quello che si circonda di mignotte e fa la legge anti prostituzione 

Tra l'altro mi pare ora che proprio la sua legge si rivelerà un boomerang assurdo per la storia di Ruby


----------



## Nicco (18 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Voto completamente gettato ... Però meglio che votare la banda di ladri Pdforzaitalia..



Il tuo discorso qui non ha senso se permetti. In italia prenderà il 4% ma in totale può essere il terzo partito europeo.

Ma poi se questo è il pensiero comune allora che senso ha che esista la varietà di opinione? Bianco o nero ci basta? Ah no c'è il giallo delle stelline. Scusa il sarcasmo ma il mio voto preferisco "gettarlo".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Maggio 2014)

Exploit M5S.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Maggio 2014)

Exploit M5S, alle elezioni di un anno fa erano considerati un bluff salvo poi superare sia PD che PDL, adesso hanno raccolto altri voti proprio dal PD, mentre Forza Italia chiuderà definitivamente con la politica, manco a parlarne Fratelli d'Italia. 



O Animal ha scritto:


> Certo che se ci basassimo solo sulle facce dei leader delle liste sarebbe certamente meglio andare al mare....
> 
> Ce ne è uno che vi ispiri fiducia?


A me ha sempre ispirato sesso la Meloni


----------



## Hammer (18 Maggio 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Io ho deciso di votare Tsipras.



Ci sto pensando anche io, piuttosto che lasciare in bianco


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Maggio 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Il tuo discorso qui non ha senso se permetti. In italia prenderà il 4% ma in totale può essere il terzo partito europeo.
> 
> Ma poi se questo è il pensiero comune allora che senso ha che esista la varietà di opinione? Bianco o nero ci basta? Ah no c'è il giallo delle stelline. Scusa il sarcasmo ma il mio voto preferisco "gettarlo".



Io ho idee più liberali, ma è indubbio cha al momento un pò di sinistra vera farebbe tutt'altro che male


----------



## Nicco (18 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io ho idee più liberali, ma è indubbio cha al momento un pò di sinistra vera farebbe tutt'altro che male



Soprattutto se la sinistra che si definisce tale non lo è.




Hammer ha scritto:


> Ci sto pensando anche io, piuttosto che lasciare in bianco



Leggiti il programma 

Conta che nella maggior parte degli altri paesi europei la sinistra che confluisce in Tsipras si attesta intorno al 20%, solo che in italia c'è grillo, purtroppo.


----------



## Djici (18 Maggio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Certo che se ci basassimo solo sulle facce dei leader delle liste sarebbe certamente meglio andare al mare....
> 
> Ce ne è uno che vi ispiri fiducia?



Guy Verhofstadt sembra un ... non so cosa... e devo pure dire cha la situazione e migliorata... prima era ancora peggio.


----------



## Hammer (18 Maggio 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Conta che nella maggior parte degli altri paesi europei la sinistra che confluisce in Tsipras si attesta intorno al 20%, solo che in italia c'è grillo, purtroppo.



Letto, letto  alcune cose mi convincono, altre meno. Il problema della scena politica per me attuale è che sto andando per esclusione: il PD in questo momento è invotabile, il M5S non ne parliamo e il resto mi ripugna letteralmente. Anche se prenderanno un 3%, mi sembra meglio dare il supporto a un leader che si possa definire tale piuttosto che non votare nessuno.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2014)

Renzi: 'Votate chi vi pare ma non i buffoni'


----------



## ed.vedder77 (19 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Renzi: 'Votate chi vi pare ma non i buffoni'



Allora non saprei proprio chi votare.....
Assurdo credere ancora in questa gente ,la gente che da anni rovina il nostro paese.i veri buffoni siamo noi italiani a credere a questi ciarlatani ladri e mafiosi


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Maggio 2014)

Almeno chi vota Tsipras nonostante lo ritenga un voto buttato vota su una vera sinistra .


----------



## juventino (19 Maggio 2014)

Io la lista Tsipras la voterei pure poiché il leader greco mi sembra un oppositore serio alle folli politiche d'austerity dell'UE. Il problema è che votandola in Italia si rischia di mandare al parlamento europeo le solite mezze calzette che infestano la sinistra italiana.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Io la lista Tsipras la voterei pure poiché il leader greco mi sembra un oppositore serio alle folli politiche d'austerity dell'UE. Il problema è che votandola in Italia si rischia di mandare al parlamento europeo le solite mezze calzette che infestano la sinistra italiana.



Esatto


----------



## juventino (19 Maggio 2014)

Secondo i sondaggi clandestini (usano come escamotage una corsa all'ippodromo e un conclave) ci sarebbe un vero e proprio testa a testa tra Grillo e il PD (intorno al 29-30% entrambi) con Forza Italia staccata sempre di almeno 10 punti. Oltre a Lega e NCD-UDC, riuscirebbero ad entrare in europarlamento anche Lista Tsipras e Fratelli d'Italia, con quest'ultimo proprio al 4% minimo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo i sondaggi clandestini (usano come escamotage una corsa all'ippodromo e un conclave) ci sarebbe un vero e proprio testa a testa tra Grillo e il PD (intorno al 29-30% entrambi) con Forza Italia staccata sempre di almeno 10 punti. Oltre a Lega e NCD-UDC, riuscirebbero ad entrare in europarlamento anche Lista Tsipras e Fratelli d'Italia, con quest'ultimo proprio al 4% minimo.



Ancora Lega Nord dio mio...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Renzi: 'Votate chi vi pare ma non i buffoni'



Cioè votate chi vi pare, ma che siano PD o FI


----------



## juventino (19 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Cioè votate chi vi pare, ma che siano PD o FI



Ci sarebbero pure la Lega, NCD, Fratelli d'Italia e Tsipras 
Comunque, da neutrale, a mio avviso l'unico voto davvero utile (ma solo in ottica europea) sarebbe per Tsipras, ma, come ho detto prima, nel nostro contesto manderebbe in Europa i soliti incapaci. In alternativa si può decidere se schierarsi col governo (e quindi votare PD, nel tentativo di rafforzarlo) oppure andare in rottura totale (5 Stelle). Il resto non è pervenuto.


----------



## juventino (19 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ancora Lega Nord dio mio...



Si stanno risollevando solo grazie alla demagogia di Salvini (la brutta copia di Grillo), ma vedrai che al prossimo scandalo scompariranno per sempre. Bisogna solo aspettare il cadavere alla riva del fiume.


----------



## Nicco (19 Maggio 2014)

Esatto, Tsipras è valida alternativa seria all'austerity non Grillo, non mi interessa chi andrà di italiano, mi interessa che qualcuno cominci a fare qualcosa dentro l'europa.


----------



## vota DC (19 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Io la lista Tsipras la voterei pure poiché il leader greco mi sembra un oppositore serio alle folli politiche d'austerity dell'UE. Il problema è che votandola in Italia si rischia di mandare al parlamento europeo le solite mezze calzette che infestano la sinistra italiana.



La Sgrena lol. Tra l'altro sono dei bacchettoni incredibili e al contempo odiati dai religiosi.


----------



## Lollo7zar (19 Maggio 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Esatto, Tsipras è valida alternativa seria all'austerity non Grillo, non mi interessa chi andrà di italiano, mi interessa che qualcuno cominci a fare qualcosa dentro l'europa.



In realtà ci starebbe bene la vittoria dei socialdemocratici ma sapendo che il mio voto và a Renzi mi fa accapponare la pelle, Tsipras troppo al di sopra degli altri personaggi appena ho saputo di questa lista ho deciso di votarlo


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2014)

Grillo: 'Renzi perderà, lupara bianca come per mafiosi'
'Chi fallisce sparisce nel nulla'


----------



## smallball (19 Maggio 2014)

una campagna elettorale veramente triste,fatta solo di insulti


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Maggio 2014)

Nel programma di Tsipras si legge:
- una vera banca europea, che in caso di necessità possa prestare denaro anche agli stati e non solo alle banche, e che fornisca prestiti a basso tasso di interesse agli istituti di credito, a patto che accettino di fornire credito a costi contenuti a piccole e medie imprese

è esattamente quel che si è fatto recentemente, dare soldi a basso interesse alle banche, non prevedono banche nazionali e monete nazionali: sono pro UE e anti-nazionali
infatti poi nel programma c'è anche il proposito di aumentare l'immigrazione dall' Africa, mentre si lamentano della disoccupazione...
non è un'espressione del popolo, ma sono una lista di "eccellenze" (vien da ridere) di ex comunisti che vivono fuori dalla realtà, messi assieme all'ultim'ora, tra cui quella zecca ingrata della Sgrena


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Maggio 2014)

Guardate report adesso e SENTITE chi sono i candidati pd NCD e forza Italia ... Una cosa indegna ... Hanno intervistato un calabrese che non parlava neanche italiano .. Di forza Italia ... Imbarazzante


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grillo: 'Renzi perderà, lupara bianca come per mafiosi'
> 'Chi fallisce sparisce nel nulla'



Renzi a Grillo, 'Rispetto per morti di lupara bianca'


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2014)

Intanto stanno diventando virali queste foto : https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=294494674044071&set=a.171411829685690.1073741828.151648804 scusate il link ma non penso si possa condividere in altro modo . 

Gli esponenti della camera del M5S mangiano con i dipendenti della camera ( i facchini e le donne delle pulizie ) nella mensa dopo aver restituito 5 milioni di euro dei loro stipendi questa mattina . Mentre tutte le altre forze politiche banchettano presso la bouvette ( ristorante di prestigio della camera ) . 

Le parole stanno a zero , contano i fatti . #renzusconimangiainmensa


----------



## smallball (20 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Intanto stanno diventando virali queste foto : https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=294494674044071&set=a.171411829685690.1073741828.151648804 scusate il link ma non penso si possa condividere in altro modo .
> 
> Gli esponenti della camera del M5S mangiano con i dipendenti della camera ( i facchini e le donne delle pulizie ) nella mensa dopo aver restituito 5 milioni di euro dei loro stipendi questa mattina . Mentre tutte le altre forze politiche banchettano presso la bouvette ( ristorante di prestigio della camera ) .
> 
> Le parole stanno a zero , contano i fatti . #renzusconimangiainmensa


ma non eri quello in silenzio stampa fino a domenica??


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Intanto stanno diventando virali queste foto : https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=294494674044071&set=a.171411829685690.1073741828.151648804 scusate il link ma non penso si possa condividere in altro modo .
> 
> Gli esponenti della camera del M5S mangiano con i dipendenti della camera ( i facchini e le donne delle pulizie ) nella mensa dopo aver restituito 5 milioni di euro dei loro stipendi questa mattina . Mentre tutte le altre forze politiche banchettano presso la bouvette ( ristorante di prestigio della camera ) .
> 
> Le parole stanno a zero , contano i fatti . #renzusconimangiainmensa



Sinceramente io di queste cose me ne sbatto...per me se un politico sistema una buona parte dei tanti problemi dell'Italia può pure prendere 1 miliardo all'anno


----------



## Nicco (20 Maggio 2014)

Riporto la piazza di Bologna per Tsipras visto che nessun tg/sito di informazione ne parla. Solo Renzi, Silvio e Grillo tengono banco...


----------



## Nicco (20 Maggio 2014)

Riporto la piazza di Bologna per Tsipras visto che nessun tg/sito di informazione ne parla. Solo Renzi, Silvio e Grillo tengono banco...

p.s. per l'immagine se non si può scusate anticipatamente

scusate il doppio post XD


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> ma non eri quello in silenzio stampa fino a domenica??



a già  ... 

dai che da lunedi torniamo a piangere per il milan.. stiamo un pò in movimento adesso che possiamo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Maggio 2014)

Stasera Renzi Berlusconi e Di Battista da Mentana. Purtroppo saranno 3 interviste e non un confronto.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2014)

Grillo sul premier: "è allo sbaraglio e insegue le piazze, per lui sono gli ultimi giorni di Pompei" ancora su Renzi: "E' un bamboccio, ha perso"


----------



## Tobi (20 Maggio 2014)

Piccolo off topic, dai sondaggi si ha un idea in percentuale di come il popolo italiano voterebbe oggi?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Maggio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Piccolo off topic, dai sondaggi si ha un idea in percentuale di come il popolo italiano voterebbe oggi?



Se cerchi il mio tread "sondaggio elettorale privato" hai i dati aggiornati, quelli veri ci metto la faccia

comunque attualmente il pd è 0,5 avanti al M5S, è tornato in testa dopo essere stato scavalcato
ambedue intorno al 28/29%


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2014)

Renzi da Mentana su La7.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Renzi da Mentana su La7.



Renzi comunque è dappertutto. Non aveva fatto anche un'intervista per piazza pulita solo ieri su La7? Per non parlare dell'ospitata per inaugurare announo sempre a La7.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Renzi comunque è dappertutto. Non aveva fatto anche un'intervista per piazza pulita solo ieri su La7? Per non parlare dell'ospitata per inaugurare announo sempre a La7.



.......è campagna elettorale decisiva per lui quindi è ovvio che ci sia l'uso, da parte sua, massiccio della televisione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .......è campagna elettorale decisiva per lui quindi è ovvio che ci sia l'uso, da parte sua, massiccio della televisione.



Si, ma neanche il Berlusconi dei tempi d'oro era a sti livelli Blu.
Un mese fa, quindi non in campagna elettorale, c'era un articolo de "La stampa" dove si evidenziava la presenza totale di Renzi in tv, 5 ore al giorno!

Questa settimana demolirà tutti i record


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si, ma neanche il Berlusconi dei tempi d'oro era a sti livelli Blu.
> Un mese fa, quindi non in campagna elettorale c'era un articolo de "La stampa" dove si evidenziava la presenza totale di Renzi in tv, 5 ore al giorno!
> 
> Questa settimana batterà ogni record




...hai ragione, ma ti ripeto per Renzi una sconfitta, secondo me, sarebbe letale perciò martella da ogni programma.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2014)

Berlusconi da Mentana.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2014)

Vi prego guardatelo non sa cosa sta dicendo ... Hahahaha messo alle strette sta straparlando non sa neanche chi è il suo candidato .


----------



## Doctore (20 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vi prego guardatelo non sa cosa sta dicendo ... Hahahaha messo alle strette sta straparlando non sa neanche chi è il suo candidato .



ma come si fa a guardare o sentire un personaggio del genere?


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma come si fa a guardare o sentire un personaggio del genere?



Guardalo guardalo Mentana lo sta distruggendo


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guardalo guardalo Mentana lo sta distruggendo



.....Mentana fu vittima di Silvio ai tempi del Tg5 ...ora si diverte


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....Mentana fu vittima di Silvio ai tempi del Tg5 ...ora si diverte


" si ma un giovane perché dovrebbe votarla ? " zero risposte concrete .


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> " si ma un giovane perché dovrebbe votarla ? " zero risposte concrete .


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2014)

Mado' una noia incredibile ... Se uno ha visto grillo ieri è oggi B penso non abbia neanche un dubbio .. Un vecchio che parla da vecchio di cose vecchie ..


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mado' una noia incredibile ... Se uno ha visto grillo ieri è oggi B penso non abbia neanche un dubbio .. Un vecchio che parla da vecchio di cose vecchie ..



...e Renzi non lo hai citato?


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2014)

Guardate adesso che c'è di battista , altro che Berlusconi .


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2014)

Tra poco Di Battista, per il M5S, da Mentana.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Maggio 2014)

Di Battista è bravissimo. Ci fosse andato lui a porta a porta


----------



## Tobi (20 Maggio 2014)

Cosa ha detto di Battista? Non posso seguire la diretta poichè sto fuori sede


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2014)

Ragazzi un Di Battista epico ... Chiunque è ripeto chiunque ha visto l intervista non può che essere D accordo con lui ...


----------



## Blu71 (21 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi un Di Battista epico ... Chiunque è ripeto chiunque ha visto l intervista non può che essere D accordo con lui ...



....io ho visto l'intervista e non sono d'accordo, è grave?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....io ho visto l'intervista e non sono d'accordo.



Cosa non ti è piaciuto? Oggettivamente è stato molto bravo dai. Tutt'altra pasta rispetto a Grillo ieri


----------



## Blu71 (21 Maggio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Cosa non ti è piaciuto? Oggettivamente è stato molto bravo dai. Tutt'altra pasta rispetto a Grillo ieri



Due cose, tra le tante: come si fa a pensare di uscire dalla NATO e dall'Euro? L' Italia non ha una sua politica di difesa ne sopravviverebbe a lungo fuori dall'area euro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....io ho visto l'intervista e non sono d'accordo, è grave?



:O ha detto solo cose condivisibili .. Non è mai entrato nel particolare per quello mi sembra strano .. Dammi un idea di cosa stai parlando .


----------



## Blu71 (21 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> :O ha detto solo cose condivisibili .. Non è mai entrato nel particolare per quello mi sembra strano .. Dammi un idea di cosa stai parlando .



Uscita dalla NATO e dall'euro condivisibili? Per me no.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Uscita dalla NATO e dall'euro condivisibili? Per me no.



Uscita dalla NATO è bellissima
sull'euro uscirne adesso è da pazzi, bisogna prima attrezzarsi bene, e questo Di Battista lo sa, non può chiedere una cosa del genere adesso. E' gravissima questa cosa, non posso votare per gente del genere


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Uscita dalla NATO e dall'euro condivisibili? Per me no.



Blu scusa la domanda provocatoria ( lo sai che ti rispetto ) ... Ma hai sentito le risposte ?? Non penso altrimenti non avresti dato a me questa risposta .

Nato : opinione di Di Battista e non del M5s che cmq condivido anche io... Restare in NATO per fare le comparse e buttare soldi non è iil caso e per me è condivisibile .

Euro : se hai sentito la sua risposta non entrò in merito perché era articolata .


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Uscita dalla NATO e dall'euro condivisibili? Per me no.




Dai Blu, ha elencato una serie di motivi seri e non trascurabili sulla Nato, vedi i discorsi delle varie guerre farlocche e dei costi. Secondo ha specificato che per lui ci sarebbe da fare una riflessione seria a fronte di questi fatti se rimanere o meno e non di uscire così a cavolo. Terzo ha comunque specificato che questo è un suo pensiero personale.

Così come la vicenda dell'euro, ha fatto un discorso sul potere di ricatto che ha l'Italia per rinegoziare i trattati. In futuro lui però vorrebbe un paese con una sovranità monetaria con libertà di stampare moneta. 


Ti sembrano così folli come pensieri?


----------



## Blu71 (21 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Blu scusa la domanda provocatoria ( lo sai che ti rispetto ) ... Ma hai sentito le risposte ?? Non penso altrimenti non avresti dato a me questa risposta .
> 
> Nato : opinione di Di Battista e non del M5s che cmq condivido anche io... Restare in NATO per fare le comparse e buttare soldi non è iil caso e per me è condivisibile .
> 
> Euro : se hai sentito la sua risposta non entrò in merito perché era articolata .



Sulla NATO ha detto che personalmente sarebbe per l'uscita poi che andrebbe ripensata accennando alle basi militari sul nostro territorio, ma, sostanzialmente la sua idea è uscirne.

Sull'euro ha detto che lui è per la moneta sovrana, che il suo Paese deve stampare la proprio moneta, per me significa pensare alla uscita dall'euro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Maggio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dai Blu, ha elencato una serie di motivi seri e non trascurabili sulla Nato, vedi i discorsi delle varie guerre farlocche e dei costi. Secondo ha specificato che per lui ci sarebbe da fare una riflessione seria a fronte di questi fatti se rimanere o meno e* non di uscire così a cavolo*. Terzo ha comunque specificato che questo è un suo pensiero personale.
> 
> Così come la vicenda dell'euro, ha fatto un discorso sul potere di ricatto che ha l'Italia per rinegoziare i trattati. In futuro lui però vorrebbe un paese con una sovranità monetaria con libertà di stampare moneta.
> 
> ...



Ecco...perchè da come parla Grillo sembra che se salgono al Governo il giorno dopo escono dall'euro
Domani guardo l'intervista (se ancora ci sarà)


----------



## Blu71 (21 Maggio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dai Blu, ha elencato una serie di motivi seri e non trascurabili sulla Nato, vedi i discorsi delle varie guerre farlocche e dei costi. Secondo ha specificato che per lui ci sarebbe da fare una riflessione seria a fronte di questi fatti se rimanere o meno e non di uscire così a cavolo. Terzo ha comunque specificato che questo è un suo pensiero personale.
> 
> Così come la vicenda dell'euro, ha fatto un discorso sul potere di ricatto che ha l'Italia per rinegoziare i trattati. In futuro lui però vorrebbe un paese con una sovranità monetaria con libertà di stampare moneta.
> 
> ...



Quanto alla NATO: Stiamo parlando di quanto ha detto lui, con lui quindi non sono d'accordo.
Sull'euro: la sovranità monetaria la puoi avere solo uscendo dall'euro.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quanto alla NATO: Stiamo parlando di quanto ha detto lui, con lui quindi non sono d'accordo.
> Sull'euro: la sovranità monetaria la puoi avere solo uscendo dall'euro.




Sull'euro è tutto da vedere come si svilupperà la vicenda nei prossimi anni e come sarà messa l'Italia e tutta l'Europa. Se ci saranno cambiamenti o meno. In positivo o in negativo. Ne parli come se avesse detto che domani usciamo dall'Euro. Per quanto breve mi è sembrato un discorso un po' diverso.
Tra l'altro neanche se prende potere la Lega col 100% dei voti l'Italia esce dall'euro il giorno dopo.


----------



## Doctore (21 Maggio 2014)

Berlusconi e grillo?
Come sentire robinho che da dello scarso a emanuelson


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (21 Maggio 2014)

Iniziare a mettere in tavola un'exit strategy dall'euro deve essere la priorità. Per me il folle è chi in questo sistema del tutto penalizzante per noi ci vuole restare, non il contrario


----------



## ildemone85 (21 Maggio 2014)

di battista girava con la maglietta del che e con la falce e martello anni fa, impossibile votare gente del genere, rischiamo una deriva giustizialista spaventosa, pazzesco che ci siano ex cdx che votino i neocomunisti brigatisti rossi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> di battista girava con la maglietta del che e con la falce e martello anni fa, impossibile votare gente del genere, rischiamo una deriva giustizialista spaventosa, pazzesco che ci siano ex cdx che votino i neocomunisti brigatisti rossi.



Non capisco mai quando scherzi per trollare e quando fai sul serio .. nel caso stessi dicendo sul serio come ti poni a fronte di chi è comunista veramente che da ai 5 stelle dei fascisti ?


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Maggio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> di battista girava con la maglietta del che e con la falce e martello anni fa, impossibile votare gente del genere, rischiamo una deriva giustizialista spaventosa, pazzesco che ci siano ex cdx che votino i neocomunisti brigatisti rossi.



Mah, il padre di Di Battista era fascista e la mela non sarà caduta tanto lontana dall'albero (poi non vado a scrutare il passato "politico" di Di Battista. M'interessa nulla). Il M5S non è votato solo da gente di sinistra, ma da ambo gli schieramenti. Il tuo intervento è tipicamente un intervento berlusconiano (che ricordo essere un condannato, pregiudicato), di quelli soliti.


----------



## ildemone85 (21 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non capisco mai quando scherzi per trollare e quando fai sul serio .. nel caso stessi dicendo sul serio come ti poni a fronte di chi è comunista veramente che da ai 5 stelle dei fascisti ?



i comunisti mentono quando accusano i 5 stelle di essere fasci, cmq mi pare palese che la base elettorale dei 5 stelle, siano tutti provenienti da centri sociali, ex marxisti e fans delle BR, si sono dichiarati quando sono usciti i nomi vomitevoli per il quirinale.


----------



## AndrasWave (21 Maggio 2014)

Ieri ho seguito Bersaglio Mobile di Mentana e continua ad avere nella testa queste idee:

Renzi: Per me il problema non è tanto lui. Portato fuori dal contesto del PD Renzi sarebbe molto più credibile. Che abbia voglia di fare per me è innegabile, però ripeto, è tutto ciò che lo circonda che non va per niente. 80 giorni sono pochi per valutarlo, però troppo spesso mi da l'idea di essere uno ancora troppo debole e succube del suo partito.

Berlusconi: Ci starebbe un bel NO COMMENT. Scarico, impacciato, invecchiato ma soprattutto debole. E qui mi viene in mente anche il Milan. Nelle sue parole palesa in modo imbarazzante la sua totale estraneità al mondo che lo circonda. Le sue argomentazioni sono proiettate dal passato (poco glorioso) banali e ripetitive. Critica Grillo, ma si "abbassa" al suo livello tutte le volte che attacca lui, le toghe rosse, i comunisti ecc.. 

Di Battista: Qua il discorso è simile per Renzi. Grillo per il Movimento è croce e delizia. Da Vespa Grillo ha fatto più spettacolo che parlato di cose concrete. Se si parte dal presupposto che i 5 stelle non sono solo Grillo ma agiscono anche con autonomia, la considerazione su di loro non può che migliorare. Di Battista (come altri nel movimento) usa argomentazioni molto più credibili e condivisibili. A me sinceramente piace. Forse mi piacerebbe di più se anche lui, come altri, si mostrasse sotto un altro contesto politico. Per me rimane sempre il neo della questione TAV, ma sulla lotta alla vecchia e corrotta politica hanno da sempre il mio supporto.


----------



## Doctore (21 Maggio 2014)

Ma ancora stiamo a discutere sulla differenza tra fascismo e comunismo?Usciamo da questa logica perche siamo nel 2014...
L altro giorno ho visto un video della lista tsapiras...gente con il pugno chiuso ma ci rendiamo conto?uno spettacolo degno del saluto fascista.

Ma poi alla fine chi da dei fascisti o comunisti a quelli del m5s la maggior parte sono ex fascisti o ex comunisti o addirittura ex dc/psi complici di cosa nostra 

Sterco su sterco


----------



## ildemone85 (21 Maggio 2014)

io non esco proprio da nessuna logica, il reato di clandestinità è stato abolito dai brigatisti a 5 stelle, quindi di cosa stiamo parlando, ci sono solo proposte di stampo comunista nel loro programma.


----------



## vota DC (21 Maggio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> i comunisti mentono quando accusano i 5 stelle di essere fasci, cmq mi pare palese che la base elettorale dei 5 stelle, siano tutti provenienti da centri sociali, ex marxisti e fans delle BR, si sono dichiarati quando sono usciti i nomi vomitevoli per il quirinale.



Fino al 2008 l'indicazione politica di Grillo era di non votare, quelli che lo seguirono in quella impresa (nel senso di quelli convinti a non votare, non i non votanti cronici) sono la base elettorale e quelli dei centri sociali all'epoca votarono sicuramente. Del quirinale il nome più a sinistra era un radicale che aveva cercato di infiltrarsi nel Pds, in pratica quasi lo stesso percorso di Rutelli.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Maggio 2014)

Esprimo la mia preferenza per Berlusconi, anche se non è in lista. C' è solo un Presidente!


----------



## ildemone85 (21 Maggio 2014)

non devi scrivere Berlusconi, altrimenti il voto è nullo


----------



## Principe (21 Maggio 2014)

Ovviamente sempre e solo Silvio .


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Esprimo la mia preferenza per Berlusconi, anche se non è in lista. C' è solo un Presidente!



Hahahahha si Gaetano , scrivi Berlusconi sulla scheda ..


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Maggio 2014)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Ieri ho seguito Bersaglio Mobile di Mentana e continua ad avere nella testa queste idee:
> 
> Renzi: Per me il problema non è tanto lui. Portato fuori dal contesto del PD Renzi sarebbe molto più credibile. Che abbia voglia di fare per me è innegabile, però ripeto, è tutto ciò che lo circonda che non va per niente. 80 giorni sono pochi per valutarlo, però troppo spesso mi da l'idea di essere uno ancora troppo debole e succube del suo partito.
> 
> ...



Può essere che Grillo sia solo uno specchio per le allodole, e se il movimento dovesse prendere il governo avrebbe compiuto la sua missione. E' una mia supposizione comunque.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Maggio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> io non esco proprio da nessuna logica, il reato di clandestinità è stato abolito dai brigatisti a 5 stelle, quindi di cosa stiamo parlando, ci sono solo proposte di stampo comunista nel loro programma.



Pizzarotti a Parma stà facendo tutto tranne che politiche di SX

Io tutto sto comunismo nelle idee dei M5S non lo vedo, in molti punti non sono lontani dai programmi del PDL,
solo che c'è la possibilità (remota visto che siamo in Italia) che loro gli applichino e non si vendano alla mafia

In politica alla fine non è che si inventa molto, la differenza è chi sicuramente i programmi non li rispetta PD e FI e chi magari potrebbe farlo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Maggio 2014)

è bello vedere come per i comunisti i 5 stelle siano fascisti e per i fascisti i 5 stelle siano comunisti 

questo mostra le capacità intellettive dell'elettore italiano medio.


----------



## Hammer (21 Maggio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> è bello vedere come per i comunisti i 5 stelle siano fascisti e per i fascisti i 5 stelle siano comunisti
> 
> questo mostra le capacità intellettive dell'elettore italiano medio.



Gli italiani sono stati abituati per anni, decenni a ragionare in termini estremi, bianco o nero, fascismo e comunismo, con o contro di noi. I risultati di questo manicheismo si abbattono pesantemente sulla politica di oggi


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Maggio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Gli italiani sono stati abituati per anni, decenni a ragionare in termini estremi, bianco o nero, fascismo e comunismo, con o contro di noi. I risultati di questo manicheismo si abbattono pesantemente sulla politica di oggi



Ma passi per questo discorso, ma evitassero di farlo in modo infatile, perchè alcuni mi danno quest'impressione. Cioè brigatisti, rossi, ma che discorsi sono......


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Maggio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Gli italiani sono stati abituati per anni, decenni a ragionare in termini estremi, bianco o nero, fascismo e comunismo, con o contro di noi. I risultati di questo manicheismo si abbattono pesantemente sulla politica di oggi



Ragionare è una parola grossa, diciamo che essendo noi un popolo in generale molto qualunquista ci siamo limitati a tifare dx o sx
da ambo le parti senza nessun approfondimento analitico.

Ora sta accadendo ancora lo stesso per i 2 poli.

Il M5S ha dalla sua parte l'elettorato più istruito, dati dimostrati non mia opinione, i pecoroni verranno dietro mano a mano
la maggior parte non sapendo nemmeno perchè


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ragionare è una parola grossa, diciamo che essendo noi un popolo in generale molto qualunquista ci siamo limitati a tifare dx o sx
> da ambo le parti senza nessun approfondimento analitico.
> 
> Ora sta accadendo ancora lo stesso per i 2 poli.
> ...



E come la fanno una statistica del genere ?


----------



## Hammer (21 Maggio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma passi per questo discorso, ma evitassero di farlo in modo infatile, perchè alcuni mi danno quest'impressione. Cioè brigatisti, rossi, ma che discorsi sono......



No ma appunto, io non sono per nulla fan del M5S ma sono in grado di riconoscere che sta roba dei brigatisti non esiste


----------



## Doctore (21 Maggio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Gli italiani sono stati abituati per anni, decenni a ragionare in termini estremi, bianco o nero, fascismo e comunismo, con o contro di noi. I risultati di questo manicheismo si abbattono pesantemente sulla politica di oggi



i tifosi di dx e sx ci sono in francia,germania,uk ecc non solo in italia...L unico problema è che questa politica ha rovinato una nazione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Maggio 2014)

PD e NCD devono fare il botto coi voti persi da Silvio, dai


----------



## ildemone85 (21 Maggio 2014)

ma il reato di clandestinità chi l'ha tolto? chi ha proposto quella vecchia mummia comunista fallita di rodotà come pdr?


----------



## Hammer (21 Maggio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ma il reato di clandestinità chi l'ha tolto? chi ha proposto quella *vecchia* mummia comunista fallita di rodotà come pdr?



"Vecchia"

Ha solo tre anni meno del Silvio


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Maggio 2014)

mai sentito parlare di sondaggi per ceti sociali o per fascie d'età?
trovi articoli anche sul corriere della sera, sono effettuati dalle stesse società che fanno i sondaggi generali

quando si parla di qualunquismo....


----------



## ildemone85 (21 Maggio 2014)

ma sondaggi di cosa? ripeto, chi prima votava cdx, deve farsi un esame di coscienza, sta rischiando di consegnare il paese agli eredi delle BR.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Maggio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E come la fanno una statistica del genere ?



mai sentito parlare di sondaggi per ceti sociali o per fascie d'età?
trovi articoli anche sul corriere della sera, sono effettuati dalle stesse società che fanno i sondaggi generali

quando si parla di qualunquismo....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Maggio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ma sondaggi di cosa? ripeto, chi prima votava cdx, deve farsi un esame di coscienza, sta rischiando di consegnare il paese agli eredi delle BR.



Concordo, io mi reputo nell'area liberale, e la dx in Italia dovrebbe sempre vincere le elezioni a mani basse,
ma mancando la nacessaria autocritica verso chi ha guidato la dx....

Però i cinquestelle brigatisti proprio non ce li vedo, 
forse potrebbero essere più fascisti anche se non mi pare


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Maggio 2014)

grasse risate


----------



## ildemone85 (21 Maggio 2014)

io spero nella discesa in campo di marina per battere i rossi a 5 stelle, siamo ormai vicini alla stessa situazione pre-94.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> io spero nella discesa in campo di marina per battere i rossi a 5 stelle, siamo ormai vicini alla stessa situazione pre-94.



Se , al posto che continuare a sparlare avessi sentito le parole del TUO presidente non diresti questa cosa...


----------



## ildemone85 (21 Maggio 2014)

ha chiaramente detto che lascerà libertà di scelta alla figlia, ovviamente teme per la sua incolumità, dato che le procure potrebbero scatenarsi.


----------



## vota DC (21 Maggio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> io spero nella discesa in campo di marina per battere i rossi a 5 stelle, siamo ormai vicini alla stessa situazione pre-94.



Non credo che i montiani vinceranno le elezioni se non interverrà Marina.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ha chiaramente detto che lascerà libertà di scelta alla figlia, ovviamente teme per la sua incolumità, dato che le procure potrebbero scatenarsi.



Mi sembri B che ieri sera ha passato un ora a parlare del passato al posto che del futuro . Se questa è la tua idea io non so più cosa dirti sinceramente .


----------



## gianluca1193 (21 Maggio 2014)

Quando sento parlare di abolizione del reato di clandestinità...Multare i clandestini? A cosa servirebbe? Spiegatemelo...


----------



## ildemone85 (21 Maggio 2014)

è un segnale, non bisogna manco farli arrivare, mentre noi diamo il via libera all'invasione di massa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> è un segnale, non bisogna manco farli arrivare, mentre noi diamo il via libera all'invasione di massa.



Sentiti cosa dice Di Battista sugli sbarchi clandestini..


----------



## cris (21 Maggio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ha chiaramente detto che lascerà libertà di scelta alla figlia, ovviamente teme per la sua incolumità, dato che le procure potrebbero scatenarsi.


----------



## cris (21 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi sembri B che ieri sera ha passato un ora a parlare del passato al posto che del futuro . Se questa è la tua idea io non so più cosa dirti sinceramente .



ma ancora ci perdi tempo? lol


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> mai sentito parlare di sondaggi per ceti sociali o per fascie d'età?
> trovi articoli anche sul corriere della sera, sono effettuati dalle stesse società che fanno i sondaggi generali
> 
> quando si parla di qualunquismo....



Mm va bene, avevo mal interpretato l'istruiti, scambiandolo per colti. Ovviamente si tiene conto del titolo di studio.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Maggio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mm va bene, avevo mal interpretato l'istruiti, scambiandolo per colti. Ovviamente si tiene conto del titolo di studio.







stavolta la risposta è veramente divertente 

e non del tutto falsa...


----------



## Blu71 (21 Maggio 2014)

Complimenti a tutti i partecipanti alla discussione, magari i nostri "politici" prendessero esempio.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Maggio 2014)

Renzi: "Grillo e Berlusconi due facce della stessa medaglia". "Pd sotto il 30%? Non credo e comunque non mi dimetto"


----------



## ildemone85 (21 Maggio 2014)

cmq tanto per precisare, il famoso reddito di cittadinanza, roba da URSS, per intenderci, verrebbe finanziato con una bella maxi patrimoniale, poi si offendono se li chiami comunisti.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Maggio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> cmq tanto per precisare, il famoso reddito di cittadinanza, roba da URSS, per intenderci, verrebbe finanziato con una bella maxi patrimoniale, poi si offendono se li chiami comunisti.



....rispettiamo le idee di tutti, ormai, grazie a Dio comunisti e fascisti non esistono più.


----------



## ildemone85 (21 Maggio 2014)

beh dalla proposta letta sul reddito di cittadinanza, direi che esistono, sono vivi e lottano ancora, a sto punto sono costretto ad andare a votare domenica, vanno fermati.


----------



## Nicco (21 Maggio 2014)

Tribunale popolari via web? ho capito bene? 
Ora Casaleggio vuole fare il ministro...sempre più assurdo.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Maggio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> beh dalla proposta letta sul reddito di cittadinanza, direi che esistono, sono vivi e lottano ancora, a sto punto sono costretto ad andare a votare domenica, vanno fermati.



......non dimenticare che il M5S raccoglie non pochi consensi anche tra ex elettori di centro-destra perciò non si possono definire secondo le vecchie logiche.


----------



## ildemone85 (21 Maggio 2014)

gli ex elettori di cdx sono stati truffati, spero si diano una svegliata.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Maggio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> cmq tanto per precisare, il famoso reddito di cittadinanza, roba da URSS, per intenderci, verrebbe finanziato con una bella maxi patrimoniale, poi si offendono se li chiami comunisti.



Se ti informi il reddito di cittadinanza, sotto varie forme, è presente in tutti i paesi dell'europa a esclusione di Italia e Grecia,
la stessa UE ci pressa da circa 10 anni per istituirlo

Anche se è una procedura un pò complessa persino un cittadino italiano che si sposti all'estero può usufruirne

Io sono un osservatore distaccato me le argomentazioni contro i 5 stelle sono sempre incredibilmente povere, 
per favore trovatemene una convincente prima che commetta l'errore di votarli!!!

o per lo meno datemi qualche motivazione razionale per votare FI o PD
le promesse mantenute? l'equità sociale? la lotta contro la mafia? i successi amministrativi? l'integrità morale? i piani di sviluppo futuri? la lotta contro il debito pubblico? la lotta agli evasori? il calo delle tasse?


----------



## Doctore (21 Maggio 2014)

Reddito di cittadinanza?Ok sanità a pagamento come fanno in tedeschia e in francia(tanto per fare 2 esempi perche in tutta europa si paga un assicurazione medica)e energia nucleare come se non ci fosse un domani...cosi recuperi i soldi del reddito di cittadinanza.
Ma l italia vuole la sanità free per tutti e niente nucleare...quindi siamo a posto cosi!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Maggio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Reddito di cittadinanza?Ok sanità a pagamento come fanno in tedeschia e in francia(tanto per fare 2 esempi perche in tutta europa si paga un assicurazione medica)e energia nucleare come se non ci fosse un domani...cosi recuperi i soldi del reddito di cittadinanza.
> Ma l italia vuole la sanità free per tutti e niente nucleare...quindi siamo a posto cosi!



Cavolo ma siete proprio fatti de coccio...

Articolo di oggi: L'industria Italiana è all'avanguardia nelle rinnovabili ma ormai le nostre aziende lavorano per oltre il 70% per l'estero
i mercati?

Cina Brasile e persino arabia, prossimamente la Russia

Il piano rinnovabili dell'Arabia è molto ambizioso

Qui c'è gente che ancora discute di nucleare, alcuni addirittura spingono per il carbone, ma dove vogliamo andare..
il futuro si conquista con le idee nuove non con quelle bollite e fallite


----------



## Doctore (21 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Cavolo ma siete proprio fatti de coccio...
> 
> Articolo di oggi: L'industria Italiana è all'avanguardia nelle rinnovabili ma ormai le nostre aziende lavorano per oltre il 70% per l'estero
> i mercati?
> ...


Allora non fai il reddito di cittadinanza se i conti non ti tornano...Vogliamo essere come la germania pero quando si parla di prendere decisioni ci tiriamo indietro...siamo un popolo strano.
L italiano si merita questa classe politica schifosa e mafiosa.
Facile investire sulle rinnovabili quando hai l uranio o vagonate di petrolio che ti finanziano


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Maggio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Allora non fai il reddito di cittadinanza se i conti non ti tornano...Vogliamo essere come la germania pero quando si parla di prendere decisioni ci tiriamo indietro...siamo un popolo strano.
> L italiano si merita questa classe politica schifosa e mafiosa.
> Facile investire sulle rinnovabili quando hai l uranio o vagonate di petrolio che ti finanziano



Quando parlo di reddito di cittadinanza in tutta europa non comprendo solo la germania,

è questo il paraocchi che riscontro in tante persone e che mi irrita, anche un bambino sa che noi non possiamo paragonarci ai mangiacrauti,

ma guarda la cartina dell UE e non venirmi a raccontare che noi non possiamo sostenere il passo di Spagna Portogallo Polonia ecc. ecc.


----------



## Doctore (21 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Quando parlo di reddito di cittadinanza in tutta europa non comprendo solo la germania,
> 
> è questo il paraocchi che riscontro in tante persone e che mi irrita, anche un bambino sa che noi non possiamo paragonarci ai mangiacrauti,
> 
> ma guarda la cartina dell UE e non venirmi a raccontare che noi non possiamo sostenere il passo di Spagna Portogallo Polonia ecc. ecc.


Spagna e polonia(da poco) hanno il nucleare e in portogallo c'e bisogno di un assicurazione sanitaria come in francia.
Bisogna far tornare i conti perche per avere una cosa bisogna tagliare da qualche altra parte...e non basta tagliare la castthhha.
Ma non sono contro il reddito di cittadinanza anzi...ritengo che sia un ottima cosa.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (21 Maggio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Reddito di cittadinanza?Ok sanità a pagamento come fanno in tedeschia e in francia(tanto per fare 2 esempi perche in tutta europa si paga un assicurazione medica)e energia nucleare come se non ci fosse un domani...cosi recuperi i soldi del reddito di cittadinanza.
> *Ma l italia vuole la sanità free per tutti e niente nucleare*...quindi siamo a posto cosi!



E meno male direi.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Maggio 2014)

Fate le vostre previsioni sul risultato delle europee.
Ecco le mie:
PD 31-33%
M5S 25-27%
NCD+UDC 3-5%
FI 17-19%
Lega 5-7%
FdI 3-5%
Tsipras 3-5%


----------



## Doctore (22 Maggio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> E meno male direi.


Basta fare certe scelte perche non puoi avere tutto.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Maggio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Basta fare certe scelte perche non puoi avere tutto.



Mi vergogno di vivere in un Paese in cui il pensiero unico neoliberista ha attecchito a tal punto che i suoi stessi cittadini auspicano lo smantellamento di quelli che dovrebbero essere i diritti di base di uno Stato civile.


----------



## Lollo interista (22 Maggio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> cmq tanto per precisare, il famoso reddito di cittadinanza, roba da URSS, per intenderci, verrebbe finanziato con una bella maxi patrimoniale, poi si offendono se li chiami comunisti.



Il reddito di cittadinanza esiste in tutta Europa sotto varie forme,URSS sta ceppa


----------



## Lollo interista (22 Maggio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Mi vergogno di vivere in un Paese in cui il pensiero unico neoliberista ha attecchito a tal punto che i suoi stessi cittadini auspicano lo smantellamento di quelli che dovrebbero essere i diritti di base di uno Stato civile.




Gli USA non sono un paese civile? Non credo
L'importante è la _coerenza_ del sistema,in Svezia pago un fottìo di imposte (ma sempre meno che qua),ma ho flessibilità,libertà economiche (non scordiamocelo,una faccia importante della medaglia svedese) e chiaramente servizi avanzati
In USA non ho tutti i servizi che hai in NordEuropa ma hai le libertà economiche e poche tasse per metterti da parte il tuo gruzzoletto.
Qui cosa **** c'hai? Tasse svedesi e servizi del Burkina Faso,libertà economiche 0,con lobby da 4 soldi che difendono il proprio orticello (tassinari,farmacisti,notai)


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Maggio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Gli USA non sono un paese civile? Non credo
> L'importante è la _coerenza_ del sistema,in Svezia pago un fottìo di imposte (ma sempre meno che qua),ma ho flessibilità,libertà economiche (non scordiamocelo,una faccia importante della medaglia svedese) e chiaramente servizi avanzati
> In USA non ho tutti i servizi che hai in NordEuropa ma hai le libertà economiche e poche tasse per metterti da parte il tuo gruzzoletto.
> Qui cosa **** c'hai? Tasse svedesi e servizi del Burkina Faso,libertà economiche 0,con lobby da 4 soldi che difendono il proprio orticello (tassinari,farmacisti,notai)



Gli USA saranno pure un Paese civile ma personalmente non li ritengo un modello a cui tendere. Condivido la sostanza del discorso sul rapporto onere fiscale/qualità dei servizi e sulle lobbies sfondi una porta aperta. Se però deve passare il messaggio che dobbiamo smantellare lo Stato sociale perché non ce lo possiamo permettere mi spiace ma mi chiamo fuori.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Maggio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> cmq tanto per precisare, il famoso reddito di cittadinanza, roba da URSS, per intenderci, verrebbe finanziato con una bella maxi patrimoniale, poi si offendono se li chiami comunisti.



URSS ?? mioddio ma siamo nel 1985 o nel 2014 .. per quanto riguarda il reddito di cittadinanza è NORMALE ed esiste ( in modi differenti ) in tutta Europa.. poi parliamoci chiaro senza fare catastrofismi.. basterebbe aumentare le tasse a quei parassiti del gioco d'azzardo e i soldi per il reddito ci sarebbero domani mattina.. 

Scusa ma non ho visto il tuo commento sulla " prestazione " di B da Vespa ..


----------



## Doctore (22 Maggio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Mi vergogno di vivere in un Paese in cui il pensiero unico neoliberista ha attecchito a tal punto che i suoi stessi cittadini auspicano lo smantellamento di quelli che dovrebbero essere i diritti di base di uno Stato civile.


allora paesi come la svezia sono il male assoluto?Sai che li sono liberisti come e quanto gli americani?


Ah scusa l ha scritto gia lollo...Quoto in toto lollo.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Maggio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> allora paesi come la svezia sono il male assoluto?Sai che li sono liberisti come e quanto gli americani?
> 
> 
> Ah scusa l ha scritto gia lollo...Quoto in toto lollo.




In Svezia si sono fatti mezzo secolo di socialdemocrazia. Di che stiamo parlando


----------



## Doctore (22 Maggio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> In Svezia si sono fatti mezzo secolo di socialdemocrazia. Di che stiamo parlando



Non confondiamo le tasse alte e ottimi servizi con le liberta economiche che ci sono in quei paesi.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Maggio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Non confondiamo le tasse alte e ottimi servizi con le liberta economiche che ci sono in quei paesi.



Eh sì perché l'assistenzialismo, il welfare avanzato, le tasse alte, la redistribuzione sono tipiche del modello liberista.


----------



## ildemone85 (22 Maggio 2014)

grillomao dice che loro sono gli eredi di Berlinguer, poi si offendono se li chiamo comunisti, spero che i folli che abbiano mollato il cdx per costoro, tornino alla base per eliminare un nuovo pericolo rosso.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Maggio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> grillomao dice che loro sono gli eredi di Berlinguer, poi si offendono se li chiamo comunisti, spero che i folli che abbiano mollato il cdx per costoro, tornino alla base per eliminare un nuovo pericolo rosso.



per la tua felicità continuerò a votare m5s fin quando non me ne scapperò da questo paese,e indovina un pò "la colpa" sarà proprio per la gente come te


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Maggio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> per la tua felicità continuerò a votare m5s fin quando non me ne scapperò da questo paese,e indovina un pò "la colpa" sarà proprio per la gente come te



Boom ... Amen fratello.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Maggio 2014)

Penso che non votare non sia affatto una soluzione. Quindi voterò M5S.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Maggio 2014)

Ho appena letto una cosa sul sole 24 ore da paura :O ... Dice che i mercati siano in tribolazione e instabili perché si è sparsa la voce di una vittoria del M5S che incasinerebbe tutti gli " accordi " internazionali ...

Ripeto , io non ci credo perché vorrebbe dire prendere il 7/8% in più di 1 anno fa ... Impossibile .


----------



## ildemone85 (22 Maggio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> per la tua felicità continuerò a votare m5s fin quando non me ne scapperò da questo paese,e indovina un pò "la colpa" sarà proprio per la gente come te



quindi vuoi vivere in un paese ridotto peggio dell'urss, dove la carcerazione preventiva diventa la regola e vivere in uno stato di polizia tributaria, dove equitalia ti pignora pure il ****, ogni mezzo sarà lecito per sconfiggere le nuove BR, tutti i partiti di cdx devono unirsi per eliminarvi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Maggio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> quindi vuoi vivere in un paese ridotto peggio dell'urss, dove la carcerazione preventiva diventa la regola e vivere in uno stato di polizia tributaria, dove equitalia ti pignora pure il ****, ogni mezzo sarà lecito per sconfiggere le nuove BR, tutti i partiti di cdx devono unirsi per eliminarvi.



giuro,sto ridendo,e il bello è che io sarei pure di "destra"

ma probabilmente tu i concetti fondamentali di destra e sinistra nemmeno li sai,come il 60% degli italiani


----------



## ildemone85 (22 Maggio 2014)

ridi pure, quando questi folli saranno al governo, non lo farai piu, prepara a farti tosare i risparmi per finanziare il reddito di cittadinanza rossa.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Maggio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> grillomao dice che loro sono gli eredi di Berlinguer, poi si offendono se li chiamo comunisti, spero che i folli che abbiano mollato il cdx per costoro, tornino alla base per eliminare un nuovo pericolo rosso.



Ieri il tuo leader mi ha dato l'impressione di uno che non sapeva dove cacchio si trovasse. Solite risposte, solite affermazioni. E si parla ancora oggi di BR, pericolo rosso. Follia allo stato puro. Ci rendiamo conto??? Ma chi può mai votarlo??? Uno con l'intelletto sano, non può dare il suo voto ad un pregiudicato condannato. Non esiste.

Ps: te lo dice uno che non è di sinistra, per nulla.


----------



## ildemone85 (22 Maggio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ieri il tuo leader mi ha dato l'impressione di uno che non sapeva dove cacchio si trovasse. Solite risposte, solite affermazioni. E si parla ancora oggi di BR, pericolo rosso. Follia allo stato puro. Ci rendiamo conto??? Ma chi può mai votarlo??? Uno con l'intelletto sano, non può dare il suo voto ad un pregiudicato condannato. Non esiste.
> 
> Ps: te lo dice uno che non è di sinistra, per nulla.



ma di gente che scassa tutto con i no tav, porta le bandiere del che, gira con la falce e martello, come li chiamate? a sto punto colorino le 5 stelle di rosso, tanto per dichiararsi una volta per tutte, Silvio Berlusconi resta ancora l'unica diga contro i folli neocomunisti.


----------



## juventino (22 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto una cosa sul sole 24 ore da paura :O ... Dice che i mercati siano in tribolazione e instabili perché si è sparsa la voce di una vittoria del M5S che incasinerebbe tutti gli " accordi " internazionali ...
> 
> Ripeto , io non ci credo perché vorrebbe dire prendere il 7/8% in più di 1 anno fa ... Impossibile .



Anche lo Spread è tornato a salire. Comunque i 5 stelle arriveranno di poco sotto il PD.


----------



## ildemone85 (22 Maggio 2014)

le br a 5 stelle, prenderanno meno voti dell'altra volta, almeno lo spero, mi rifiuto di credere che gli ex leghisti e del cdx continuino con questa farsa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Maggio 2014)

In arrivo pure lo scandolo Unipol con arresti, dopo expo pure questo evento potrà condizionare un po' il voto


----------



## ildemone85 (22 Maggio 2014)

eh beh, giustamente la magistratura si sta scatenando, si sente al sicuro e coperta dai grillini, in pratica ha campo libero.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Maggio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> eh beh, giustamente la magistratura si sta scatenando, si sente al sicuro e coperta dai grillini, in pratica ha campo libero.



La Magistratura deve fare il suo corso. Anzi meglio che gente forse coinvolta in simili scandali, venga messa da parte prima del voto. Casi come quelli di Scajola sono una roba assurda, che mai dovrebbero accadere.....


----------



## gianluca1193 (22 Maggio 2014)

Io sono scandalizzato. Come ci si puó incaponire tanto sul votare Berlusconi&Co. per distruggere il pericolo comunista, la folle avanzata dei 5 stelle. Capirei tanta ostinazione se fosse argomentata a dovere. Roba da guerra fredda, pensavo che questi pensieri fossero svaniti da tempo...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Maggio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> quindi vuoi vivere in un paese ridotto peggio dell'urss, dove la carcerazione preventiva diventa la regola e vivere in uno stato di polizia tributaria, dove equitalia ti pignora pure il ****, ogni mezzo sarà lecito per sconfiggere le nuove BR, tutti i partiti di cdx devono unirsi per eliminarvi.



la guerra contro equitalia l'ha cominciata e portata avanti il M5S

Spari c.......e a manetta, e visto che ti ritengo una persona intelligente i casi sono due:

o trolli, probabile

o sei uno di quelli che iniziano a farsela sotto perchè hanno capito che qualcosa stà iniziando a cambiare in meglio


----------



## Tobi (22 Maggio 2014)

Io non ho.mai capito perche i grillini sarebbero fascisti a detta di chi non li vota


----------



## gianluca1193 (22 Maggio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Io non ho.mai capito perche i grillini sarebbero fascisti a detta di chi non li vota


Fascisti per i comunisti e comunisti per i fascisti, non sbagliamoci.


----------



## ildemone85 (22 Maggio 2014)

perchè difendo la libertà, non voglio vivere in una dittatura rossa, dove l'esproprio proletario diventa la regola e il fisco ti prende tutto il possibile pur di distruggerti, il movimento a 5 stelle rosse, si pone come scopo la distruzione della classe media per far ingrassare parassiti e disperati, sono da sempre contro la parte produttiva del paese, basta sentire discorso del grillo genovese, per lui il comunismo era bellissimo, gli eredi di quel rosso filo urss di berlinguer e chi ne ha e piu ne metta.


----------



## ildemone85 (22 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> la guerra contro equitalia l'ha cominciata e portata avanti il M5S
> 
> Spari c.......e a manetta, e visto che ti ritengo una persona intelligente i casi sono due:
> 
> ...



quale sarebbe sta lotta ad equitalia?, non vedo nulla di tutto ciò.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Maggio 2014)

Te lo dico io perché , perché il movimento non è ne di dx ne di sx è appunto un movimento per il bene collettivo e in un paese dove ( vedi sopra ) la gente pensa che sia una partita di calcio si trova spiazzata e quindi tutti imputano alla parte opposta alla loro il movimento .

La verità è che il M5s arriverà al 27/28% molto vicino al pd che prenderà il 30/31 e questo farà cambiare e di molto gli equilibri ..

Ricordatevi una cosa importantissima .. Oggi la sx sta insieme e sotto il
Nome pd per un semplice motivo , sono convinti che Renzi abbia consenso molto tra la gente ... Una volta caduto questa cosa ( se il M5S dovesse avvicinarsi molto ) il pd si sgretolerà su se stesso .


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Maggio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> perchè difendo la libertà, non voglio vivere in una dittatura rossa, dove l'esproprio proletario diventa la regola e il fisco ti prende tutto il possibile pur di distruggerti, il movimento a 5 stelle rosse, si pone come scopo la distruzione della classe media per far ingrassare parassiti e disperati, sono da sempre contro la parte produttiva del paese, basta sentire discorso del grillo genovese, per lui il comunismo era bellissimo, gli eredi di quel rosso filo urss di berlinguer e chi ne ha e piu ne metta.



Si peccato che sta gridando da 2 mesi in tutte le piazze che la più grossa catastrofe degli ultimi 50anni è stata la peste rossa . Informati


----------



## juventino (22 Maggio 2014)

Io resto veramente basito di come si possa pretendere di esser presi sul serio parlando di comunisti, pericolo rosso e URSS.
No scusate, va bene tutto, va bene rispettare le opinioni di tutti, ma leggendo simili discorsi sono io a sentirmi sbeffeggiato. E che caspita, siamo nel 2014!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Io resto veramente basito di come si possa pretendere di esser presi sul serio parlando di comunisti, pericolo rosso e URSS.
> No scusate, va bene tutto, va bene rispettare le opinioni di tutti, ma leggendo simili discorsi sono io a sentirmi sbeffeggiato. E che caspita, siamo nel 2014!



.


----------



## ildemone85 (22 Maggio 2014)

ma uno che dice che il comunismo era bellissimo e che sono gli eredi di berlinguer, che diavolo è? non mi risulta che berlinguer facesse parte del partito nazionale fascista


----------



## cris (22 Maggio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ma uno che dice che il comunismo era bellissimo e che sono gli eredi di berlinguer, che diavolo è? non mi risulta che berlinguer facesse parte del partito nazionale fascista



in quale dimensione vivi? 
rendi partecipe anche me del tuo mondo, sembra meravigliosamente distorto


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Maggio 2014)

Ma è palese che si tratti di un troll ragazzi, non feedatelo. Tra l'altro i comunisti in Italia sono quelli che hanno abbracciato in pieno la dottrina neoliberista ed europeista, facendo gli interessi del grande capitale, quindi stiamo parlando di aria fritta al cubo.


----------



## ildemone85 (22 Maggio 2014)

intanto vi ostinate a non rispondere, non ho alcun motivo di fare il troll.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Maggio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> intanto vi ostinate a non rispondere, non ho alcun motivo di fare il troll.



Quello che scrivi è talmente assurdo che non può essere partorito da una persona con la conoscenza dei fatti ... Per quello la gente me compreso ti crede un troll , rispondi sul post di Vespa


----------



## ildemone85 (22 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quello che scrivi è talmente assurdo che non può essere partorito da una persona con la conoscenza dei fatti ... Per quello la gente me compreso ti crede un troll , rispondi sul post di Vespa



che c'entra vespa mo? ho visto solo qualche stralcio, non mi serve vedere continuamente berlusconi, ma rispondimi tu su come finanzierete il reddito di cittadinanza, pare sia pronto il ddl, in pratica ci saranno maxi tasse su risparmi, aliquote alzate ai redditi piu alti e chi ne ha e piu ne metta, la chiamano redistribuzione del reddito, vendola è un liberale in confronto ad un simile aborto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Maggio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> che c'entra vespa mo? ho visto solo qualche stralcio, non mi serve vedere continuamente berlusconi, ma rispondimi tu su come finanzierete il reddito di cittadinanza, pare sia pronto il ddl, in pratica ci saranno maxi tasse su risparmi, aliquote alzate ai redditi piu alti e chi ne ha e piu ne metta, la chiamano redistribuzione del reddito, vendola è un liberale in confronto ad un simile aborto.



Basta trollare hai stufato .


----------



## ildemone85 (22 Maggio 2014)

ti piazzo il ddl con firme dei senatori, altro che trollaggio


----------



## ildemone85 (22 Maggio 2014)

per chi è interessato e non ha nulla da fare, si legga l'atto senato 1465, poi mi dite se sono pazzo o meno.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Maggio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> che c'entra vespa mo? ho visto solo qualche stralcio, non mi serve vedere continuamente berlusconi, ma rispondimi tu su come finanzierete il reddito di cittadinanza, pare sia pronto il ddl, in pratica ci saranno maxi tasse su risparmi, aliquote alzate ai redditi piu alti e chi ne ha e piu ne metta, la chiamano redistribuzione del reddito, vendola è un liberale in confronto ad un simile aborto.



Ti rispondo con una celebre frase del capolavoro MATRIX che tra l'altro tutti prima di votare dovrebbero vedere e rivedere

"non è la risposta che conta è la domanda" - più o meno non la ricordo benissimo 

E le uniche domande che competono a un cittadino sono:

Come fà l'Italia a essere l'unico paese europeo non in grado di finanziare il reddito di cittadinanza?

Com'è possibile che l'Italia tanto devota alle richieste dell'UE non obbedisca alla sua richiesta di istituire il reddito di cittadinanza?

E dopo che ovviamente ci avranno risposto con le solite litanie: Debito pubblico, Spreed, costo corruzione, ecc ecc di cui a un cittadino non deve fregare niente essendo questioni tecniche di competenza di chi ci governa l'unica domanda che è lecito porre è

COME MAI CHI HA COLPEVOLMENTE E RIPETUTAMENTE FALLITO SI RIPROPONE COME IL SALVATORE DELLA PATRIA? L'UNICO DEPOSITARIO DELLA VERITA'?


----------



## ildemone85 (22 Maggio 2014)

quindi cosa facciamo? spappoliamo il risparmio per finanziare il reddito di cittadinanza?


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Maggio 2014)

Un Berlusconi scarichissimo adesso in piazza ...


----------



## ildemone85 (22 Maggio 2014)

riuscirà a superare il 20% spiazzando tutti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Maggio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> riuscirà a superare il 20% spiazzando tutti.



Può essere sarà inspiegabile ma può essere ...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (22 Maggio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> riuscirà a superare il 20% spiazzando tutti.



come al solito, altro che spiazzare.
è la cosiddetta maggioranza silenziosa.


----------



## Tobi (22 Maggio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> quindi cosa facciamo? spappoliamo il risparmio per finanziare il reddito di cittadinanza?




Dove hai preso questa info? La fonte sarebbe?


----------



## ildemone85 (22 Maggio 2014)

è una proposta di legge presentata dai senatori pentastellati, è tutto nero su bianco, non è che sono impazzito, basta andare sul sito del senato e cercare il tutto


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Maggio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> quindi cosa facciamo? spappoliamo il risparmio per finanziare il reddito di cittadinanza?



è sempre la domanda che conta: 

Perchè l'Italia è l'unico paese europeo che deve spappolare il risparmio per finanziare il reddito di cittadinanza?

La colpa è del M5S o di chi ci ha governato e ci governa?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Maggio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> riuscirà a superare il 20% spiazzando tutti.



In realtà di più, se consideriamo i suoi partiti civetta è allineato con Pd e M5S


----------



## Blu71 (23 Maggio 2014)

In Olanda, secondo gli exit poll, il partito xenofobo, accreditato nei sondaggi del primo posto, sarebbe solo al quarto posto con il 12,2%.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In Olanda, secondo gli exit poll, il partito xenofobo, accreditato nei sondaggi del primo posto, sarebbe solo al quarto posto con il 12,2%.



Menomale


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Maggio 2014)

Sono ovviamente contrario ai partiti xenofobi

ma parliamoci chiaro, prendono voti perchè la gente non sopporta di venir schiavizzata usando gli extracomunitari per toglierli potere contrattuale

In questo Grillo ha ragione i suoi voti vengono strappati ai partiti xenofobi


----------



## Blu71 (23 Maggio 2014)

Europee, Massimo D'Alema: "Beppe Grillo davanti al Pd? Dietro queste voci c'è la speculazione finanziaria"


----------



## Blu71 (23 Maggio 2014)

Durante il comizio di chiusura Casaleggio alla piazza: “Gridate tutti Berlinguer in modo che si senta fino a Palazzo Chigi”


----------



## Doctore (24 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Durante il comizio di chiusura Casaleggio alla piazza: “Gridate tutti Berlinguer in modo che si senta fino a Palazzo Chigi”



a beh siamo a posto a rievocare i fantasmi del passato.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Europee, Massimo D'Alema: "Beppe Grillo davanti al Pd? Dietro queste voci c'è la speculazione finanziaria"



Ok segnatelo.
D'alema conosce benissimo i sondaggi

il M5S e il PD se la stanno giocando, comunque vada saranno a uno sputo uno dall'altro, per cui mente

Se invece il PD avrà un vantaggio oltre i 3 punti non sta mentendo

però poi ricordiamocele queste dichiarazioni


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Maggio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> a beh siamo a posto a rievocare i fantasmi del passato.



Ma solo a me Berlinguer non piaceva? lo trovavo fumoso
aveva (giustamente) il chiodo fisso dell'antifascismo, ma raramente entrava nelle questioni pratiche, c'è però da dire che ai quei tempi i lavoratori italiani erano anche sin troppo privilegiati, non c'era molto da rivendicare


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me Berlinguer non piaceva? lo trovavo fumoso
> aveva (giustamente) il chiodo fisso dell'antifascismo, ma raramente entrava nelle questioni pratiche, c'è però da dire che ai quei tempi i lavoratori italiani erano anche sin troppo privilegiati, non c'era molto da rivendicare



A parte quello,questo continuo richiamare i leader del passato è squallido,i politici e il popolino malati di _leaderismo_


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Maggio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> A parte quello,questo continuo richiamare i leader del passato è squallido,i politici e il popolino malati di _leaderismo_



Veramente ieri prima di gridare Berlinguer ... Ha spiegato bene ... Richiamiamolo per la sua lealtà e onestà intellettuale NON per la sua appartenenza politica ... Poi ovviamente i giornalai tirano acqua al loro mulino ... 

Sento odore di aria nuova cari amici ... Occhio ...


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ok segnatelo.
> D'alema conosce benissimo i sondaggi
> 
> il M5S e il PD se la stanno giocando, comunque vada saranno a uno sputo uno dall'altro, per cui mente
> ...


I sondaggi li conosce sicuro, come li conoscono tutti gli altri. C'è il divieto di pubblicarli, ma si possono sempre commissionare.

Comunque se bluffa o meno lo vedremo lunedì, ma di sicuro in questi giorni di incertezza dovuta al voto c'è chi ne ha tratto beneficio (e ne trarrà immediatamente dopo)


----------



## Hammer (24 Maggio 2014)

Niente, non sono riuscito a trovare un motivo veramente valido per dare il mio voto a una delle liste in corsa. Che tristezza questa politica


----------



## Doctore (24 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Veramente ieri prima di gridare Berlinguer ... Ha spiegato bene ... Richiamiamolo per la sua lealtà e onestà intellettuale NON per la sua appartenenza politica ... Poi ovviamente i giornalai tirano acqua al loro mulino ...
> 
> Sento odore di aria nuova cari amici ... Occhio ...



poteva citare anche martin luther king,madre teresa di calcutta ecc...
Dell'aria nuova?Sono pronto a diventare partigiano


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Maggio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> poteva citare anche martin luther king,madre teresa di calcutta ecc...
> Dell'aria nuova?Sono pronto a diventare partigiano



Io sono pronto a scommettere con tutti voi che tra 2 anni voteremo tutti il movimento ... Perché se sei onesto e lavoro in modo onesto i risultati arriveranno e la gente lo sta capendo ... Il resto è fuffa


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io sono pronto a scommettere con tutti voi che tra 2 anni voteremo tutti il movimento ... Perché se sei onesto e lavoro in modo onesto i risultati arriveranno e la gente lo sta capendo ... Il resto è fuffa



è una scommessa già persa, se la gente votasse in base ai risultati ottenuti non sarebbe nemmeno mai nato il M5S

tutto si può dire ma io non ho mai visto le pistole puntate nei seggi elettorali, gli attuali parassiti sono stati puntualmente votati e vengono tuttora allegramente votati a prescindere, risultati e onestà non sono nemmeno presi in considerazione


----------



## Doctore (24 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io sono pronto a scommettere con tutti voi che tra 2 anni voteremo tutti il movimento ... Perché se sei onesto e lavoro in modo onesto i risultati arriveranno e la gente lo sta capendo ... Il resto è fuffa



Conosco persone onestissime che votano pd,fi e m5s...e conosco persone disoneste(intendo evasori spudorati,case popolari che non spettano,falsi invalidi ecc)che votano fi pd e m5s.
La mentalità delle persone non la cambia l appartenenza politica di un partito o un movimento ma l'istruzione,la cultura e l educazione.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Maggio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Conosco persone onestissime che votano pd,fi e m5s...e conosco persone disoneste che votano fi pd e m5s.



non è quello che ha detto Super_Lollo, parlava di onestà di chi viene eletto.

Anche i miei suoceri sono le persone più oneste del mondo, ma votano un pluricondannato pedofilo, che centra?

il fatto che persone in buona fede diano determinati voti è un aggravante non una scusante


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Maggio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Conosco persone onestissime che votano pd,fi e m5s...e conosco persone disoneste che votano fi pd e m5s.



Aspetta aspetta io non parlo di onestà di chi vota ma onesta di chi si candida .. La mia previsione è questa , io movimento prima i poi andrà al potere e faranno innegabilmente bene perché faranno cose logiche .. 

La gente capirà che il futuro sarà quello e l obbiettivo finale sarà quando il cittadino sarà al 100% al potere . 

Ti rispondo come ha scritto diba l altro giorno ... Questo non è un movimento politico ma una visione di vita completamente diversa ..


----------



## Doctore (24 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Aspetta aspetta io non parlo di onestà di chi vota ma onesta di chi si candida .. La mia previsione è questa , io movimento prima i poi andrà al potere e faranno innegabilmente bene perché faranno cose logiche ..
> 
> La gente capirà che il futuro sarà quello e l obbiettivo finale sarà quando il cittadino sarà al 100% al potere .
> 
> Ti rispondo come ha scritto diba l altro giorno ... Questo non è un movimento politico ma una visione di vita completamente diversa ..


Ho capito male scusa.
In ogni caso slogan come cittadino al potere 100% e nuova visione di vita mi terrorizzano.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Maggio 2014)

io son riuscito a convinceremia madre a votare m5s...per quato riguarda mio padre invece...brr meglio che non parlo


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Aspetta aspetta io non parlo di onestà di chi vota ma onesta di chi si candida .. La mia previsione è questa , io movimento prima i poi andrà al potere e faranno innegabilmente bene perché faranno cose logiche ..
> 
> *La gente capirà che il futuro sarà quello e l obbiettivo finale sarà quando il cittadino sarà al 100% al potere* .
> 
> Ti rispondo come ha scritto diba l altro giorno ... Questo non è un movimento politico ma una visione di vita completamente diversa ..



Queste cose si facevano due mila anni fa. Che facciamo, andiamo in 60 milioni a Roma o votiamo le leggi sul blog di Grillo?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Queste cose si facevano due mila anni fa. Che facciamo, andiamo in 60 milioni a Roma o votiamo le leggi sul blog di Grillo?



Che 2000 anni fà ci fosse democrazia partecipativa non mi risulta in nessun libro di storia

forse volevi dire fra 2000 anni?


Comunque hai centrato il punto, se si vuole creare una democrazia reale bisogna trovare un sistema semplice e sicuro per cui ognuno possa esprimere la sua volontà, ora non c'è ma non lo vedo impossibile con i progressi dell'informatica


----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2014)

Da Il Fatto Quotidiano: Europee, Berlusconi viola il silenzio elettorale: “Pericolo da sinistra e da M5S”


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Maggio 2014)

Io da parte mia sono riuscito a convincere mamma papa e sorella a votare per il 5 stelle ... giusto per darvi un idea mio padre era uno di quelli che andata in giro con il santino di B nel taschino. 

parole sue " è diventato invotabile , ovviamente la Sinistra non la voto e quindi mi rimane la scelta più logica e più consapevole ."


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Che 2000 anni fà ci fosse democrazia partecipativa non mi risulta in nessun libro di storia
> 
> forse volevi dire fra 2000 anni?
> 
> ...


La democrazia diretta esiste dai tempi delle polis greche, come non risulta nei libri di storia?! Ma per l'appunto erano città popolate al massimo da qualche migliaio di persone ed è assolutamente inattuabile al giorno d'oggi in stati popolati da milioni di persone.

Mi chiedo se i 5stelle ci credano davvero in queste fesserie


----------



## Hammer (24 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Da Il Fatto Quotidiano: Europee, Berlusconi viola il silenzio elettorale: “Pericolo da sinistra e da M5S”



Strano


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> La democrazia diretta esiste dai tempi delle polis greche, come non risulta nei libri di storia?! Ma per l'appunto erano città popolate al massimo da qualche migliaio di persone ed è assolutamente inattuabile al giorno d'oggi in stati popolati da milioni di persone.
> 
> Mi chiedo se i 5stelle ci credano davvero in queste fesserie



Oddio, i cittadini veri e propri erano il 20% della gente. Comunque è logico il discorso, cioè vengono pagati profumatamente per assumersi responsabilità e non fanno neanche quello ?!


----------



## Doctore (24 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io da parte mia sono riuscito a convincere mamma papa e sorella a votare per il 5 stelle ... giusto per darvi un idea mio padre era uno di quelli che andata in giro con il santino di B nel taschino.


ahhaha ho il padre con il santino B.!!
Penso che lo voterebbe pure se gli rubasse la propria auto


----------



## Van The Man (24 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io da parte mia sono riuscito a convincere mamma papa e sorella a votare per il 5 stelle ... giusto per darvi un idea mio padre era uno di quelli che andata in giro con il santino di B nel taschino.
> 
> parole sue " è diventato invotabile , ovviamente la Sinistra non la voto e quindi mi rimane la scelta più logica e più consapevole ."



Ma infatti, è palesissimo da tempo che Silvio e Peppe sono due facce della stessa medaglia


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Maggio 2014)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, è palesissimo da tempo che Silvio e Peppe sono due facce della stessa medaglia



Seq ti sente Beppe ti mangia  ... Cmq a parte quello non sono D accordo ... Il problema è che non esiste un alternativa valida al M5s .... Silvio non è votabile da una persona con un minimo di cervello , il pd beh ... Il pd è il pd .. I finti di sinistra che sono peggio di quelli di dx ... Ovvio che la gente voterà il movimento .. Non ci sono alternative valide di ONESTÀ ..


----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Seq ti sente Beppe ti mangia  ... Cmq a parte quello non sono D accordo ... Il problema è che non esiste un alternativa valida al M5s .... Silvio non è votabile da una persona con un minimo di cervello , il pd beh ... Il pd è il pd .. I finti di sinistra che sono peggio di quelli di dx ... Ovvio che la gente voterà il movimento .. Non ci sono alternative valide di ONESTÀ ..




Super Lollo, rispetto la tua passione politica ma non credo che tutta la gente onesta sia a favore esclusivamente del M5S.


----------



## Hammer (24 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Seq ti sente Beppe ti mangia  ... Cmq a parte quello non sono D accordo ... Il problema è che non esiste un alternativa valida al M5s .... Silvio non è votabile da una persona con un minimo di cervello , il pd beh ... Il pd è il pd .. I finti di sinistra che sono peggio di quelli di dx ... Ovvio che la gente voterà il movimento .. Non ci sono alternative valide di ONESTÀ ..



Quello che una buona parte del M5S deve capire è che essere onesti, purtroppo, non basta. Onestà senza idee vere non basta. Serve, oltre a quello, la competenza, le conoscenze, per costruire qualcosa di concreto; non si sta parlando di gestire un condominio, non basta fare due conti con la calcolatrice. Bisogna saperne, non si può candidare CHIUNQUE, da nessuna parte.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Quello che una buona parte del M5S deve capire è che essere onesti, purtroppo, non basta. Onestà senza idee vere non basta. Serve, oltre a quello, la competenza, le conoscenze, per costruire qualcosa di concreto; non si sta parlando di gestire un condominio, non basta fare due conti con la calcolatrice. Bisogna saperne, non si può candidare CHIUNQUE, da nessuna parte.


Si infatti tutti quelli del movimento sono laureati messo a fare quello per cui anno studiato non come adesso che ci sono persone messe li solo per scopo politico che hanno combinato i disastri


----------



## Tobi (25 Maggio 2014)

Io voto m5s per i seguenti motivi:

Vorrei l'acqua pubblica
Vorrei la.sanità pubblica
Vorrei il reddito di cittadinanza
Vorrei proteggere e valorizzare il Made In Italy
Vorrei Sovranità Monetaria

Magari non faranno nulla.di tutto questo ma sono argomentazioni valide su cui ripongo speranza.
Vediamo cosa succede


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Maggio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Quello che una buona parte del M5S deve capire è che essere onesti, purtroppo, non basta. *Onestà senza idee vere non basta. Serve, oltre a quello, la competenza, le conoscenze, per costruire qualcosa di concreto*; non si sta parlando di gestire un condominio, non basta fare due conti con la calcolatrice. Bisogna saperne, non si può candidare CHIUNQUE, da nessuna parte.



Ah grazie, cioè ci stai avvisando che il Pd e FI magari avranno elementi meno onesti ma però *strasbordanti di idee, competenza, sapere e concretezza*?

non potevi avvisarci prima?, ho corso un rischio, stamane mi sarei recato alle urne per votare M5S privando l'Italia di tanta ricchezza!!!!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Maggio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Io voto m5s per i seguenti motivi:
> 
> Vorrei l'acqua pubblica
> Vorrei la.sanità pubblica
> ...



Io mi acconttenterei di un pò di collusione mafiosa in meno,
di un piccolo freno alla prepotenza di banche e lobby speculative
qualche mignot.a in meno sulle poltrone, vedi Minetti e company
qualche messaggio di solidarietà sociale da parte delle istituzioni
Qualche apertura liberale che non sia solo a carattere lobbystico/speculativo


----------



## ildemone85 (25 Maggio 2014)

voto piazzato poco fa con una preferenza, spero accada come ai tempi della DC.


----------



## juventino (25 Maggio 2014)

La testa mi dice di votare, il cuore di annullare la scheda un'altra volta.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (25 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> La testa mi dice di votare, il cuore di annullare la scheda un'altra volta.



Concordo. Nessuno mi da fiducia.


----------



## vota DC (25 Maggio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Io voto m5s per i seguenti motivi:
> 
> Vorrei l'acqua pubblica
> Vorrei la.sanità pubblica
> ...



Io perché spero che non facciano niente. Tutti gli interventi di "aiuto" mi hanno solo danneggiato, sono arrivati persino ad impedire persino le supplenze a chi non è abilitato dopo aver eliminato la possibilità di abilitarsi per chi non è abilitato, alla fine la crisi del lavoro è dovuta alla combinazione di tasse che è un problema strutturale e interventi di protezione che non sono strutturali ma costantemente ogni governo li tira fuori. Nel caso europeo gli italiani hanno finora avuto la sindrome del servitore più zelante del padrone, si sono fatti mettere sotto pure dall'Ungheria.
L'unico intervento di aiuto utile negli ultimi vent'anni è stata l'abolizione della leva secondo me.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Maggio 2014)

Un appello!!
non votate schede bianche, piuttosto annullatele
ne vengono manipolate più di quanto pensate


----------



## Hammer (25 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ah grazie, cioè ci stai avvisando che il Pd e FI magari avranno elementi meno onesti ma però *strasbordanti di idee, competenza, sapere e concretezza*?
> 
> non potevi avvisarci prima?, ho corso un rischio, stamane mi sarei recato alle urne per votare M5S privando l'Italia di tanta ricchezza!!!!



Mi diresti in quale frase avrei riportato la mia fiducia per PD e FI, per cortesia?


----------



## Hammer (25 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si infatti *tutti quelli del movimento sono laureati messo a fare quello per cui anno studiato* non come adesso che ci sono persone messe li solo per scopo politico che hanno combinato i disastri



Ma che stai dicendo? Ma dove?


----------



## #Dodo90# (25 Maggio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma che stai dicendo? Ma dove?


Come Di Battista, candidato ideale a Presidente del Consiglio, dall'alto della sua laurea in Arte e Spettacolo o come quell'altra che spara idiozie sulle misure economiche con una laurea in Agraria


----------



## andre (25 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Come Di Battista, candidato ideale a Presidente del Consiglio, dall'alto della sua laurea in Arte e Spettacolo o come quell'altra che spara idiozie sulle misure economiche con una laurea in Agraria


Beh nel PD sono tutti professoroni, è risaputo, così come in FI.
Secondo voi per fare politica bisogna essere un avvocato o un economista, bella roba.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Maggio 2014)

Girano già i selfie con le schede elettorali.... Non ho parole


----------



## #Dodo90# (25 Maggio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Beh nel PD sono tutti professoroni, è risaputo, così come in FI.
> Secondo voi per fare politica bisogna essere un avvocato o un economista, bella roba.


La bella roba sarebbe se un laureato in Arte e Spettacolo o un ingegnere si mettessero a fare la finanziaria...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Maggio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Mi diresti in quale frase avrei riportato la mia fiducia per PD e FI, per cortesia?



Cambia poco, loro o altri non vedo in nessuna compagine politica elementi con le doti a cui hai accennato,
per cui se uno non vota M5S di certo non è quella la discriminante.

Su fatto delle complessità di governare una nazione ho una mia teoria che potete tranquillamente contraddire ma spero argomentando, penso che le difficoltà principali siano "politiche" cioè resistere alle varie pressioni e far armonizzare al meglio possibile le necessità delle varie "lobby" che compongono una nazione,
In questo caso al termine "lobby" non dò un significato necessariamente negativo.

Per quanto riguarda la parte economica parliamo di un flusso enorme e continuo di denaro, pertanto per certi versi più facilmente gestibile, per fare un esempio di basso livello è più facile gestire una famiglia di 5 persone con uno stipendio di 2000 euro che un single con un entrata di 500 euro mensili.

Per capirci meglio una montagna simile di denaro la sposti di volta in volta dove necessità anche se sei di fronte a delle passività, e vi posso assicurare che è quello che sta facendo attualmente chiunque ha responsabilità amministrative in una media impresa come mè, opportunità di cui non gode, ad esempio, chi gestisce attività con bassi introiti anche se con bilanci migliori,
Insomma il vecchio detto: i soldi portano soldi è sempre attuale


----------



## andre (25 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> La bella roba sarebbe se un laureato in Arte e Spettacolo o un ingegnere si mettessero a fare la finanziaria...



Ma infatti nel M5S c'è solo Di Battista, decide tutto lui, anche i temi economici.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Maggio 2014)

ho votato stamattina


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Maggio 2014)

Oggi per la prima volta ho beccato quelli dei sondaggi dopo il voto. Era una tizia di la7.


----------



## ildemone85 (25 Maggio 2014)

affluenza del 35%, forse si mette male per i neocomunisti a 5 stelle


----------



## Aragorn (25 Maggio 2014)

Neocomunisti ?? ma non erano fascisti e nazisti ?


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2014)

*Affluenza al 43% alle ore 19.


*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Maggio 2014)

Sul fatto dicono oltre il 43%


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Maggio 2014)

Anche repubblica conferma il 43%.


----------



## ildemone85 (25 Maggio 2014)

confermo, oltre il 40, quindi per le 23 si arriva al 60 e qualcosa


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2014)

Corretto. Repubblica, in prima battuta, riportava un'affluenza sotto il 35%.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2014)

*I primi dati, alle 19, parlavano di un'affluenza del 34,83% poi corretta al 43%*


----------



## Albijol (25 Maggio 2014)

Prevedo il 16-17 per cento per Silvio, vediamo se ci azzecco


----------



## Hammer (25 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Come Di Battista, candidato ideale a Presidente del Consiglio, dall'alto della sua laurea in Arte e Spettacolo o come quell'altra che spara idiozie sulle misure economiche con una laurea in Agraria



Al DAMS. Ho detto tutto


----------



## Hammer (25 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Cambia poco, loro o altri non vedo in nessuna compagine politica elementi con le doti a cui hai accennato,
> per cui se uno non vota M5S di certo non è quella la discriminante.



Non è che cambia poco, semplicemente non l'ho mai detto e basta. A mio avviso non si può pretendere che uno voti 5 Stelle (dando del matto a chi non fa altrettanto) ponendo come fondamentale motivazione la presunta moralità dei suoi candidati senza focalizzarsi sulle altre idee, conoscenze e competenze, poi ognuno la pensi come vuole

PS: Adoro così tanto PD e FI e i partiti della kasta che ho votato scheda nulla


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Maggio 2014)

in europa sta volando l'estrema destra  io scappo.....


----------



## ildemone85 (25 Maggio 2014)

l'europa si ribella al comunismo dell'UE, praticamente i comunisti so rimasti solo in italia, camuffati, ma solo qui, pazzesco.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2014)

Il mio voto


----------



## Doctore (25 Maggio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Al DAMS. Ho detto tutto



infatti la gente vota i candidati dei 5 stelle per le loro competenze mica grillo


----------



## gianluca1193 (25 Maggio 2014)

Su una cosa Grillo ha ragione, ha tolto voti a partiti nazifascisti, guardate in Europa con che percentuali stanno volando...


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2014)

Iniziata la diretta su La7 sulle Europee


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Maggio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non è che cambia poco, semplicemente non l'ho mai detto e basta. A mio avviso non si può pretendere che uno voti 5 Stelle (dando del matto a chi non fa altrettanto) ponendo come fondamentale motivazione la presunta moralità dei suoi candidati senza focalizzarsi sulle altre idee, conoscenze e competenze, poi ognuno la pensi come vuole
> 
> PS: Adoro così tanto PD e FI e i partiti della kasta che ho votato scheda nulla



pace, io quamdo parlo di politica mi scaldo 

la scheda nulla è la tentazione più forte quando si entra nell'urna, purtroppo sappiamo tutti che non è la soluzione


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2014)

Tra poco meno di mezz'ora i primi exit poll...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Maggio 2014)

Ho letto su un altro sito che su la7 hanno detto che NCD in alcune zone è andato molto bene...  Ovviamente ci sta la sicilia tra queste zone, chissà come mai... Dopo questa non ci spero più


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho letto su un altro sito che su la7 hanno detto che NCD in alcune zone è andato molto bene...  Ovviamente ci sta la sicilia tra queste zone, chissà come mai...



...la Sicilia, come sai, storicamente non vota "progressista".


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...la Sicilia, come sai, storicamente non vota "progressista".



Si, ma meglio forza italia a sto punto. Alfano deve avere dei contatti davvero importanti. Se passa lo sbarramento al 4% sarebbe una roba allucinante


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2014)

Ormai ci siamo quasi....


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2014)

*Primo Exit Poll di La 7. Il prossimo tra 45 minuti:

PD 33% 

M5S 26,5%

Forza Italia 18%

Lega Nord 6%

L'altra Europa con Tsipras 4,2%*


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2014)

Primi exit poll diffusi da La7
PD 33%
M5S 26,5%
FI 18%
Lega 6%
NCD 4%
Fdi 3,5%
Tsipras 4,2%


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Maggio 2014)

Primi exit poll da mentana
PD 33 
M5s 26.5 
FI 18
NCD 4
TSIPRAS 4.2
Ecc...


----------



## #Dodo90# (25 Maggio 2014)

Gli exit poll comunque lasciano il tempo che trovano


----------



## ildemone85 (25 Maggio 2014)

stiamo parlando del nulla totale, cmq se gli exit poll che sono da sempre fake danno FI al 18% vuol dire che silvio anche stavolta rischia seriamente di andare sopra al 20


----------



## Hellscream (25 Maggio 2014)

Vespa DECISAMENTE passato con Renzi


----------



## #Dodo90# (25 Maggio 2014)

Su Rai1 hanno dato qualcosa tipo

PD 29-32.5
M5S 25-28
FI 18-20

(più o meno, li ho visti di sfuggita)


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2014)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Vespa DECISAMENTE passato con Renzi



....si era capito da come ha trattato Silvio...


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Primo Exit Poll di La 7. Il prossimo tra 45 minuti:
> 
> PD 33%
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2014)

Ma come fanno a dare un risultato del genere che hanno chiuso adesso i seggi ?


----------



## #Dodo90# (25 Maggio 2014)

Si va verso un governo di larghe intese anche in Europa comunque


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma come fanno a dare un risultato del genere che hanno chiuso adesso i seggi ?



Sono semplici exit poll.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma come fanno a dare un risultato del genere che hanno chiuso adesso i seggi ?



Sono sondaggi dopo il voto. Quando esci dal seggio qualcuno ti ferma e ti da un foglio che puoi compilare per fare delle statistiche.


----------



## Principe (25 Maggio 2014)

Good per Alfano, una nullita'.


----------



## #Dodo90# (25 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma come fanno a dare un risultato del genere che hanno chiuso adesso i seggi ?



Sono exit poll Lollo, ci sono sempre stati. Non è un complotto contro il movimento


----------



## gianluca1193 (25 Maggio 2014)

La cosa divertente è che in Italia sta vincendo il partito più filoeuropeista di tutti, nonostante siamo tra le nazioni che più subiscono le politiche dell'UE.


----------



## juventino (25 Maggio 2014)

Certo che vedere i neo-nazisti conquistare consensi in Europa è veramente imbarazzante.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Maggio 2014)

I primi dati reali a che ora si possono avere?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Sono exit poll Lollo, ci sono sempre stati. Non è un complotto contro il movimento



gli exit pol sono gonfiati per i partiti della kasta... in certe circostrizioni bisogna agevolare il tarocco delle schede bianche...


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Certo che vedere i neo-nazisti conquistare consensi in Europa è veramente imbarazzante.



E chi sarebbero?


----------



## gianluca1193 (25 Maggio 2014)

Risiamo alle solite, se l'UE avesse fatto il "bene" , non avremmo l'avanzata filonazifascista.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Maggio 2014)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> La cosa divertente è che in Italia sta vincendo il partito più filoeuropeista di tutti, nonostante siamo tra le nazioni che più subiscono le politiche dell'UE.



e questo la dice lunga sul partito Euroscettico che abbiamo
vorrei avere una risposta da chi ha votato 5 stelle:
Perchè PER ADESSO in Francia, Danimarca, Austria stanno vincendo gli Euroscettici (In Austria hanno già vinto e pare pure in Francia), mentre quì è dietro al PD pieno zeppo di casini?


----------



## vota DC (25 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> gli exit pol sono gonfiati per i partiti della kasta... in certe circostrizioni bisogna agevolare il tarocco delle schede bianche...



Beh dai al centrodestra diedero 2-3% in più la scorsa volta che è un margine quasi accettabile, sono gonfiati per il centrosinistra probabilmente perché l'elettore tipo è il vecchietto invasato e indottrinato, mi ricordo quando raddoppiarono i consensi della Rosa nel Pugno nel 2006, nelle scorse elezioni poi diedero quasi il 10% in più a Bersani.


----------



## James Watson (25 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Certo che vedere i neo-nazisti conquistare consensi in Europa è veramente imbarazzante.



imbarazzante e preoccupante!


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2014)

Non me ne intendo molto di Politica, ma se esce quel partito io vado già in panico


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2014)

Tra poco il secondo exit poll da La7


----------



## #Dodo90# (25 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> gli exit pol sono gonfiati per i partiti della kasta... in certe circostrizioni bisogna agevolare il tarocco delle schede bianche...



Semplicemente non hanno un grande peso dal punto di vista statistico. Basta guardare in Gran Bretagna dove gli exit poll davano la vittoria degli indipendentisti, mentre adesso che stanno facendo lo sfoglio i laburisti risultano leggermente avanti


----------



## juventino (25 Maggio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> E chi sarebbero?



Oltre alla (purtroppo) famosa Alba Dorata in Grecia sono andati bene un po' ovunque.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> e questo la dice lunga sul partito Euroscettico che abbiamo
> vorrei avere una risposta da chi ha votato 5 stelle:
> Perchè PER ADESSO in Francia, Danimarca, Austria stanno vincendo gli Euroscettici (In Austria hanno già vinto e pare pure in Francia), mentre quì è dietro al PD pieno zeppo di casini?



Direi che la domanda è da girare a chi ha votato PD,comunque non è una novità che l'elettorato italiano sia particolare, per esempio farei notare che alla fine se sommiamo il vecchio PDL non è lontano e abbiamo ancora la lega al 6%


----------



## juventino (25 Maggio 2014)

Comunque se davvero il PD facesse i risultati degli exit poll, vedendo anche l'Europa, Renzi e l'Italia ne uscirebbero davvero molto forti poiché di fatto sarebbero gli unici alleati europeisti forti della Merkel e di Schulz.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Direi che la domanda è da girare a chi ha votato PD,comunque non è una novità che l'elettorato italiano sia particolare, per esempio* farei notare che alla fine se sommiamo il vecchio PDL non è lontano e abbiamo ancora la lega al 6%*



E' quello che ho notato io, se sommiamo i voti di FI+Lega+Fratelli d'Italia e NCD il risultato è uguale alla fine. Senza contare che alle politiche ci sarebbero altri partiti civetta in più


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Maggio 2014)

È bello vedere che in Italia si parli tanto male dell'europa e poi si vota un partito Filo-UE.
Ottimo, ben fatto! 
LOL


----------



## #Dodo90# (25 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comunque se davvero il PD facesse i risultati degli exit poll, vedendo anche l'Europa, Renzi e l'Italia ne uscirebbero davvero molto forti poiché di fatto sarebbero gli unici alleati europeisti forti della Merkel e di Schulz.



La Merkel è di centro-destra.

Comunque si, se lo scenario è questo l'Italia acquista sicuramente un peso maggiore visto anche che si va verso un governo di larghe intese (come hanno fatto in Germania) anche in Europa


----------



## gianluca1193 (25 Maggio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È bello vedere che in Italia si parli tanto male dell'europa e poi si vota un partito Filo-UE.
> Ottimo, ben fatto!
> LOL


Esatto, quello che dico io... In Germania è scontata la vittoria della Merkel, ma in Italia c'è qualcosa che non va...


----------



## #Dodo90# (25 Maggio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È bello vedere che in Italia si parli tanto male dell'europa e poi si vota un partito Filo-UE.
> Ottimo, ben fatto!
> LOL


Filo-UE non vuol dire filo-Merkel o filo-austerity


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2014)

Nuovi exit poll, definitivo, percentuali: 
PD 34,5
M5S 25,5
FI 17 
Lega 6,5
Ncd 4,5
Tsipras 4,5


----------



## Denni90 (25 Maggio 2014)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> La cosa divertente è che in Italia sta vincendo il partito più filoeuropeista di tutti, nonostante siamo tra le nazioni che più subiscono le politiche dell'UE.



divertente proprio nn è


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2014)

*Nuovo Exit Poll (DEFINITIVO) PD a valanga

PD 34,5%
M5S 25,5%
Forza Italia 17%
Lega Nord 6,5%
Tsipras 4,5%*


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Filo-UE non vuol dire filo-Merkel o filo-austerity


Certo.


----------



## gianluca1193 (25 Maggio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> divertente proprio nn è


Già, è un "divertente" un po' sarcastico e malinconico, perché sinceramente più mi sforzo di capire il popolo Italiano più non riesco a capirlo...


----------



## Denni90 (25 Maggio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' quello che ho notato io, se sommiamo i voti di FI+Lega+Fratelli d'Italia e NCD il risultato è uguale alla fine. Senza contare che alle politiche ci sarebbero altri partiti civetta in più



la lega per fortuna nn c'entra + con quella roba lì


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2014)

Tra un quarto d'ora le prime proiezioni.


----------



## Denni90 (25 Maggio 2014)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Già, è un "divertente" un po' sarcastico e malinconico, perché sinceramente più mi sforzo di capire il popolo Italiano più non riesco a capirlo...



credo sia impossibile da capire...


----------



## vota DC (25 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Filo-UE non vuol dire filo-Merkel o filo-austerity



FID non credo sia filomerkerl (magari la componente montiana sì) visto che sbraitava contro il "burosauro". Però è filoausterity. Il PD sostiene Schulz stampella della Merkel, quindi è più filomerkel di FI e NCD.


----------



## juventino (25 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> La Merkel è di centro-destra.
> 
> Comunque si, se lo scenario è questo l'Italia acquista sicuramente un peso maggiore visto anche che si va verso un governo di larghe intese (come hanno fatto in Germania) anche in Europa



Potremo veramente uscirne rafforzati. Incrociamo le dita e speriamo che gli exit poll siano reali.


----------



## Denni90 (25 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Potremo veramente uscirne rafforzati. Incrociamo le dita e speriamo che gli exit poll siano reali.



in base a cosa credi sia una cosa positiva??


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Maggio 2014)

Venduti all'europa per 80 Euro.


----------



## #Dodo90# (25 Maggio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Certo.



In UE c'è un "governo" che definisce la politica da seguire, così come in Italia ed in ogni altro paese.

Tra l'altro la Merkel è di centro-destra, il PD di centro-sinistra. Parlare così a a caso è facile...


----------



## juventino (25 Maggio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> in base a cosa credi sia una cosa positiva??



L'Italia portando in parlamento europeo un gran numero di europarlamentari socialdemocratici risulterebbe determinante per formare una maggioranza in parlamento europeo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> *Direi che la domanda è da girare a chi ha votato PD*,comunque non è una novità che l'elettorato italiano sia particolare, per esempio farei notare che alla fine se sommiamo il vecchio PDL non è lontano e abbiamo ancora la lega al 6%



E no...se era veramente un partito serio avrebbe vinto...in Francia il partito Euroscettico ha stravinto contro Hollande che non mi sembra un salame...vero che alcuni voti sono inspiegabili come la Lega


----------



## gianluca1193 (25 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'Italia portando in parlamento europeo un gran numero di europarlamentari socialdemocratici l'Italia risulterebbe determinante per formare una maggioranza in parlamento europeo.


Essendo tripolarizzato il voto in Italia, la differenza di seggi è talmente minima che la vittoria o meno del pd , non pregiudica questo discorso...


----------



## Denni90 (26 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'Italia portando in parlamento europeo un gran numero di europarlamentari socialdemocratici risulterebbe determinante per formare una maggioranza in parlamento europeo.



ok questo l ho capito  in base a cosa credi sia positivo l alleanza con la merkel? (ancora)


----------



## Frikez (26 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tra un quarto d'ora le prime proiezioni.



PD oltre il 40%


----------



## Principe (26 Maggio 2014)

Pd al 40 per caritá


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È bello vedere che in Italia si parli tanto male dell'europa e poi si vota un partito Filo-UE.
> Ottimo, ben fatto!
> LOL



Darren, ma secondo la colpa non è del popolo italiano, ma dei 5stelle che non danno nessuna fiducia (non mi dite "perchè Renzi dà fiducia?")...se c'era un partito Euroscettico SERIO lo votavo subito


----------



## Denni90 (26 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> E no...se era veramente un partito serio avrebbe vinto...in Francia il partito Euroscettico ha stravinto contro Hollande che non mi sembra un salame...*vero che alcuni voti sono inspiegabili come la Lega*



credi che il tuo voto sia migliore del mio?


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> PD oltre il 40%



....tra il 35 ed il 40...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Darren, ma secondo la colpa non è del popolo italiano, ma dei 5stelle che non danno nessuna fiducia (non mi dite "perchè Renzi dà fiducia?")...se c'era un partito Euroscettico SERIO lo votavo subito



Ma scusa eh, La le pen ha preso gli stessi voti del m5s stando ai dati attuali: 25%. E con quel dato è in testa, il movimento con questo dato non è in testa


----------



## juventino (26 Maggio 2014)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Essendo tripolarizzato il voto in Italia, la differenza di seggi è talmente minima che la vittoria o meno del pd , non pregiudica questo discorso...



In realtà questo discorso vale fino ad un certo punto. I 5 Stelle si collocano fra i non iscritti euroscettici e di fatto non contano nulla nella maggioranza europarlamentare. La partita si gioca comunque fra PD e FI e visto che si chiuderà quasi sicuramente con un cappotto lascio a tutti le proprie conclusioni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Darren, ma secondo la colpa non è del popolo italiano, ma dei 5stelle che non danno nessuna fiducia (non mi dite "perchè Renzi dà fiducia?")...se c'era un partito Euroscettico SERIO lo votavo subito


Troppo facile dare sempre la colpa agli altri, ognuno ha i governanti che si merita.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> credi che il tuo voto sia migliore del mio?



Ho detto che sono inspiegabili


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

*Prima proiezione. 

PD 40,2%
M5S 25,5%
Forza Italia 17%
Lega Nord 6,5%



quotare per commentare*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Maggio 2014)

40%, sul serio? Mi ammazzo


----------



## Hell Krusty (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Prima proiezione.
> 
> PD 40,2%
> M5S 25,5%
> ...



Occhio che non sono ancora realistici questi risultati....


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Prima proiezione.
> 
> PD 40,2%
> M5S 25,5%
> ...



Se fosse così....un trionfo per Renzi...


----------



## juventino (26 Maggio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> ok questo l ho capito  in base a cosa credi sia positivo l alleanza con la merkel? (ancora)



Con Berlusconi e Monti eravamo cagnolini, non alleati. La Merkel per tenere il suo governo europeo dovrà per forza tenerci in considerazione.


----------



## Frikez (26 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....tra il 35 ed il 40...



Probabilmente alla fine sarà tra il 38 e il 42


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Maggio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> 40%, sul serio? Mi ammazzo


Tranquillo andrà tutto bene, fino ad ora è andato tutto bene no? Allora tranquillo.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2014)

Proiezioni da La7
PD 39 
M5S 22,4
FI 15


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Maggio 2014)

Su la7 confermano i dati... Madò, non ci credo


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> 40%, sul serio? Mi ammazzo



...sta poi calmo e rimani con noi


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

La proiezione di La7 dà il M5S al 22%


----------



## vota DC (26 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se fosse così....un trionfo per Renzi...



I socialisti hanno fatto pena altrove, con percentuali bulgare può decidere da solo e avere molto più potere del candidato ufficiale Schulz.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Maggio 2014)

40% è una roba che non si vedeva da tantissimo tempo è un risultato pauroso


----------



## Mou (26 Maggio 2014)

Chiederei ai grillini più accesi una prima spiegazione del fallimento.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Su la7 confermano i dati... Madò, non ci credo



Dai sopravviverai....


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Proiezioni da La7
> PD 39
> M5S 22,4
> FI 15


Goduria


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Prima proiezione.
> 
> PD 40,2%
> M5S 25,5%
> ...




.


----------



## Denni90 (26 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ho detto che sono inspiegabili



evidentemente se il 7 per cento ha votato lega nn sono inspiegabili... a meno che per te lo siano solo perchè sei di roma


----------



## Hell Krusty (26 Maggio 2014)

Dati non ancora realistici, ripeto, aspettiamo coi toni trionfalistici... Inoltre, paradossalmente, un risultato del genere potrebbe non essere un bene per il governo...


----------



## Tobi (26 Maggio 2014)

Ma sono dati ufficiali o pronostici?


----------



## Denni90 (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



su la7 sono diversi...

danno pd 39
m5s 22
fi 15
lega 6.9


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma sono dati ufficiali o pronostici?



Proiezioni.


----------



## Denni90 (26 Maggio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma sono dati ufficiali o pronostici?



prime proiezioni


----------



## vota DC (26 Maggio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Chiederei ai grillini più accesi una prima spiegazione del fallimento.



Io lo chiederei al castorino: secondo il ministero dell'interno montiani + Fid 0,69% mentre NCD 5,63%.


----------



## Hell Krusty (26 Maggio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma sono dati ufficiali o pronostici?



Proiezioni: stima del risultato finale su dati REALI parziali (per il momento MOLTO parziali)


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

Sisi, come dice Hell è ancora presto. Vediamo.

Se i dati fossero davvero questi, il PD sarebbe in assoluto il "primo partito europeo"


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Maggio 2014)

Questo risultato è impossibile, è fuori da ogni sondaggio,
ci posso ancora credere che chi votava PDL nascondesse il voto per vergogna,ma che il PD prenda il 10% in più dei sondaggi più positivi non esiste


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma scusa eh, La le pen ha preso gli stessi voti del m5s stando ai dati attuali: 25%. E con quel dato è in testa, il movimento con questo dato non è in testa



E' un buon risultato, ma se il PD ha preso 18% in più significa che a qualcuno sta piacendo Renzi


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2014)

Dati REALI del Viminale


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dai sopravviverai....



Ero abbastanza realista sul risultato finale, certe percentuali erano esagerate, ma un risultato del genere proprio non l'avrei mai pensato. Quello degli exit poll mi sembrava quello più reale


----------



## Frikez (26 Maggio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Dati non ancora realistici, ripeto, aspettiamo coi toni trionfalistici... Inoltre, paradossalmente, un risultato del genere potrebbe non essere un bene per il governo...



Sarebbe un trionfo storico altroché.


----------



## Tobi (26 Maggio 2014)

Credevo fossero domani, comunque il movimento 5 stelle ha confermato il suo elettorato, le percentuali sono come alle.governative. Il problema è il PD. Renzi ha raccattato voti con gli 80 euro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> evidentemente se il 7 per cento ha votato lega nn sono inspiegabili... a meno che per te lo siano solo perchè sei di roma



sei dell'Emilia Romagna?


----------



## juventino (26 Maggio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Dati non ancora realistici, ripeto, aspettiamo coi toni trionfalistici... Inoltre, paradossalmente, un risultato del genere potrebbe non essere un bene per il governo...



E chi fa cadere il governo? Chiunque fa cadere il governo in questo momento scompare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Maggio 2014)

Plebiscito per il PD come se da noi stessimo da Dio, in Francia invece il primo partito prende il 14% evidentemente l'elettorato italiano è soddisfatto.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

E se finisse così M5S potrebbe diventare l'acronimo di Movimento 5 Sberle.


----------



## Mou (26 Maggio 2014)

Renzi mago sta umiliando i selfie di Dibba


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Maggio 2014)

Questo risultato è impossibile, è fuori da ogni sondaggio,
ci posso ancora credere che chi votava PDL nascondesse il voto per vergogna,ma che il PD prenda il 10% in più dei sondaggi più positivi non esiste


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Questo risultato è impossibile, è fuori da ogni sondaggio,
> ci posso ancora credere che chi votava PDL nascondesse il voto per vergogna,ma che il PD prenda il 10% in più dei sondaggi più positivi non esiste



Anche a me pare assurdo. L'unica è che abbiano scrutinato praticamente solo le regione favorevoli al PD come emilia e toscana ecc..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Maggio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Plebiscito per il PD come se da noi stessimo da Dio, in Francia invece il primo partito prende il 14% evidentemente l'elettorato italiano è soddisfatto.



Ma davvero, in tutta europa, Germania esclusa, gli hanno affossati tutti, qua no.


----------



## Denni90 (26 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sei dell'Emilia Romagna?



si...perchè?


----------



## Lollo7zar (26 Maggio 2014)

#vinGiamonoi



Cmq imbarazzante scelta europea che prende meno dei verdi, i verdi non sapevano manco di essersi candidati


----------



## Hell Krusty (26 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un trionfo storico altroché.



Si, surclasserebbe il risultato di Veltroni... Ma bisogna capire le ripercussioni sul governo, con scelta civica inesistente e NCD sopra la soglia per un pelo... Magari potrebbe anche rafforzarlo, visto che SC e NCD non vorrebbero andare ad elezioni con tali risultati...


----------



## Denni90 (26 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Questo risultato è impossibile, è fuori da ogni sondaggio,
> ci posso ancora credere che chi votava PDL nascondesse il voto per vergogna,ma che il PD prenda il 10% in più dei sondaggi più positivi non esiste



conta che al sud nn hanno praticamente votato


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Maggio 2014)

Ma il PD cosa ha fatto per meritarsi tutti questi voti scusate?


----------



## gianluca1193 (26 Maggio 2014)

66 su 60'000 e parlate già al passato prossimo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2014)

Ma dai ma che risultato è ??? 40% non esiste ... Aspettate .. Che il pd vincerà si sapeva da tempo .. Ma il M5S prenderà il suo solito 25% noi siamo sempre rimasti li ... Non capisco le critiche ?


----------



## vota DC (26 Maggio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Plebiscito per il PD come se da noi stessimo da Dio, in Francia invece il primo partito prende il 14% evidentemente l'elettorato italiano è soddisfatto.



Beh hanno riconfermato il PD a Siena dopo lo scandalo! Comunque a breve sarà battaglia PD-magistratura per quello che emergerà nelle coop, i giudici ingenui hanno aspettato dopo le elezioni.


----------



## #Dodo90# (26 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> E chi fa cadere il governo? Chiunque fa cadere il governo in questo momento scompare.



Appunto. Paradossalmente (se i dati fossero questi, ma manca ancora molto) converrebbe andare a votare domani e avere finalmente un governo stabile con una maggioranza forte per 5 anni


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> si...perchè?



Me lo sentivo quel 6% sicuro almeno il 4% viene dall'Emilia, ma non per questo significa che il mio voto è migliore del tuo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma dai ma che risultato è ??? 40% non esiste ... Aspettate .. Che il pd vincerà si sapeva da tempo .. Ma il M5S prenderà il suo solito 25% noi siamo sempre rimasti li ... Non capisco le critiche ?



Ora è dato al 22. Il 25 era un ottimo risultato se il PD stava in linea con gli exit poll, 33/34, ma se sfonda il 40% ciao


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2014)

Altri dati reali


----------



## Denni90 (26 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma dai ma che risultato è ??? 40% non esiste ... Aspettate .. Che il pd vincerà si sapeva da tempo .. Ma il M5S prenderà il suo solito 25% noi siamo sempre rimasti li ... Non capisco le critiche ?



perchè l altro giorni scrivevi ovunque #vinciamonoi


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Altri dati reali



Aumenta ancora O_O è incredibile... incredibile


----------



## Denni90 (26 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Me lo sentivo quel 6% sicuro almeno il 4% viene dall'Emilia, ma non per questo significa che il mio voto è migliore del tuo



dubito fortemente che la lega faccia incetta di voti nella rossa emilia


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2014)

L'anno scorso dopo le prime proiezioni (le prime 300 sezioni) vinceva Berlusconi di molto anche, è ancora prestissimo

Vincerà il pd ma non con quelle percentuali


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2014)

Sono basito ... :O


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> perchè l altro giorni scrivevi ovunque #vinciamonoi



Ma te non voti lega ??? Hai preso 1/6 dei voti del 5stelle .


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2014)

Altre proiezioni
PD 39,7
M5S 22,1
FI 15,5


----------



## Denni90 (26 Maggio 2014)

seconda su la7 - copertura 12%

pd 39.7
m5s 22.1
fi 15.5
lega 6.5


----------



## Aragorn (26 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Me lo sentivo quel 6% sicuro almeno il 4% viene dall'Emilia, ma non per questo significa che il mio voto è migliore del tuo



Guarda che qui in Emilia il 90% della gente voterebbe sinistra pure se i suoi candidati promettessero di aumentare le tasse  , mi sa che hai sbagliato regione.


----------



## juventino (26 Maggio 2014)

Per il momento Fardelli d'Italia fuori comunque.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

Io non dico nulla perchè non voto. Quindi non sono in diritto di parlare. Mi limito a dire solo una cosa: se il "popolo" del M5S mandasse a casa il pazzo e il sosia di Patti Smith, forse, acquisterebbe un pò più di credibilità.

Non siamo negli anni '20. Urlare nelle piazze serve a poco. Spaventa solo la gente.


----------



## Denni90 (26 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma te non voti lega ??? Hai preso 1/6 dei voti del 5stelle .



io nn ho mai detto che avrei vinto  piccola differenze... nn puoi ritirare tutto quello che dici da mesi a questa parte... anche perchè in questo momento la lega ha + voti di quelli ci si aspettava...


----------



## vota DC (26 Maggio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Guarda che qui in Emilia il 90% della gente voterebbe sinistra pure se i suoi candidati promettessero di aumentare le tasse  , mi sa che hai sbagliato regione.



Beh quella è questione culturale. A Bologna ha vinto Virginio Merola promettendo un mucchio di denaro alle scuole paritarie gestite dai preti, giusto per far capire il livello di clientelismo, il doppiopesismo e la disonestà intellettuale.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2014)

Atri dati reali


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Maggio 2014)

In italia va tutto così bene


----------



## Denni90 (26 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Atri dati reali



nn mi piace...stiamo calando ...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Maggio 2014)

Di sto passo il PD fa il 100%


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2014)

Incredibile incredibile .. Ragazzi io vi saluto ... Se a voi va bene così io veramente vi saluto tutti ...


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2014)

Nuovi dati reali


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

Se continua così pure Forza Italia supera il Movimento 5 Sberle.

Comunque ha vinto Renzi. Non il PD ma Renzi.

Il PD è nettamente il primo partito d'Europa.


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Maggio 2014)

Il pd vince e poi gli italiani si lamentano se il paese va a rotoli. Cosa ha fatto Renzi di buono fino ad adesso? Mmmah.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Incredibile incredibile .. Ragazzi io vi saluto ... Se a voi va bene così io veramente vi saluto tutti ...



....dove vai?


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Maggio 2014)

Pazzesco. Pazzesco.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Maggio 2014)

Che il PD vincesse si sapeva per chi sa un minimo come vanno le cose, ma ste percentuali sono cose incredibili


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nuovi dati reali




.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2014)

Si ragazzi manca ancora tantissimissimo


----------



## Denni90 (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Se continua così pure Forza Italia supera il Movimento 5 Sberle.*
> 
> Comunque ha vinto Renzi. Non il PD ma Renzi.
> 
> Il PD è nettamente il primo partito d'Europa.



difficile solo perchè anche fi continua a calare...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



adesso 44% PD


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2014)

Aggiornamento


----------



## #Dodo90# (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se continua così pure Forza Italia supera il Movimento 5 Sberle.
> 
> Comunque ha vinto Renzi. Non il PD ma Renzi.
> 
> Il PD è nettamente il primo partito d'Europa.


E questo in Europa peserà, senza contare che a breve inizia il semestre europeo dell'Italia. Finalmente inizieremo a contare qualcosa in questa Europa


----------



## Denni90 (26 Maggio 2014)

la soglia blu è 4% giusto?


----------



## Hell Krusty (26 Maggio 2014)

Nella circoscrizione centro il PD sfiora il 50%, 49.1


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> la soglia blu è 4% giusto?



Si.


----------



## Hell Krusty (26 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Si ragazzi manca ancora tantissimissimo


Eh ma continua il trend, quindi diventano realistici...


----------



## vota DC (26 Maggio 2014)

Tsipras che supera NCD è un buon segno. Scelta Europea ha praticamente solo lo 0,6% di Tabacci, sembra che i montiani e Fid si siano venduti tutte le loro percentuali. SVP 1,5% mentre la scorsa volta era su 0,5% quando l'ho votato pure io dato che candidava il novantaseienne Boris Pahor che alla faccia di tutti è diventato centenario e avrebbe potuto benissimo svolgere il suo mandato se fosse stato eletto!


----------



## juventino (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se continua così pure Forza Italia supera il Movimento 5 Sberle.
> 
> Comunque ha vinto Renzi. Non il PD ma Renzi.
> 
> Il PD è nettamente il primo partito d'Europa.



Pazzesco davvero. E pensare che nel PD manco volevano farlo salire in sella Renzi.


----------



## Hell Krusty (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se continua così pure Forza Italia supera il Movimento 5 Sberle.
> 
> Comunque ha vinto Renzi. Non il PD ma Renzi.
> 
> Il PD è nettamente il primo partito d'Europa.


E può piacere o no il PD, ma è un fatto positivo questo risultato... Forse potremo contare qualcosa in Europa...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2014)

Ma ragazzi l'affluenza quanto è?


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2014)

Nuove proiezioni PD 40,8, m5s 22,1


----------



## Denni90 (26 Maggio 2014)

terza di la7

pd 40.8
m5s 22.1
fi 15.5
lega 6.7


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Maggio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> E può piacere o no il PD, ma è un fatto positivo questo risultato... *Forse potremo contare qualcosa in Europa*...


Questo mi chiedevo, spero non si chinino.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2014)

Su la 7
PD 40,8
M5S 22,1
FI 15,5
Lega 6,7
Tsipras 4,1


----------



## Hell Krusty (26 Maggio 2014)

E Travaglio rosica: è arrivato a definire Berlinguer "piagnone" e causa del risultato del M5S...


----------



## Hell Krusty (26 Maggio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo mi chiedevo, spero non si chinino.



Lo spero, anche se purtroppo in europa vengono mandati i trombati in Italia, generalmente... Vedremo... Prima aspettiamo i dati finali per poter fare ipotesi...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2014)

coprtura 20%


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2014)

Aggiornamento


----------



## Aragorn (26 Maggio 2014)

Certo che il NCD non è messo benissimo ..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento



Blu l'affluenza quanto è stata in Italia?


----------



## juventino (26 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento



Se continua così rischia veramente di avvicinarsi al 48%.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Blu l'affluenza quanto è stata in Italia?


----------



## Principe (26 Maggio 2014)

Quelli Di centrodestra non Sono andati a votare.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


>



Grazie Blu


----------



## Denni90 (26 Maggio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Quelli Di centrodestra non Sono andati a votare.



ha cmq vinto il pd


----------



## Hell Krusty (26 Maggio 2014)

Comunque... Ripetete ancora che Renzi governa senza avere legittimazione popolare...


----------



## vota DC (26 Maggio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Quelli Di centrodestra non Sono andati a votare.



O magari hanno seguito la propaganda filopiddina di Berlusconi.


----------



## juventino (26 Maggio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Quelli Di centrodestra non Sono andati a votare.



Perché evidentemente sono stufi di Silvio Berlusconi. Fatevene una ragione.


----------



## Denni90 (26 Maggio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Comunque... Ripetete ancora che Renzi governa senza avere legittimazione popolare...



oggi l italia nn ha votato per il presidente del consiglio...


----------



## Mou (26 Maggio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> oggi l italia nn ha votato per il presidente del consiglio...



Infatti Renzi non ha il minimo consenso...


----------



## Tobi (26 Maggio 2014)

Rinfrescatemi la memoria: il programma Renziano per le europee quale sarebbe?


----------



## juventino (26 Maggio 2014)

La Lega comunque è palese che vada meglio quando corre da sola. D'altronde è un partito di rottura, ha poco senso andare in coalizione.


----------



## vota DC (26 Maggio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Comunque... Ripetete ancora che Renzi governa senza avere legittimazione popolare...



Sommando PD con i partiti che appoggiano il governo si ha poco meno del 50% ed è pochino per un governo che vorrebbe fare riforme che richiedono il 66% cioè i due terzi. Evidentemente gli elettori di centrodestra hanno abbandonato il partito dopo che ha fatto l'inciucio, quelli di centrosinistra no.


----------



## Frikez (26 Maggio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Comunque... Ripetete ancora che Renzi governa senza avere legittimazione popolare...



Sicuramente qualche fenomeno del M5S lo affermerà


----------



## Denni90 (26 Maggio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Rinfrescatemi la memoria: il programma Renziano per le europee quale sarebbe?



80 euro. stop. la gioia dei pensionati di sinistra


----------



## Denni90 (26 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> La Lega comunque è palese che vada meglio quando corre da sola. D'altronde è un partito di rottura, ha poco senso andare in coalizione.



la salvezza della lega ( a parte l'ottima propaganda di salvini) è stata dissociarsi da berlusconi


----------



## Principe (26 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Perché evidentemente sono stufi di Silvio Berlusconi. Fatevene una ragione.


Berlusconi ha fatto la Campagna elettorale da condannato ai servizi sociali E ha preso cmq il 16 % , un altro non avrebbe preso neanche il 2 % . Se fosse vero il tuo ragionamento avrebbe vinto alfano che forse non arriva al 4 % . O prima o poi torneremo in termini numerici il centrodestra in Italia vincerà sempre m è solo questione di tempo .


----------



## juventino (26 Maggio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> la salvezza della lega ( a parte l'ottima propaganda di salvini) è stata dissociarsi da berlusconi



Su questo credo non ci siano dubbi.


----------



## Denni90 (26 Maggio 2014)

quarte: 30%
pd 41.2
m5s 22
fi 15.4
lega 6.6


----------



## juventino (26 Maggio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha fatto la Campagna elettorale da condannato ai servizi sociali E ha preso cmq il 16 % , un altro non avrebbe preso neanche il 2 % . Se fosse vero il tuo ragionamento avrebbe vinto alfano che forse non arriva al 4 % . O prima o poi torneremo in termini numerici il centrodestra in Italia vincerà sempre m è solo questione di tempo .



Siete davvero incredibili. Trovate scuse su scuse su scuse. Nonostante i servizi sociali a me sembra che B. sia stato MOLTO presente in televisione. Ammettere che in pochi giorni sia stato umiliato ripetutamente da Mentana e Vespa, no eh? Quando si perde di solito la prima cosa che si fa è un bagno d'umiltà, ma a quanto pare vedo che per molti Silvio è Dio sceso in terra. Che dire, alzo le mani.


----------



## Mou (26 Maggio 2014)

FI + Lega = M5S
Che schiaffo


----------



## Denni90 (26 Maggio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> FI + Lega = M5S
> Che schiaffo



la lega e fi nn c'entrano + nulla insieme


----------



## Mou (26 Maggio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> la lega e fi nn c'entrano + nulla insieme



Lo so lo so, era solo un ragionamento pensando al fatto che il M5S pareggia contro una vecchia coalizione di destra...
Più attuale, il M5S ha solo 2 miseri punti + di FI e NCD... Doppio schiaffo.


----------



## juventino (26 Maggio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> FI + Lega = M5S
> Che schiaffo



La Lega, se si rialleasse con Forza Italia, scenderebbe nuovamente sul 3/4%.
Che poi Grillo abbia perso le elezioni non vi è dubbio.


----------



## Denni90 (26 Maggio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Lo so lo so, era solo un ragionamento pensando al fatto che il M5S pareggia contro una vecchia coalizione di destra...
> Più attuale, il M5S ha solo 2 miseri punti + di FI e NCD... Doppio schiaffo.



cmq nn è che il m5s sia andato benissimo...tuttaltro!


----------



## Principe (26 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Siete davvero incredibili. Trovate scuse su scuse su scuse. Nonostante i servizi sociali a me sembra che B. sia stato MOLTO presente in televisione. Ammettere che in pochi giorni sia stato umiliato ripetutamente da Mentana e Vespa, no eh? Quando si perde di solito la prima cosa che si fa è un bagno d'umiltà, ma a quanto pare vedo che per molti Silvio è Dio sceso in terra. Che dire, alzo le mani.


Inutile parlare con un cieco , ma secondo te uno condannato ( seppur ingiustamente ) ha la stessa credibilità di prima ? In più con tutti che hanno abbandonato la nave ? Si abbiamo perso mica lo sto negando , sto dicendo che era impossibile far meglio , scende in campo marina dopodomani ....... Dopo vedi cosa succede .


----------



## Hell Krusty (26 Maggio 2014)

E comunque adesso cambia l'assetto politico Europeo... Si torna a Italia-Germania vs. Francia-Inghilterra...


----------



## Mou (26 Maggio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> cmq nn è che il m5s sia andato benissimo...tuttaltro!



Per ora è l'epic fail di queste elezioni


----------



## Denni90 (26 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> La Lega, se si rialleasse con Forza Italia, scenderebbe nuovamente sul 3/4%.
> Che poi Grillo abbia perso le elezioni non vi è dubbio.



salvini mica è *******... è riuscito a dare credibilità agli occhi di chi prima votava lega dopo lo scandolo...e poi i programmi dei due partiti sono totalmente divergenti


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2014)

Aggiornamento


----------



## Denni90 (26 Maggio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Per ora è l'epic fail di queste elezioni



nn ho detto quello però il m5s si aspettava almeno il 25% e di lottare con il pd... nn si aspettava di essere quasi doppiato


----------



## Mou (26 Maggio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> nn ho detto quello però il m5s si aspettava almeno il 25% e di lottare con il pd... nn si aspettava di essere quasi doppiato



No no che sia un fail lo dico io! Il PD sta dando le piste a #vinciamonoi


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> nn ho detto quello però il m5s si aspettava almeno il 25% e di lottare con il pd... nn si aspettava di essere quasi doppiato



Secondo gli ultimi dati reali il m5s è stato più che doppiato dal PD


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento



PD sceso un pochetto...anche FI mentre M5S sale...buono anche Tsipras


----------



## Denni90 (26 Maggio 2014)

io vi saluto..ci si sente al risveglio per i dati finali!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo gli ultimi dati reali il m5s è stato più che doppiato dal PD



sta salendo e manca ancora 1/5...stiamo calmi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> io vi saluto..ci si sente al risveglio per i dati finali!!



vado anch'io va


----------



## vota DC (26 Maggio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Inutile parlare con un cieco , ma secondo te uno condannato ( seppur ingiustamente ) ha la stessa credibilità di prima ? In più con tutti che hanno abbandonato la nave ? Si abbiamo perso mica lo sto negando , sto dicendo che era impossibile far meglio , scende in campo marina dopodomani ....... Dopo vedi cosa succede .



Silvio condannato è meglio di Marina che è una specie di talpa della sinistra. Magari se scendesse Barbara....


----------



## Hell Krusty (26 Maggio 2014)

E si spera che dopo questi risultati Grillo mantenga la promessa di lasciare il M5S... Senza il comico e Casaleggio il M5S potrà solo migliorare...


----------



## juventino (26 Maggio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Inutile parlare con un cieco , ma secondo te uno condannato ( seppur ingiustamente ) ha la stessa credibilità di prima ? In più con tutti che hanno abbandonato la nave ? Si abbiamo perso mica lo sto negando , sto dicendo che era impossibile far meglio , scende in campo marina dopodomani ....... Dopo vedi cosa succede .



Forse proprio perché è un condannato era il caso di rinnovare la propria classe dirigente. Ma come ho detto prima, alzo le mani. Ci rinuncio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Maggio 2014)

Vedete il problema non è chi vince, ma come. A me interessa poco chi vince, il mio interesse sta nel fatto che chiunque vinca faccia bene.
Detto questo, il fatto che un partito prenda il 40% in una nazione ormai quasi allo sbando mi fa capire che alla gente va bene così. Le cose stanno andando bene quindi non c'è bisogno di dare alcun segnale. Ed io personalmente non posso accettare una cosa del genere.


----------



## Principe (26 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Forse proprio perché è un condannato era il caso di rinnovare la propria classe dirigente. Ma come ho detto prima, alzo le mani. Ci rinuncio.



Che al centrodestra serva un nuovo leader é ovvio , vorrei una ventata di liberismo su questo paese, speriamo ne arrivi uno presto .


----------



## vota DC (26 Maggio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> E si spera che dopo questi risultati Grillo mantenga la promessa di lasciare il M5S... Senza il comico e Casaleggio il M5S potrà solo migliorare...



No, si riempirebbe del sinistrume e sarebbe una brutta copia di Sel secondo me.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2014)

[MENTION=340]Stanis La Rochelle[/MENTION], a quanto pare i sondaggi non servono a molto.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2014)

Aggiornamento


----------



## Hell Krusty (26 Maggio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> No, si riempirebbe del sinistrume e sarebbe una brutta copia di Sel secondo me.



Eh appunto, potrà solo migliorare...


----------



## Morghot (26 Maggio 2014)

Basta mi arrendo alla maratona di Mentana, speravo di farcela.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Maggio 2014)

Cmq siamo eroici, tutta Europa spinge per un cambiamento, ma noi no! LOL


----------



## Morghot (26 Maggio 2014)

Travaglio comunque una persona squallida e alla deriva, che verme.


----------



## Liuk (26 Maggio 2014)

#misachehannovintoglialtri


----------



## vota DC (26 Maggio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Eh appunto, potrà solo migliorare...



Attualmente sono infiltrati USA appoggiati dalla magistratura che fece fuori lo statista filorusso. Ora che emergono i filogermanici, cioè quelli più sfigati dei filorussi ci mancano solo i filogreci!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Maggio 2014)

oggi più che mai mi vergogno di essere italiano...voglio scappare


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (26 Maggio 2014)

Mi aspettavo la vittoria del PD, ma non così netta.


----------



## Jaqen (26 Maggio 2014)

Io sono veramente contento. C'è stata unione finalmente.
Adesso dalla parte di Grillo vedo già iniziare sfottò, giustificazioni ecc. Renzi ha STRAvinto, e non per gli 80€, dai non credete a questo.
Ora diamoci da fare


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Maggio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io sono veramente contento.* C'è stata unione finalmente.*
> Adesso dalla parte di Grillo vedo già iniziare sfottò, giustificazioni ecc. Renzi ha STRAvinto, e non per gli 80€, dai non credete a questo.
> Ora diamoci da fare



Giustificata tra l'altro, in Italia le cose stanno andando molto bene, dobbiamo andare avanti in questo modo perché stanno facendo davvero un grande lavoro. Tra le altre cose il PD è anche un partito che vuole cambiare le carte in tavola in UE, ciò è un altro punto a favore.

Ah no....

"Scherzi" (Ma neanche troppo) a parte, a prescindere da tutto spero che chiunque sia faccia il bene dell'Italia e del popolo italiano, bisogna rimboccarsi le maniche e fare qualcosa di concreto per questo paese. 
Un ultimo piccolo appunto. Mi dispiace molto vedere che nel resto dell'europa i movimenti Anti-UE abbiano registrato dei risultati più che soddisfacenti mentre in Italia non proprio, questo è un segnale pericoloso, sembra che agli italiani l'attuale politica europea vada bene così.


----------



## juventino (26 Maggio 2014)

Non per dire niente, ma in realtà nessun partito euroscettico in Europa ha fatto il risultato dei 5 Stelle. Il 22%, seppur molto inferiore alle attese, non è poco.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non per dire niente, ma in realtà nessun partito euroscettico in Europa ha fatto il risultato dei 5 Stelle. Il 22%, seppur molto inferiore alle attese, non è poco.


La percentuale conta come il due picche, conta il rapporto con gli altri partiti e negli altri paesi sono tutti vicini tra loro (Se non addirittura sopra), segno che si c'è voglia di rinnovamento.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Maggio 2014)

ci voleva uno più cialtrone di berlusconi per far vincere le elezioni a quel partito di morti (facepalm)... voglio andarmene sempre di più da sto paese di pecore


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Maggio 2014)

Sono sotto shock,
Qui più che vincere il PD ha stravinto Renzi, il nuovo Berlusconi,
in più il vecchio "PDL" ha mantenuto tutta la sua base elettorale, e la Lega è sempre viva.
in parole povere Vittoria schiacciante del "sistema" PD FI che addirittura ne esce rafforzatol

W l'aumento del precariato,
W l'aumento del debito pubblico,
W i continui scandali e connisioni mafiose
W le banche e le loro politiche liberiste
W la svendita del patrimonio pubblico
W le grandi intese 

Az, svegliatemi devo aver mangiato troppo ieri sera,ho un incubo!!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Maggio 2014)

Per Grillo è stata una debacle clamorosa. Dovrà rifletterci su, soprattutto in relazione all'approccio avuto in campagna elettorale. Strillare come un clown avendo pochi argomenti solidi ti può andar bene una volta, non due. Se continua così, alle prossime politiche i 5 Stelle saranno un partito che conterà come il 2 di picche. Grillo e Casaleggio devono sparire e lasciare il partito in mano ai giovani, solo così si possono salvare.

I numeri di FI sono impietosi, ma ancora non lo capiscono che Silvio Berlusconi politicamente è morto? Cosa aspettano a metterlo da parte? Cosa aspetta lui stesso a mettersi da parte e mandare avanti la figlia Marina? Ha fatto campagna elettorale parlando di dentiere per anziani. Sinceramente mi fa pena (non compassione) vederlo in questo stato, avesse un po' di dignità si sarebbe già allontanato dalla politica. Alla soglia degli 80 anni ormai dovrebbe sentirsi tranquillo da quelle che chiama toghe rosse.

Renzi ha saputo toccare le corde giuste, gli 80€ per me sono stati una goccia nel mare che tuttavia diversa gente ha apprezzato come inizio (tentativo, chiamatelo come volete) di un cambiamento. Non so se sarà il nuovo Silvio, ma sicuramente ne ha preso il posto: il nuovo leader politico italiano (alias nuovo imbonitore delle masse) è lui.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2014)

Ne riparliamo tra 5 anni .. La mia e nostra dignità svenduta per 80€ .. Questo paese si merita tutto il male che gli sta succedendo ... Tutto ...


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Maggio 2014)

Il nuovo Berlusconi ha stravinto. Il popolo italiano e' stato colpito dalla sua parlantina, dai suoi proclami ed un buon 20% dei voti acquisiti li deve all'elemosinata degli 80 euro. La vecchia casta esce rafforzata da queste europee e questo la dice lunga sul popolo italiano......


----------



## neversayconte (26 Maggio 2014)

risultato scioccante. secondo me molto è dovuto anche all'astensionismo ( + 25%), gli incaz.zati invece di votare M5S hanno preferito non recarsi alle urne. 
risultato scioccante e abbastanza ridicolo date le condizioni socio-economiche pessime del paese. si dà fiducia incondizionata e carta bianca a un uomo sì rassicurante per qualcuno con quell'aria da bonaccione, ma che dal punto di vista politico ha tutto da dimostrare e dopo 3 mesi di governo ha già suscitato molte critiche, non un consenso plebiscitario. 
Si vede che grillo spaventa i giovanissimi e i vecchi con quegli occhi spiritati e i toni e le parolacce.


----------



## AndrasWave (26 Maggio 2014)

Se la si vuole leggere come legittimazione a governare in Italia, Renzi ce l'ha avuta. E lui che è preso tutti quei voti. Il resto del PD a me sinceramente non piace per nulla. 
Questa comunque è una grande vittoria ma sarà pesante anche come responsabilità. Il tempo che divide Renzi dalle prossime elezioni sarà cruciale. Se manterrà ben poco di ciò che ha promesso il PD avrà un crollo verticale.
Ripeto, lui mi da fiducia, gli altri decisamente meno.

Il movimento ha fallito il sorpasso e si è sgonfiato. Per numeri di voti ha comunque umiliato la destra che ormai non esiste più (e sono tutt'altro che contento per questo). Grillo ha gestito male alcune tematiche (la questione Berlinguer è stata ridicola), polemizzato troppo, proposto poco e in modo troppo modesto. Rimane comunque uno schieramento politico importante e questo "fallimento" sarà molto utile. Spero che vengano messi in evidenza i personaggi alle spalle di Grillo. Sono loro che mi danno più fiducia.

Berlusconi ha preso ancora tanto per quanto mi sarei aspettato. Non vedo margini di miglioramento in futuro però.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2014)

bah, questo risultato mi rende perplesso


----------



## ildemone85 (26 Maggio 2014)

a tuttti i grillocomunisti sotto shock, volevo dire che questa disfatta è dovuta allo spostamento a sx di grillomao, come puoi pretendere che moderati di cdx votino per uno che parla di comunismo bellissimo e altre scemenze simili, alla fine molti sono rimasti a casa e altri hanno votato il DC Renzi, allievo di Andreotti Giulio, colui che ha dominato per anni l'italia, devono mettersi in testa che chi si sposta a sx viene TRAVOLTO, quindi se vuole risorgere, abbia le palle di allearsi con la Le Pen e vedi come vinci, invece no, perde tempo a urlare Berlinguer e riesumare vecchi falliti come fo e imposimato, bravo continua cosi che entro 4 anni sparisci.


----------



## neversayconte (26 Maggio 2014)

ora il M5S o si scioglie o cambia modo di fare politica sennò sparisce in 4 anni e sarebbe un enorme peccato perchè la ritengo la coscienza pulita e onesta delle compagini politiche


----------



## AndrasWave (26 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ne riparliamo tra 5 anni .. La mia e nostra dignità svenduta per 80€ .. Questo paese si merita tutto il male che gli sta succedendo ... Tutto ...



Guarda che se Renzi non manterrà le promesse le pagherà tutte. E farà la stessa fine di Berlusconi. E' queste sono le Europee. I conti si faranno quando si costruirà il nuovo governo legittimato dal voto.

Grillo sbaglia nell'avere fretta, nell'essersi illuso troppo di essere già "arrivato". Di aver già sbaragliato i vecchi partiti. E' mancata l'umiltà. Troppo polemico, troppo urlatore. La gente ha ancora troppa paura di affidarsi ad un bulldozer che spazza via tutto ma che come proposte concrete è ancora troppo modesto.
Ok a denunciare le malefatte politiche, ma nell'insieme devi dare speranza concreta sennò alla lunga diventi banale.
Il M5S deve cambiare strategia, altrimenti non si schioderà più di tanto da quei numeri che ha attualmente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Maggio 2014)

Mamma mia che fail Grillo


----------



## Hammer (26 Maggio 2014)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Guarda che se Renzi non manterrà le promesse le pagherà tutte. E farà la stessa fine di Berlusconi. E' queste sono le Europee. I conti si faranno quando si costruirà il nuovo governo legittimato dal voto.
> 
> Grillo sbaglia nell'avere fretta, nell'essersi illuso troppo di essere già "arrivato". Di aver già sbaragliato i vecchi partiti. E' mancata l'umiltà. Troppo polemico, troppo urlatore. La gente ha ancora troppa paura di affidarsi ad un bulldozer che spazza via tutto ma che come proposte concrete è ancora troppo modesto.
> Ok a denunciare le malefatte politiche, ma nell'insieme devi dare speranza concreta sennò alla lunga diventi banale.
> Il M5S deve cambiare strategia, altrimenti non si schioderà più di tanto da quei numeri che ha attualmente.



Concordo su tutto


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2014)

ma vi dirò una cosa , sono basito... mi sento come dopo la finale di Instabul ... la domanda che mi ponevo ieri e che mi piacerebbe fare a chi ha votato pd è questa : 

Ma dopo tutto quello che questo governo ha fatto , alleanze con le banche comprese , F35 ecc ecc come diavolo avete fatto a rivotarli ? capisco il no al movimento ma rivotare ancora loro è una cosa che non mi spiego .


----------



## #Dodo90# (26 Maggio 2014)

Comunque se andiamo a vedere, anche se hanno votato meno persone rispetto ad un anno fa, Grillo ha perso 3 milioni e mezzo di voti, il PD ne ha guadagnati 2 o 3 milioni. Questo vuol dire che gli italiani si sono spostati verso chi qualcosa sta cercando di fare, punendo chi invece è andato per cambiare il mondo ma alla fine ha saputo solo dire "No, quando vinciamo facciamo da soli". E intanto il paese andava alla deriva... Sono contento che gli italiani non si siano lasciati andare allo sfascismo dei 5stelle, come accaduto in buona parte d'Europa.

Ah, #vinciamonoi


----------



## ed.vedder77 (26 Maggio 2014)

....adesso però basta lamentarci se l Italia va a ratoli,se la gente si ammazza e quasi muore di fame....abbiamo quello che ci meritiamo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> ....adesso però basta lamentarci se l Italia va a ratoli,se la gente si ammazza e quasi muore di fame....abbiamo quello che ci meritiamo.



Guai , il primo che si lamenta lo ricopro di insulti... 

in tutta Europa gli unici 2 posti dove è stato confemato il governo che governa sono ITALIA e Germania , una è la nazione numero 1 l'altra è una nazione in declino.. 

fate voi 2 calcoli ...


----------



## neversayconte (26 Maggio 2014)

a sto punto speriamo che avendo Renzi un consenso amplissimo tra il popolo ma non così ampio in parlamento -perchè il parlamento è rimasto al risultato dell'anno scorso 25% PD 25% M5S- si vada a nuove elezioni (lo so è scocciante) e con un parlamento tutto rosso si possa fare una riforma al mese come promesso. sennò è fallimento e gli italiani se la devono prendere in quel posto senza fiatare, 'sti pecoroni.


----------



## Liuk (26 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Comunque se andiamo a vedere, anche se hanno votato meno persone rispetto ad un anno fa, Grillo ha perso 3 milioni e mezzo di voti, il PD ne ha guadagnati 2 o 3 milioni. Questo vuol dire che *gli italiani si sono spostati verso chi qualcosa sta cercando di fare, punendo chi invece è andato per cambiare il mondo ma alla fine ha saputo solo dire "No, quando vinciamo facciamo da soli"*. E intanto il paese andava alla deriva... Sono contento che gli italiani non si siano lasciati andare allo sfascismo dei 5stelle, come accaduto in buona parte d'Europa.
> 
> Ah, #vinciamonoi



Esattamente.

Comunque non è ancora finita, oggi si può ancora votare sul blog....


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ne riparliamo tra 5 anni .. La mia e nostra dignità svenduta per 80€ .. Questo paese si merita tutto il male che gli sta succedendo ... Tutto ...


Vero. Se la votate sta gente poi non vi lamentate. Cosa ha fatto Renzi di importante? Mi sà che gran parte dei voti li ha ottenuti per questi 80 euro ridicoli.


----------



## James Watson (26 Maggio 2014)

Sono esausto, ma felice del risultato nazionale (un po' meno di quello del PSE a livello europeo).
Sono troppo poco lucido (capitemi, sono andato a letto sfinito alle 3.30 dopo aver raccolto tutti i dati del mio comune) per fare un commento politico serio, quindi perdonatemi se per una volta abbandono il mio aplomb britannico e mi limito ad un semplice: godo come un *****.
Quando mi sarò ripreso cercherò di scrivere qualcosa di più costruttivo.
Notizie di Lollo? E' vivo?


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Sono esausto, ma felice del risultato nazionale (un po' meno di quello del PSE a livello europeo).
> Sono troppo poco lucido (capitemi, sono andato a letto sfinito alle 3.30 dopo aver raccolto tutti i dati del mio comune) per fare un commento politico serio, quindi perdonatemi se per una volta abbandono il mio aplomb britannico e mi limito ad un semplice: godo come un *****.
> Quando mi sarò ripreso cercherò di scrivere qualcosa di più costruttivo.
> Notizie di Lollo? E' vivo?



son qui da ieri sera , la prossima volta regalate 100 euro che magari arrivate al 60% ..


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Maggio 2014)

*Dati pressocchè definitivi:

*


----------



## James Watson (26 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> son qui da ieri sera , la prossima volta *regalate 100 euro che magari arrivate al 60%* ..



E voi continuate a dire queste cose che arriviamo all'88%.
#Lollostaisereno


----------



## #Dodo90# (26 Maggio 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Esattamente.
> 
> Comunque non è ancora finita, oggi si può ancora votare sul blog....


Oggi non erano previsti i processi online?


----------



## Liuk (26 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Oggi non erano previsti i processi online?



Chissà cosa ci faranno adesso con tutto quell'olio di ricino....


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2014)

veramente io fossi in voi sarei preoccupato del futuro vostro e dei vostri figli .. poi fate come volete


----------



## Albijol (26 Maggio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Prevedo il 16-17 per cento per Silvio, vediamo se ci azzecco



ehm, altro che Pagnoncelli


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2014)

Non so se godere di più perché abbiamo doppiato quei disperati del movimento o perché finalmente Silvio è affondato per sempre  grazie, Italia


----------



## The Ripper (26 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guai , il primo che si lamenta lo ricopro di insulti...
> 
> in tutta Europa gli unici 2 posti dove è stato confemato il governo che governa sono ITALIA e Germania , una è la nazione numero 1 l'altra è una nazione in declino..
> 
> fate voi 2 calcoli ...



Nella maggior parte degli altri Paesi il governo è in carica da anni, Renzi è al governo da 3 mesi e sembra abbia voglia di fare (riforme soprattutto).
Probabilmente gli italiani sentono di poter dare fiducia a lui e alla sua politica, soprattutto in prospettiva. Se l'Italia va a rotoli non è certo colpa di Renzi, ma di una politica distruttiva lunga 30 anni.

I 5S come te se la prendono con gli italiani.... ma gli stessi italiani un anno fa non vi hanno forse dato il 25% (mi sembra) del consenso a fronte di un 30% preso dalla coalizione vincente? Allora cosa è cambiato? Sono diventati capre gli italiani in un anno o si sta sbagliando qualcosa all'interno del movimento? Perché un partito in forte ascesa prende un così brusco rallentamento (per non parlare di marcia indietro). Colpa degli italiani? O forse, semplicemente, i modi di fare del Grillo sparlante iniziano a non piacer/spaventare la gente?
A mio avviso la chiave di lettura è questa! 
In più direi che molti voti che sarebbero dovuti andare al M5S sono andati a Tsipras.

Ah, vorrei inoltre dire ai grillini che dicono: "Italia di m.... Sono sempre più convinto di andare via", che forse non hanno ben capito cosa sta succedendo nei paesi che si stanno rivelando euroscettici.
Inghilterra e Francia, col voto antieuropeista, hanno anche sancito che NON VOGLIONO PIU' emigrati dall'UE!!!! Non vogliono più italiani in cerca di fortuna, né spagnoli o greci, o polacchi o rumeni. 
Se l'euroscettico italiano dice: "Si fott.a la Merkel. Si fott.a Shultz. si fott.a la moneta unica. No agli F35", in terra francese e anglosassono dicono per lo più: "Non crediamo nell'europa come entità politica. Si fott.a chi si sente cittadino europeo e chi viene nelle nostre terre deve essere mandato via a calci nel sedere".
Quindi se volete andare via dall'Italia spero per voi che decidiate una meta più esotica, perché la situazione per gli italiani all'estero sta diventando grigia. ve lo dice chi ha dovuto fare un passo indietro e chi ha ancora amici sparsi per il continente che vogliono tornare perché (cito a memoria): "La situazione qui è strana. Sono proprio cambiati gli sguardi nei nostri confronti".

Spero col cuore che Grillo e Casaleggio abbandonino la causa perché fanno solo danni. Il Movimento può iniziare a fare politica seria solo se quei due, Grillo in primis, si fanno da parte. La sua figura è stata fondamentale per amplificare la portata del Movimento, ma ora c'è bisogno di altre figure. Sarebbe un grosso peccato che un tal slancio popolare svanisse nel nulla (o venga pian piano fagocitato da altri movimenti o partiti).

In ogni caso è bene ricordare 2 cose: 
1- il risultato del M5S sebbene in forte calo e doppiato dal primo partito, è comunque un risultato notevole, trattandosi di elezioni europee
2- che il voto di ieri non è esattamente lo specchio delle preferenze del Paese. Il voto di ieri significa soprattutto: "Che ruolo vuoi che l'Italia abbia in Europa?". E l'italiano ha deciso: "non vogliamo inchini alla Merkel ma forte voce in capitolo, vogliamo che l'Italia conti qualcosa e che diventi uno dei motori dell'Europa. Crediamo nell'Europa come entità politica, ma vogliamo che le cose cambino". In sintesi credo di aver riassunto il pensiero di quel 40%.

Vorrei inoltre far notare, piuttosto, come l'Italia sia, mi sembra, l'unico dei grandi paesi a non aver portato I Verdi al di sopra del 4%. Secondo me questo è un dato che fa riflettere e che fa capire come all'estero si ragioni politicamente in maniera completamente diversa dalla nostra.

p.s. volevo precisare che io non ho votato, sono anti-renziano, anti-berlusconiano (fino al midollo), anti-grillino e anti-fascista.


----------



## Mou (26 Maggio 2014)

Scusate ma oggi non dovrebbero partire i processi ai giornalisti nei tribunali popolari della rete?
Dire che godo farà storcere i nasi, ma è così. Questa è la dimostrazione pura e semplice che la cattiva politica si batte con altra politica, non con le denunce i proclami gli insulti e gli scioperi sul tetto. Il M5S va bene solo per mettere in luce le cose che non vanno nel sistema, ma quando c'è da scegliere chi governa gli italiani vogliono i politici, non gli strilloni.
Tutti che deridete gli 80€... Allora stiamo con 80€ in meno, no? Ne parlate come fosse niente pur di sminuire una vittoria epocale. Da quanto tempo non c'era un aumento in busta paga?
#perdetevoi


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2014)

#ilmovimentohastravinto #andiamodanapolitano #eroi


----------



## cris (26 Maggio 2014)

Una cosa positiva c'è, Berlusca, e la sua combriccola allegra di fanatici e/o corrotti che lo votano, ormai son ridotti all'inesistenza e irrilevanza, il luogo che più gli compete, insomma.

Detto questo, sicuramente quegli 80€ han ben mosso l'asticella verso il Pd, credo sia indubbio, Renzi gioca bene le sue carte.

Mi chiedo, comunque, cosa possa spingere una persona ad esultare per il trionfo del Pd.


----------



## carlocarlo (26 Maggio 2014)

qua qualcuno ha scambiato la politica per il calcio. il pd non ha vinto, gli è stato concesso il diritto a provarci. non ha ancora fatto nulla


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2014)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> qua qualcuno ha scambiato la politica per il calcio. il pd non ha vinto, gli è stato concesso il diritto a provarci. non ha ancora fatto nulla



immagino che scambiando i voti con il M5S si direbbe invece che loro hanno vinto


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> Una cosa positiva c'è, Berlusca, e la sua combriccola allegra di fanatici e/o corrotti che lo votano, ormai son ridotti all'inesistenza e irrilevanza, il luogo che più gli compete, insomma.
> 
> Detto questo, sicuramente quegli 80€ han ben mosso l'asticella verso il Pd, credo sia indubbio, Renzi gioca bene le sue carte.
> *
> Mi chiedo, comunque, cosa possa spingere una persona ad esultare per il trionfo del Pd.*



Ma infatti, anche perchè le cose si fanno insieme in tutta Europa, i 30 del PD valgono poco di per sè.

Se pensiamo invece che i rapporti di forza siano cambiati, ovviamente è un altro discorso.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Maggio 2014)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> qua qualcuno ha scambiato la politica per il calcio. il pd non ha vinto, gli è stato concesso il diritto a provarci. non ha ancora fatto nulla


E' stata data semplicemente fiducia ad un partito che vuole essere europeo e che vuole che l'Italia sia protagonista in Europa. Tutto qui.
Ribadisco che secondo me i dati, se fossero state elezioni governative, sarebbero stati differenti (sicuramente non ci sarebbe una differenza così netta tra il primo partito e il secondo). Infatti già nelle due regioni in cui si votava il dato per il M5S potrebbe essere più confortante.

Per me il 20% del M5S, per essere un'elezione europea, è comunque un dato notevole. Insomma, gli euroscettici son tanti raga. 
Io stesso non credo più nell'Europa...o meglio..in QUESTA Europa.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Maggio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, anche perchè le cose si fanno insieme in tutta Europa, i 30 del PD valgono poco di per sè.
> 
> Se pensiamo invece che i rapporti di forza siano cambiati, ovviamente è un altro discorso.



Portare in Europa un partito che ha incassato il 40% dei voti, vale moltissimo.


----------



## vota DC (26 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non per dire niente, ma in realtà nessun partito euroscettico in Europa ha fatto il risultato dei 5 Stelle. Il 22%, seppur molto inferiore alle attese, non è poco.



In UK il 31%, in Francia il 25%, Danimarca 23%




ildemone85 ha scritto:


> a tuttti i grillocomunisti sotto shock, volevo dire che questa disfatta è dovuta allo spostamento a sx di grillomao, come puoi pretendere che moderati di cdx votino per uno che parla di comunismo bellissimo e altre scemenze simili, alla fine molti sono rimasti a casa e altri hanno votato il DC Renzi, allievo di Andreotti Giulio, colui che ha dominato per anni l'italia, devono mettersi in testa che chi si sposta a sx viene TRAVOLTO, quindi se vuole risorgere, abbia le palle di allearsi con la Le Pen e vedi come vinci, invece no, perde tempo a urlare Berlinguer e riesumare vecchi falliti come fo e imposimato, bravo continua cosi che entro 4 anni sparisci.



Ma hai partecipato ad estoria a Gorizia? L'argomento era trincee. In mezzo è arrivata la conferenza di Veltroni "quando c'era Berlinguer". E' Renzi che ha spostato il PD nel PSE e condotto una campagna elettorale dove diceva "solo noi possiamo parlare di Berlinguer, voi non siete abbastanza comunisti" e "le tasse sono bellissime, guai a fischiare il tricolore".


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Portare in Europa un partito che ha incassato il 40% dei voti, vale moltissimo.



Ah, forse simbolicamente parlando sì, ma il parlamento non viene stravolto da una vittoria singola di un partito.

Poi il PD esce fuori rafforzatissimo e legittimato, senz'altro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vedete il problema non è chi vince, ma come. A me interessa poco chi vince, il mio interesse sta nel fatto che chiunque vinca faccia bene.
> Detto questo, il fatto che un partito prenda il 40% in una nazione ormai quasi allo sbando mi fa capire che alla gente va bene così. Le cose stanno andando bene quindi non c'è bisogno di dare alcun segnale. Ed io personalmente non posso accettare una cosa del genere.



Prendilo da un altro punto di vista, con quel 40% ora Renzi ha l'obbligo di accelerare perchè ci vuole poco a perdere voti (soprattutto se è al 40%)


----------



## carlocarlo (26 Maggio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> immagino che scambiando i voti con il M5S si direbbe invece che loro hanno vinto



il movimento ha perso, senza se e senza ma.


----------



## vota DC (26 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Prendilo da un altro punto di vista, con quel 40% ora Renzi ha l'obbligo di accelerare perchè ci vuole poco a perdere voti (soprattutto se è al 40%)



Perché dovrebbe? Molti si convertiranno dalla sua parte, se fa un minimo di riforme perde l'appoggio di chi lo ha eletto in quanto rottamatore e inoltre nel giro di un paio di elezioni se si estinguono le riforme perde il consenso di chi lo vota per esse!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2014)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Guarda che se Renzi non manterrà le promesse le pagherà tutte. E farà la stessa fine di Berlusconi. E' queste sono le Europee. I conti si faranno quando si costruirà il nuovo governo legittimato dal voto.
> 
> Grillo sbaglia nell'avere fretta, nell'essersi illuso troppo di essere già "arrivato". Di aver già sbaragliato i vecchi partiti. E' mancata l'umiltà. Troppo polemico, troppo urlatore. *La gente ha ancora troppa paura di affidarsi ad un bulldozer che spazza via tutto ma che come proposte concrete è ancora troppo modesto.*
> Ok a denunciare le malefatte politiche, ma nell'insieme devi dare speranza concreta sennò alla lunga diventi banale.
> Il M5S deve cambiare strategia, altrimenti non si schioderà più di tanto da quei numeri che ha attualmente.



Esatto sennò l'avrei votato subito
Devono mandare a casa lui e Casagialla


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guai , il primo che si lamenta lo ricopro di insulti...
> 
> in tutta Europa gli unici 2 posti dove è stato confemato il governo che governa sono ITALIA e Germania , una è la nazione numero 1 l'altra è una nazione in declino..
> 
> fate voi 2 calcoli ...



Come ha detto Dodo Renzi sta cercando di cambiare l'Italia e ha preso un 10% in più mentre Grillo continua a denunciare, spaventare la gente proponendo veramente poco e ha perso voti

P.S. se poi ti arriva un aiuto nel lavoro da parte di Renzi voglio vedere come cambierai partito di corsa


----------



## Principe (26 Maggio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Scusate ma oggi non dovrebbero partire i processi ai giornalisti nei tribunali popolari della rete?
> Dire che godo farà storcere i nasi, ma è così. Questa è la dimostrazione pura e semplice che la cattiva politica si batte con altra politica, non con le denunce i proclami gli insulti e gli scioperi sul tetto. Il M5S va bene solo per mettere in luce le cose che non vanno nel sistema, ma quando c'è da scegliere chi governa gli italiani vogliono i politici, non gli strilloni.
> Tutti che deridete gli 80€... Allora stiamo con 80€ in meno, no? Ne parlate come fosse niente pur di sminuire una vittoria epocale. Da quanto tempo non c'era un aumento in busta paga?
> #perdetevoi



Ma almeno lo sai da dove hanno preso i soldi o fai finta di non saperlo ? A sentire te sembra che abbiano tagliato la spesa pubblica , hanno aumentato la benzina è tassato i BOT , SOLO CHE ESSENDO IL PD VA TUTTO BENE .


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Maggio 2014)

Io non capisco l'atteggiamento di chi ha votato PD, esulta e gode come se fosse sicuro che da qui in avanti le cose andranno per il meglio

All'inizio ero propenso a votare PD anch'io, perché il Paese ha bisogno di stabilità, fiducia, e tre mesi di governo sono pochi a dare un giudizio definitivo sull'operato di una persona

Io ho votato M5S, nonostante la demagogia e la prepotenza di Grillo, nonostante gli elettori medi mi stiano sui OO perché si sentono portatori di verità assolute, nonostante le ondate di #vinciamonoi su Facebook e Twitter che mi facevano rizzare le vene del collo ogni volta

Avrei gradito un cambiamento, o almeno avrei gradito dare la possibilità, a chi non l'ha mai avuta, di esprimersi. Così non è stato, ma esultare ORA per la vittoria del PD non è molto sensato...


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Maggio 2014)

*Dati DEFINITIVI Elezioni Europee 2014:

*


----------



## Principe (26 Maggio 2014)

Cmq la somma tra centrodestra e lega fa il 31 % , considerando che alle politiche vota l'80 % e alle europee hanno votato il 58% degli aventi diritto ..... Se avremo un nuovo candidato possiamo tranquillamente vincere le prossime politiche .


----------



## Denni90 (26 Maggio 2014)

soddisfatto del risultato della Lega... molto più alto del previsto...
contento per fi che ha sugellato la propria morte
contento per il m5s che ha fatto una figurina barbina dopo il #vinciamonoi che sbanderano da un anno ormai
scontento perchè con il pd così forte ci troveremo barconi su barconi che entrano tutti i giorni e anzi magari gli andiamo anche a prendere noi...


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Cmq la somma tra centrodestra e lega fa il 31 % , considerando che alle politiche vota l'80 % e alle europee hanno votato il 58% degli aventi diritto ..... Se avremo un nuovo candidato possiamo tranquillamente vincere le prossime politiche .



Sì ma avere tutti questi partiti spezzettati non è un bene.


----------



## Denni90 (26 Maggio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Cmq la somma tra centrodestra e lega fa il 31 % , considerando che alle politiche vota l'80 % e alle europee hanno votato il 58% degli aventi diritto ..... Se avremo un nuovo candidato possiamo tranquillamente vincere le prossime politiche .



noi con voi nn avremo più niente a che fare per fortuna


----------



## vota DC (26 Maggio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Cmq la somma tra centrodestra e lega fa il 31 % , considerando che alle politiche vota l'80 % e alle europee hanno votato il 58% degli aventi diritto ..... Se avremo un nuovo candidato possiamo tranquillamente vincere le prossime politiche .



La Lega non prende quei voti se va con il centrodestra, è sempre stato così.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Maggio 2014)

Io ho votato M5S da non grillino, prendo atto della schiacciante vittoria di Renzi, perché tale è stata, e spero che in Europa l'Italia possa dire la sua. A me fare il tifo per i partiti non interessa, il PD ci rappresenterà in Europa e spero lo faccia al meglio, spero dica la sua senza chinarsi davanti a nessuno anche se su questo punto ho fortissimi dubbi.
Da un lato, forse, è anche meglio che ci rappresenti il PD essendo inseriti tra i "socialisti" europei ed essendo, adesso, addirittura il partito di maggioranza perché la politica del tutti contro tutti di Griillo chissà se avrebbe portato a qualche risultato. Io, nel frattempo, attendo le governative.
Da questa tornata europea sono contento di una cosa: il "centrodestra" in tutte le sue determinazioni è scomparso, fortunatamente.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Maggio 2014)

Un amico australiano commenta il voto in UK e Francia: "Wow, Australia's so lucky! Isn't it great we don't have to live in a democracy of right-wing xenophobic anti-immigration agendas...?"


----------



## Principe (26 Maggio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> La Lega non prende quei voti se va con il centrodestra, è sempre stato così.



Ah be se volete contare come il 2 di picche da qua all'eternità fate pure  , dal momento che se non fate alleanze non avrete mai più un governatore di regione , mai più nulla .


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Maggio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Cmq la somma tra centrodestra e lega fa il 31 % , considerando che alle politiche vota l'80 % e alle europee hanno votato il 58% degli aventi diritto ..... Se avremo un nuovo candidato possiamo tranquillamente vincere le prossime politiche .



Se fosse andato al voto l'80% dell'Elettorato il PD avrebbe preso il 50%......


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Maggio 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Io non capisco l'atteggiamento di chi ha votato PD, esulta e gode come se fosse sicuro che da qui in avanti le cose andranno per il meglio
> 
> All'inizio ero propenso a votare PD anch'io, perché il Paese ha bisogno di stabilità, fiducia, e tre mesi di governo sono pochi a dare un giudizio definitivo sull'operato di una persona
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Principe (26 Maggio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se fosse andato al voto l'80% dell'Elettorato il PD avrebbe preso il 50%......



Proprio no è dimostrato che l'astensionismo colpisce in maniera considerevole i moderati , cmq vediamo alle politiche se avremo un nuovo canditato , possibilmente un liberista ......vediamo .


----------



## MisterBet (26 Maggio 2014)

Leggo per l'ennesima volta i de profundis per Berlusconi, che abbia fatto il 17% dopo un anno del genere lo trovo invece clamoroso...come un anno fa a quattro punti percentuali dai Grillini che dovevano spaccare tutto, con un alto astensionismo che da sempre influisce molto di piú sul centrodestra che sul centrosinistra...


----------



## Denni90 (26 Maggio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ah be se volete contare come il 2 di picche da qua all'eternità fate pure  , dal momento che se non fate alleanze non avrete mai più un governatore di regione , mai più nulla .



guarda che il partito che ieri è morto è forza italia...nn la lega


----------



## Denni90 (26 Maggio 2014)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Leggo per l'ennesima volta i de profundis per Berlusconi, che abbia fatto il 17% dopo un anno del genere lo trovo invece clamoroso...come un anno fa a quattro punti percentuali dai Grillini che dovevano spaccare tutto, con un alto astensionismo che da sempre influisce molto di piú sul centrodestra che sul centrosinistra...



è evidente che hanno fallito entrmabi... nn mi sembra sta gran cosa


----------



## Principe (26 Maggio 2014)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Leggo per l'ennesima volta i de profundis per Berlusconi, che abbia fatto il 17% dopo un anno del genere lo trovo invece clamoroso...come un anno fa a quattro punti percentuali dai Grillini che dovevano spaccare tutto, con un alto astensionismo che da sempre influisce molto di piú sul centrodestra che sul centrosinistra...



Finalmente qualcuno che ammette che uno normale avrebbe preso il 5 % , prendere il17 in queste condizioni ė un mezzo miracolo .


----------



## The Ripper (26 Maggio 2014)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> con un alto astensionismo che da sempre influisce molto di piú sul centrodestra che sul centrosinistra...



addirittura? 
Esempi? Dati? Storia?

Concordo con chi dice che per B. il 17% è tanto. Onestamente me lo aspettavo al 10%.
Ma è il classico cedimento prima del crollo.
Comunque, per la cronaca, se non fosse stato per il Lazio ma soprattutto la CAMPANIA frusta probabilmente FI finiva tra l'11 e il 13%


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Maggio 2014)

Comunque i più eroici sono quelli che esultano come se si trattasse di sport. Non c'è motivo di esultare, si deve prendere atto (ed essere soddisfatti nel caso abbia vinto il partito che si è votato) e sperare che chi di dovere faccia bene. Non siamo in uno stadio, qui si parla di cose non serie ma serissime.

PS
E' evidente che il PD ha raccolto voti dall'ormai ex elettorato Berlusconiano. E' davvero una buona notizia?


----------



## Principe (26 Maggio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> addirittura?
> Esempi? Dati? Storia?


Basta che ti guardi i risultati delle europee in relazione a quello delle politiche da quando c'è Berlusconi , abbiamo quasi sempre fatto peggio rispetto alle politiche o perso le europee .


----------



## MisterBet (26 Maggio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> addirittura?
> Esempi? Dati? Storia?



Non sono un politologo ma provando ad informarmi, come tutti, mi sembra che questo sia sempre stato un dato acquisito...anche per struttura di partito l'elettorato di centrodestra si mobilita piú per un certo tipo di elezioni che per quelle "intermedie".

Magari é una favola e tu hai dati che rovesciano il tutto, la questione di fondo peró per me rimane. Ha fatto il 17% quando in un paese normale avrebbe fatto il 5%, intendiamoci non sono un berlusconiano che invoca il ritorno (ennesimo) del Cavaliere ma inviterei a stare attenti perché lo si é dato per finito talmente tante volte ma poi alla prova dei fatti, in un modo o in un altro, é sempre riuscito a "pesare" e a mantenere i suoi spazi di manovra...


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guai , il primo che si lamenta lo ricopro di insulti...
> 
> *in tutta Europa gli unici 2 posti dove è stato confemato il governo che governa sono ITALIA e Germania , una è la nazione numero 1 l'altra è una nazione in declino..*
> 
> fate voi 2 calcoli ...


Questa è la cosa che mi ha lasciato più perplesso, mi aspettavo una vittoria del PD ma non in questa maniera, perché così sembra che agli italiani vada bene ciò che sta accadendo in Italia. Mah!


----------



## Hammer (26 Maggio 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> Una cosa positiva c'è, Berlusca, e la sua combriccola allegra di fanatici e/o corrotti che lo votano, ormai son ridotti all'inesistenza e irrilevanza, il luogo che più gli compete, insomma.



Il 16% è ancora tantissimo per un partito il cui leader 80enne è condannato ai servizi sociali, con numerosi arresti di primo piano in contorno e dopo quindici anni di governo. È ancora tantissimo


----------



## vota DC (26 Maggio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Proprio no è dimostrato che l'astensionismo colpisce in maniera considerevole i moderati , cmq vediamo alle politiche se avremo un nuovo canditato , possibilmente un liberista ......vediamo .



Beh
Estrema sinistra-filorussi (Merkel, Tusk e simili)
Estrema destra-antieuropei manovrati dagli USA burocratofobi
Centro-nazisti del pse


----------



## The Ripper (26 Maggio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Questa è la cosa che mi ha lasciato più perplesso, mi aspettavo una vittoria del PD ma non in questa maniera, perché così sembra che agli italiani vada bene ciò che sta accadendo in Italia. Mah!



l'attuale governo è al potere da 3 mesi.
Il dato che emerge è che la maggior parte dell'Italia ha fiducia non nel governo (non sono le elezioni governative), ma di ciò che il PD può dare da qui in avanti per proiettare l'Italia in Europa.
Alfano dice che i voti del NCD sono stati catalizzati nel PD... Ma ti pare che un elettore di destra va a dare il voto al PD e non ad Alfano? o a Berlusca.... o a Salvini...
Se si vuol parlare di dato politico non si può tirare in ballo il governo, ma il PD in quanto partito.
Grillo dice: "son tutti morti, mandiamoli a casa". Renzi non è un morto, è il nuovo che avanza. Quindi quello slogan non va più bene. 
Lo stesso Berlusca ormai ha la fossa scavata... Gli è rimasto un elettorato fedelissimo che però, una volta somatizzato il cambiamento che sta avvenendo nel centro-destra, lo abbandonerà. E un altro Berlusconi non esiste. Marina non la vota manco la sorella.

La vittoria è del PD come partito. Stop. Non del governo. Alfano sta al governo ma non credo che possa andarsi ad interfacciare con l'Europa. Se Renzi volesse andare al voto, in queste condizioni, penso che potrebbe davvero fare un governo senza larghe intese e Alfano farebbe la fine di Fini.

L'altro dato che emerge è che c'è un'ampia fascia di popolazione che segue anche "l'approccio europeo", anzi, "anti-europeo" del M5S. Il 21% non è comunque un dato trascurabile, anzi....


----------



## Principe (26 Maggio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> noi con voi nn avremo più niente a che fare per fortuna



Intanto salvini ha aperto al dialogo con Berlusconi .......mi dispiace  .


----------



## The Ripper (26 Maggio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Beh
> Estrema sinistra-filorussi (Merkel, Tusk e simili)
> Estrema destra-antieuropei manovrati dagli USA burocratofobi
> Centro-nazisti del pse



what?


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Maggio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> l'attuale governo è al potere da 3 mesi.
> Il dato che emerge è che la maggior parte dell'Italia ha fiducia non nel governo (non sono le elezioni governative), ma di ciò che il PD può dare da qui in avanti per proiettare l'Italia in Europa.
> Alfano dice che i voti del NCD sono stati catalizzati nel PD... Ma ti pare che un elettore di destra va a dare il voto al PD e non ad Alfano? o a Berlusca.... o a Salvini...
> Se si vuol parlare di dato politico non si può tirare in ballo il governo, ma il PD in quanto partito.
> ...


Spero che la fiducia riposta in Renzi si riveli una scelta giusta.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Maggio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Intanto salvini ha aperto al dialogo con Berlusconi .......mi dispiace  .



Salvini ha commentanto un'ora fa che "Non crede alle dinastie", quindi non appoggia Marina. Si è definito "Lepenista" ed è aperto al dialogo con B. solo se appoggia la sua politica. Ma visto che B. la sua politica non l'appoggia, la coalizione FI-Lega non è fattibile. Non con Berlusconi di mezzo.
D'altronde uno dei due partite deve scendere a patti con l'altro, e questo significa perdere dei voti.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Maggio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Spero che la fiducia riposta in Renzi si riveli una scelta giusta.



sono un suo "haters" ma lo spero anch'io avendo i piedi in questo strano Paese.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2014)

le parole del Premier http://www.milanworld.net/conferenza-renzi-leuropa-ha-fallito-ora-bisogna-cambiare-vt17954.html


----------



## Denni90 (26 Maggio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Salvini ha commentanto un'ora fa che "Non crede alle dinastie", quindi non appoggia Marina. Si è definito "Lepenista" ed è aperto al dialogo con B. solo se appoggia la sua politica. *Ma visto che B. la sua politica non l'appoggia*, la coalizione FI-Lega non è fattibile. Non con Berlusconi di mezzo.
> D'altronde uno dei due partite deve scendere a patti con l'altro, e questo significa perdere dei voti.


 [MENTION=117]Principe[/MENTION] questa cosa l'ha detta più e più volte...


----------



## Aragorn (26 Maggio 2014)

Non mi è mai piaciuto mischiare il tifo da stadio con la politica. Ieri ho reso il mio voto nullo in quanto non mi convinceva per nulla il M5s, odio Berlusconi e considero Renzi il nuovo Berlusconi. Ma alla fine siamo tutti sulla stessa barca, quindi è da stupidi sperare nel fallimento di chi è al governo. Fiducia in Renzi e nel PD in generale ne ho ben poca ma spero vivamente riescano a risollevare le sorti del Paese.


----------



## neversayconte (26 Maggio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ma alla fine siamo tutti sulla stessa barca, quindi è da stupidi sperare nel fallimento di chi è al governo. Fiducia in Renzi e nel PD in generale ne ho ben poca ma spero vivamente riescano a risollevare le sorti del Paese.



.


----------



## AndrasWave (26 Maggio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Comunque i più eroici sono quelli che esultano come se si trattasse di sport. Non c'è motivo di esultare, si deve prendere atto (ed essere soddisfatti nel caso abbia vinto il partito che si è votato) e sperare che chi di dovere faccia bene. Non siamo in uno stadio, qui si parla di cose non serie ma serissime.
> 
> PS
> E' evidente che il PD ha raccolto voti dall'ormai ex elettorato Berlusconiano. E' davvero una buona notizia?



Grande! D'accordissimo..
Si esulta alla fine. Per anni abbiamo votato la ghigliottina con cui i politici ci hanno tagliato le palle, è noi esultavamo sfottendo i partiti non votati o odiati. Qui si vota la speranza. Godere mi sembra un sentimento davvero ridicolo. Mica sono squadre di calcio.

Il PD non ha vinto nulla. Ha solo la responsabilità di mantenere le promesse che ha tanto sbandierato. Più voti, più responsabilità verso gli elettori. E' quello che si da con il voto.
In Europa attualmente valiamo zero quindi che Renzi si dia pure da fare. E io voglio avere fiducia in lui.


----------



## Hell Krusty (26 Maggio 2014)

[MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] senza polemica, ma ti è piaciuto vedere la Lombardi e Morra abbandonati a ripetere "aspettiamo i dati reali", quasi terrorizzati a dire qualcosa di non gradito al capo? A me hanno fatto quasi pena, prima vi libererete del duo di pazzi e prima il m5s diventerà qualcosa di migliore e veramente utile...


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2014)

quello che è più clamoroso, aldilà della percentuale finale, è che il PD ha vinto (se non stravinto) in TUTTE le regioni d'italia...


----------



## The Ripper (26 Maggio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> quello che è più clamoroso, aldilà della percentuale finale, è che il PD ha vinto (se non stravinto) in TUTTE le regioni d'italia...



si ma "non è la vittoria del PD" (cit.)


----------



## juventino (26 Maggio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Nella maggior parte degli altri Paesi il governo è in carica da anni, Renzi è al governo da 3 mesi e sembra abbia voglia di fare (riforme soprattutto).
> Probabilmente gli italiani sentono di poter dare fiducia a lui e alla sua politica, soprattutto in prospettiva. Se l'Italia va a rotoli non è certo colpa di Renzi, ma di una politica distruttiva lunga 30 anni.
> 
> I 5S come te se la prendono con gli italiani.... ma gli stessi italiani un anno fa non vi hanno forse dato il 25% (mi sembra) del consenso a fronte di un 30% preso dalla coalizione vincente? Allora cosa è cambiato? Sono diventati capre gli italiani in un anno o si sta sbagliando qualcosa all'interno del movimento? Perché un partito in forte ascesa prende un così brusco rallentamento (per non parlare di marcia indietro). Colpa degli italiani? O forse, semplicemente, i modi di fare del Grillo sparlante iniziano a non piacer/spaventare la gente?
> ...



Esattamente tutto ciò che penso. L'unica differenza è che in extremis ho deciso di dare fiducia a Renzi (e mi sono veramente dovuto sforzare per mettere la crocetta sul simbolo del PD).


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Maggio 2014)

Chi dice che Berlusconi è finito secondo me non legge bene i dati,

Ha stravinto Renzi, uomo vicino alle sue idee 40.8%


Ex pdl:
FI 16.82
NDC 4.38
Lega 6
Frat it 3.7
tot 30.9

Cioè l'elettorato potenziale di Berlusconi è ancora tutto li

Renzi i voti li ha presi dalle già deboli opposizioni

Insomma il sistema che ha governato gli ultimi decenni va bene al 72% degli italiani

Il M5S credo che sia finito a certi livelli, la bocciatura da parte degli italiani va oltre il 21% che di per se non sarebbe malaccio per un partito fuori dagli schemi, nessun altra vera opposizione in Italia ci è mai arrivata, ne le destre sociali ne i verdi, ne la lega, ne i comunisti


----------



## robs91 (26 Maggio 2014)

Ma chi l'avrebbe sopportata altra campagna elettorale da qui ad ottobre,con un governo ricattato e immobile?
Per fortuna il Pd ha vinto nettamente,ora non ci sono più alibi per nessuno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2014)

passata la rabbia iniziale adesso vediamo renzie che cosa è in grado di fare... rimango della mia idea che un governo colluso e con esponenti non in grado di ricoprire i prori ruoli non sia presentabile ma gli italiani hanno scelto ancora guardando il portafoglio.. 

vediamo che sono in grado di fare ... io spero e lo dico con il cuore in mano.. io spero che renzie faccia veramente qualcosa di concreto per questo paese ...

sono molto deluso... deluso dall italia intera ... questa mattina fb è pieno di insulti a chi ha votato PD e allora mi chiedo .. chi li ha votati ?? 

boh... vedremo .. in bocca al lupo e cmq buon lavoro..sperando in un futuro migliore.. io da parte mia al netto di tutto spero in una riduzione delle tasse e un progetto di un italia migliore ... aspettiamo


----------



## James Watson (26 Maggio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Nella maggior parte degli altri Paesi il governo è in carica da anni, Renzi è al governo da 3 mesi e sembra abbia voglia di fare (riforme soprattutto).
> (...)
> 2- che il voto di ieri non è esattamente lo specchio delle preferenze del Paese. Il voto di ieri significa soprattutto: "Che ruolo vuoi che l'Italia abbia in Europa?". E l'italiano ha deciso: "non vogliamo inchini alla Merkel ma forte voce in capitolo, vogliamo che l'Italia conti qualcosa e che diventi uno dei motori dell'Europa. Crediamo nell'Europa come entità politica, ma vogliamo che le cose cambino". In sintesi credo di aver riassunto il pensiero di quel 40%.
> 
> ...



quoto tutto (tranne il p.s. ovviamente)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Non mi è mai piaciuto mischiare il tifo da stadio con la politica. Ieri ho reso il mio voto nullo in quanto non mi convinceva per nulla il M5s, odio Berlusconi e considero Renzi il nuovo Berlusconi. *Ma alla fine siamo tutti sulla stessa barca, quindi è da stupidi sperare nel fallimento di chi è al governo. Fiducia in Renzi e nel PD in generale* ne ho ben poca ma spero vivamente riescano a risollevare le sorti del Paese.



Esatto


----------



## James Watson (26 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> passata la rabbia iniziale adesso vediamo *renzie che cosa è in grado di fare.*.. rimango della mia idea che un governo colluso e con esponenti non in grado di ricoprire i prori ruoli non sia presentabile ma *gli italiani hanno scelto ancora guardando il portafoglio.. *
> 
> *vediamo che sono in grado di fare* ... io spero e lo dico con il cuore in mano.. io spero che renzie faccia veramente qualcosa di concreto per questo paese ...
> 
> ...



ancora... ma siete di coccio eh..
Non si votava per le politiche..


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> passata la rabbia iniziale adesso vediamo renzie che cosa è in grado di fare... rimango della mia idea che un governo colluso e con esponenti non in grado di ricoprire i prori ruoli non sia presentabile ma gli italiani hanno scelto ancora guardando il portafoglio..
> 
> vediamo che sono in grado di fare ... io spero e lo dico con il cuore in mano.. io spero che renzie faccia veramente qualcosa di concreto per questo paese ...
> 
> ...





James Watson ha scritto:


> ancora... ma siete di coccio eh..
> Non si votava per le politiche..



Ma infatti Lollo quello che è successo ieri non cambia (almeno in teoria) quello che accadrà in Italia. Bisognerebbe scindere le cose.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Chi dice che Berlusconi è finito secondo me non legge bene i dati,
> 
> Ha stravinto Renzi, uomo vicino alle sue idee 40.8%



io quando dico che è finito sto parlando di Silvio Berlusconi in quanto personaggio, non di partiti e di idee


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> ancora... ma siete di coccio eh..
> Non si votava per le politiche..



Si Sam , però è innegabile che adesso Renzie ha l'appoggio " politico " della gente .. il resto sono solo parole adesso aspetto i fatti .


----------



## andre (26 Maggio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> ancora... ma siete di coccio eh..
> Non si votava per le politiche..



Non si votava per le politiche? Renzi ha fatto campagna elettorale su quanto fatto in questi 3 mesi e metà della gente votava Abberluscone perchè gli alzava la pensione e Renzi perchè gli ha dato 80 euro...
Il tema Europa contava come il 2 di picche


----------



## James Watson (26 Maggio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Non si votava per le politiche? Renzi ha fatto campagna elettorale su quanto fatto in questi 3 mesi e metà della gente votava Abberluscone perchè gli alzava la pensione e Renzi perchè gli ha dato 80 euro...
> Il tema Europa contava come il 2 di picche



Sì, ammettendo anche che sia vero (e se lo credi dimostra che hai seguito ben poco la campagna elettorale del pd sul territorio), mi spieghi, concretamente cosa cambia per il governo? Vero che l'esecutivo esce rafforzato politicamente data la schiacciante vittoria del PD, ma i numeri in parlamento sono sempre quelli (però capisco che sia un concetto difficile da capire ai pentastellati, a cui sfugge il concetto che senza i numeri in parlamento non si può governare.)


----------



## ildemone85 (26 Maggio 2014)

in pratica il csx ha 12.000.000 di voti includendo pd e tsipras, mentre la vecchia coalizione di cdx avrebbe circa 9.000.000 di voti, la percentuale è risultata abnorme per l'affluenza bassa, ora silvio berlusconi deve decidere cosa fare, o si rilancia, oppure lascia una volta per tutte, per quanto riguarda la disfatta dei grillini, mi sono gia espresso, si sono suicidati con sta storia di berlinguer ecc.., per anni si è votato DC per fermare il pci e lui elogia dario fo, imposimato, rodotà, ecc.., quindi hanno ripiegato o sul democristiano renzi, oppure sono rimasti a casa, le prossime elezioni politiche che ormai saranno nel 2018, dato che alfano e scelta civica con sti risultati temono di sparire, quindi non faranno mai cadere il governo e accetteranno tutto, per fortuna la campagna elettorale è finita, mi ero rotto di questo caos.


----------



## andre (26 Maggio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Sì, ammettendo anche che sia vero (e se lo credi dimostra che hai seguito ben poco la campagna elettorale del pd sul territorio), mi spieghi, concretamente cosa cambia per il governo? Vero che l'esecutivo esce rafforzato politicamente data la schiacciante vittoria del PD, ma i numeri in parlamento sono sempre quelli (però capisco che sia un concetto difficile da capire ai pentastellati, a cui sfugge il concetto che senza i numeri in parlamento non si può governare.)



Ma infatti quelli che sbagliano sono quelli che hanno votato in base a ciò che Renzi ha detto riguardo al governare IN ITALIA.
Ovvio che nel parlamento italiano nulla cambia, tranne per quelle persone che non hanno colto la differenza tra politiche ed europee e che ora si aspettano chissà cosa dal PD. Vedremo cosa riuscirà a fare Renzi.


----------



## James Watson (26 Maggio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Ma infatti quelli che sbagliano sono quelli che hanno votato in base a ciò che Renzi ha detto riguardo al governare IN ITALIA.
> *Ovvio che nel parlamento italiano nulla cambia, tranne per quelle persone che non hanno colto la differenza tra politiche ed europee e che ora si aspettano chissà cosa dal PD*. Vedremo cosa riuscirà a fare Renzi.



Stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa.
Mi sfugge il commento successivo, però..


----------



## andre (26 Maggio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa.
> Mi sfugge il commento successivo, però..



La maggior parte della gente si aspetta un governo più forte d'ora in poi, anche se nei numeri sarà lo stesso di prima. Conosco molta gente, anche della mia età, che non sa la differenza tra europee e politiche.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Maggio 2014)

ho votato pd(primo voto in vita mia non dato ad una coalizione di centrodestra) e mi fa piacere che abbia stravinto le elezioni.Renzi mi sembra l'unico che faccia proposte serie per cambiare qualcosa qui in italia.La vittoria dei toni pacati sulle urla di grillo ed i proclami di berlusconi


----------



## runner (26 Maggio 2014)

io mi chiedo se non ci fossero state ste elezioni europee cosa sarebbe accaduto....

alla fine è come dissi tempo fa, che le europee sono solo una pesata dei partiti per gestire le cose a livello nazionale, purtroppo non so cosa cambierà a livello europeo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Maggio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> io quando dico che è finito sto parlando di Silvio Berlusconi in quanto personaggio, non di partiti e di idee



Se Renzi dovesse fallire non ci sarà il M5S
ritornerà il cavaliere in pompa magna, con un bel ve l'avevo detto!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Maggio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Sì, ammettendo anche che sia vero (e se lo credi dimostra che hai seguito ben poco la campagna elettorale del pd sul territorio), mi spieghi, concretamente cosa cambia per il governo? Vero che l'esecutivo esce rafforzato politicamente data la schiacciante vittoria del PD, ma i numeri in parlamento sono sempre quelli (però capisco che sia un concetto difficile da capire ai pentastellati, a cui sfugge il concetto che senza i numeri in parlamento non si può governare.)



Sbagli, cambia tutto
Renzi è stato legittimato sia all'interno del suo partito che al governo
Il verdetto delle urne è stato chiaro l'italia vuole essere governata da lui e aggiungo io per la gente eventualmente l'alternativa rimane comunque il cx Berlusconiano.


----------



## Doctore (26 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se Renzi dovesse fallire non ci sarà il M5S
> ritornerà il cavaliere in pompa magna, con un bel ve l'avevo detto!



ma anche con una coalizione fi lega ncd e fdi fanno il risultato di grillo...Secondo me se renzi fallisce i 5 stelle diventano il primo partito a governare da solo in parlamento.


----------



## James Watson (26 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sbagli, cambia tutto
> Renzi è stato legittimato sia all'interno del suo partito che al governo
> Il verdetto delle urne è stato chiaro l'italia vuole essere governata da lui e aggiungo io per la gente eventualmente l'alternativa rimane comunque il cx Berlusconiano.



questa è la considerazione politica, che condivido anche.
Poi però, bisogna fare sempre i conti con i numeri.
Non è, per dire, che domattina Renzi si può svegliare e dire "facciamo la legge sulle unioni civili" o la patrimoniale (per fare un esempio) e la cosa è fatta, non dimentichiamoci che al Senato il PD ha comunque bisogno dei voti dei senatori NCD.


----------



## smallball (26 Maggio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> questa è la considerazione politica, che condivido anche.
> Poi però, bisogna fare sempre i conti con i numeri.
> Non è, per dire, che domattina Renzi si può svegliare e dire "facciamo la legge sulle unioni civili" o la patrimoniale (per fare un esempio) e la cosa è fatta, non dimentichiamoci che al Senato il PD ha comunque bisogno dei voti dei senatori NCD.


A Renzi converrebbe la fine della legislatura e il voto immediato...vincerebbe a mani basse...ma deve fare i conti con quel grande numero di deputati e senatori attaccati alla cadrega che puntano ad arrivare a meta' legislatura


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Maggio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma anche con una coalizione fi lega ncd e fdi fanno il risultato di grillo...Secondo me se renzi fallisce i 5 stelle diventano il primo partito a governare da solo in parlamento.



come fai a dire una cosa simile?
già adesso assieme sono oltre al 30% se ci aggiungi gli eventuali delusi da Renzi vincerebbero tranquilli

credo che il verdetto degli italiani sia chiaro, giusto o sbagliato non vogliono altre alternative


----------



## carlocarlo (26 Maggio 2014)

> Mi fa sorridere veder che il M5S non fa una parola di autocritica. E nemmeno i suoi sostenitori.


rispondo qua a [MENTION=811]mourinhomifottotuamoglie[/MENTION].

perche devi fare autocritica?

la politica non è vincere.
il m5s ha proposto una scelta politica, non è piaciuta. alla prossima.
il pd e pdl fanno autocritica perche il loro scopo è governare, nella prossima campagna elettorale ti propongo altre cose anche se non sono idee mie, l'importante è vincere.

perche si puo dire tutto ma non che renzi sta mettendo in pratica idee di sinistra! ma il 40% gli sta bene cosi e siccome siamo in un paese democratico va bene cosi.

apprezzo di piu chi è sempre stato di destra e vota renzi per una manovra chiaramente di destra (soldi in piu a chi gia lavora) che quelli di sinistra che sono felici


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Maggio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> questa è la considerazione politica, che condivido anche.
> Poi però, bisogna fare sempre i conti con i numeri.
> Non è, per dire, che domattina Renzi si può svegliare e dire "facciamo la legge sulle unioni civili" o la patrimoniale (per fare un esempio) e la cosa è fatta, non dimentichiamoci che al Senato il PD ha comunque bisogno dei voti dei senatori NCD.



Tecnicamente è vero, ma mi sfugge il motivo del perchè la dx liberista dovrebbe togliere l'appoggio a Renzi visto che sta attuando solo politiche di dx? in pratica stà facendo il lavoro sporco per loro.
io qui vedo 2 perdenti, chi, magari ingenuamente, sperava in un Italia diversa e ha votato M5S e il popolo della sx moderata che è felice di aver votato un partito di dx liberista.


----------



## Doctore (26 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente è vero, ma mi sfugge il motivo del perchè la dx liberista dovrebbe togliere l'appoggio a Renzi visto che sta attuando solo politiche di dx? in pratica stà facendo il lavoro sporco per loro.
> io qui vedo 2 perdenti, chi, magari ingenuamente, sperava in un Italia diversa è ha votato M5S e il popolo della sx moderata che è mfelice di aver votato un partito di dx liberista.



ma dove sono i liberisti in italia e sopratutto se ci sono mai stati lol...
Un governo liberista non aumenta il debito pubblico lo diminuisce mandando a casa metà dipendenti pubblici privatizzando la sanità.
Non sto dicendo che è un modello da seguire...dico solo che l italia ha tutto tranne che liberisti come forza politica.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Maggio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma dove sono i liberisti in italia e sopratutto se ci sono mai stati lol...
> Un governo liberista non aumenta il debito pubblico lo diminuisce mandando a casa metà dipendenti pubblici privatizzando la sanità.
> Non sto dicendo che è un modello da seguire...dico solo che l italia ha tutto tranne che liberisti come forza politica.



a casa mia aumentare e istituzionalizzare il precariato senza inserire forme di protezione come negli altri paesi europei è liberismo, certo si può anche fare di peggio soprattutto adesso che hanno l'appoggio incondizionato del 70% degli Italiani pur avendo svelato la loro vera NATURA.

Ps il fatto che l'Italia sia l'unico paese UE senza il reddito di cittadinza e con una delle più alte forme di precariato non basta per essere considerati liberisti? vuoi anche la disoccupazione al 50% invece che al 20%?


----------



## Doctore (26 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> a casa mia aumentare e istituzionalizzare il precariato è liberismo, certo si può anche fare di peggio soprattutto adesso che hanno l'appoggio incondizionato del 70% degli Italiani pur avendo svelato la loro vera NATURA


la flessibilità è all ordine del giorno in tutta europa...il problema dell italia è che appena perdi il posto di lavoro non hai alternative e sopratutto non hai paracaduti sociali come in altri paesi...e qui il reddito di cittadinanza entro in gioco.
Come ho gia detto un post precedente per avere qualcosa bisogna rinunciare a qualcos altro.
Io sarei per un sistema di lavoro franco-tedesco ma qui in italia saresti tacciato pericoloso criminale liberista collaborazionista delle lobby imperialiste...c e anche da dire che in francia e in germania si pagano l assicurazione sanitaria e vendono la propia energia nucleare.


----------



## runner (26 Maggio 2014)

ragazzi scusate ma non ho capito una cosa sugli 80 euro....

se uno guadagna mille euro al mese e quindi rientrerebbe a pieno titolo ad avere gli 80 euro, come fa il datore di lavoro a sapere che poi uno non abbia altri redditi dovuti a che ne so affitti o partecipazioni in società, non avrebbe più diritto agli 80 euro, giusto?

quindi come si regolano?
autocertificazione?


----------



## Doctore (26 Maggio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi scusate ma non ho capito una cosa sugli 80 euro....
> 
> se uno guadagna mille euro al mese e quindi rientrerebbe a pieno titolo ad avere gli 80 euro, come fa il datore di lavoro a sapere che poi uno non abbia altri redditi dovuti a che ne so affitti o partecipazioni in società, non avrebbe più diritto agli 80 euro, giusto?
> 
> ...


anch io me lo sono sempre chiesto...Credo che con il 7/30 ti rifanno il conteggio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2014)

Ma certo , la commercialista con le dichiarazioni dei redditi vede se hai altre fonti di reddito


----------



## Mou (26 Maggio 2014)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> rispondo qua a [MENTION=811]mourinhomifottotuamoglie[/MENTION].
> 
> perche devi fare autocritica?
> 
> ...



Lo dico con parole tue  il fatto che la scelta politica del M5S non sia piaciuta non invita a una riflessione? O si segue quanto detto da Grillo, _vinciamo poi, abbiamo tempo, non importa_?
A me sembra che non si voglia ammettere che i toni aggressivi e trionfalistici di Grillo e soci in piazza san Giovanni siano ammutoliti davanti a un risultato che ridimensiona assolutamente le velleità M5S, che piaccia o no. Prima ci credete, poi perdete quindi minimizzate col politicamente corretto?
Mi dispiace, dissento.


----------



## runner (26 Maggio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> anch io me lo sono sempre chiesto...Credo che con il 7/30 ti rifanno il conteggio.



quindi te li danno per POI ridarteli, quindi per assurdo se nessuno ne avesse diritto si sono date delle risorse a chi non ne aveva diritto....



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma certo , la commercialista con le dichiarazioni dei redditi vede se hai altre fonti di reddito



chiaro, però dal commercialista ci vai DOPO, se il datore di lavoro te li fa avere in busta paga subito come fa a saperlo?


----------



## vota DC (26 Maggio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Lo dico con parole tue  il fatto che la scelta politica del M5S non sia piaciuta non invita a una riflessione?



Direi di no. Nel 2008 l'idea trionfò la fusione tra un partito sedicente liberale e uno fascista, sulla carta era imprevedibile al punto che nella campagna elettorale il centrosinistra per paura che finisse il bipolarismo suggerì agli indecisi di votare il centrodestra. Qui siamo in una situazione analoga. Premier democristiano ma fortemente influenzato dalle coop rosse con candidati persino meno famosi di quelli grillini (le donnine capolista a parte sputare su Renzi un minuto prima di diventare renziane nessuno se le ricorda) con un partito che non è più tra quelli liberali che vogliono abbassare le tasse (il PD stava sotto ALDE, altro che PSE!!!) ma a propugnare il welfare alla norvegese (gente senza euro e con il petrolio) senza copertura in maniera decisamente inefficace (pure nel forum sono convinti che sia neoliberismo) con gente poco credibile (il capo delle coop ministro del lavoro neanche fa il contratto ai suoi dipendenti)....sulla carta chi può votare questo? Cosa doveva fare Grillo? Mettersi a 90 no visto che Monti è passato dal 10% allo 0 nonostante i voti di Tabacci. Sostenere il governo di volta in volta solo nei passaggi cruciali come Sel? Non mi pare che Tsipras abbia avuto chissà che boom. Opposizione implacabile ma pacata? E la LN che è aumentata?


----------



## Doctore (26 Maggio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> quindi te li danno per POI ridarteli, quindi per assurdo se nessuno ne avesse diritto si sono date delle risorse a chi non ne aveva diritto....
> 
> 
> 
> chiaro, però dal commercialista ci vai DOPO, se il datore di lavoro te li fa avere in busta paga subito come fa a saperlo?


alla fine conosco gente che ha case popolari con case di proprietà e non so come fa a conservare tale diritto...è il solito pasticcio all'italiana.
C'e anche da dire che la maggior parte delle persone che ha percepito quei 80 euro non naviga nell oro eh.


----------



## carlocarlo (26 Maggio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Lo dico con parole tue  il fatto che la scelta politica del M5S non sia piaciuta non invita a una riflessione? O si segue quanto detto da Grillo, _vinciamo poi, abbiamo tempo, non importa_?
> A me sembra che non si voglia ammettere che i toni aggressivi e trionfalistici di Grillo e soci in piazza san Giovanni siano ammutoliti davanti a un risultato che ridimensiona assolutamente le velleità M5S, che piaccia o no. Prima ci credete, poi perdete quindi minimizzate col politicamente corretto?
> Mi dispiace, dissento.



non minimalizzo affatto! è stata una dura botta. che forse affossera il m5s. condivido pero il loro modo di far politica. 
loro hanno degli ideali. se questi ideali non hanno la maggioranza male, pero io non cambio le mie idee solo per vincere. perche è quello che ha fatto il pd, se non puoi battere il pdl, devi essere come loro.


----------



## Mou (26 Maggio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Direi di no. Nel 2008 l'idea trionfò la fusione tra un partito sedicente liberale e uno fascista, sulla carta era imprevedibile al punto che nella campagna elettorale il centrosinistra per paura che finisse il bipolarismo suggerì agli indecisi di votare il centrodestra. Qui siamo in una situazione analoga. Premier democristiano ma fortemente influenzato dalle coop rosse con candidati persino meno famosi di quelli grillini (le donnine capolista a parte sputare su Renzi un minuto prima di diventare renziane nessuno se le ricorda) con un partito che non è più tra quelli liberali che vogliono abbassare le tasse (il PD stava sotto ALDE, altro che PSE!!!) ma a propugnare il welfare alla norvegese (gente senza euro e con il petrolio) senza copertura in maniera decisamente inefficace (pure nel forum sono convinti che sia neoliberismo) con gente poco credibile (il capo delle coop ministro del lavoro neanche fa il contratto ai suoi dipendenti)....sulla carta chi può votare questo? Cosa doveva fare Grillo? Mettersi a 90 no visto che Monti è passato dal 10% allo 0 nonostante i voti di Tabacci. Sostenere il governo di volta in volta solo nei passaggi cruciali come Sel? Non mi pare che Tsipras abbia avuto chissà che boom. Opposizione implacabile ma pacata? E la LN che è aumentata?



Cosa doveva fare Grillo? Farsi da parte, sia lui che Casaleggio, e lasciare spazio alle facce che rappresentano il partito sul campo, in Parlamento, e alle loro voci. Grillo può sminuire il proprio ruolo quanto vuole, ma lui decide la linea, lui fa le dichiarazioni, lui incontra Napolitano e Renzi: il M5S paga anche questo, la assoluta incertezza di cosa/chi si stia votando. Se il M5S vuole avere un futuro si deve liberare di Grillo, che non piace a certe fasce di popolazione (gli over65 per esempio) che sono i più assidui al seggio.


----------



## Mou (26 Maggio 2014)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> non minimalizzo affatto! è stata una dura botta. che forse affossera il m5s. condivido pero il loro modo di far politica.
> loro hanno degli ideali. se questi ideali non hanno la maggioranza male, pero io non cambio le mie idee solo per vincere. perche è quello che ha fatto il pd, se non puoi battere il pdl, devi essere come loro.



Devono seguire i loro ideali, ma senza Grillo che IMHO è una zavorra.


----------



## vota DC (26 Maggio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Cosa doveva fare Grillo? Farsi da parte, sia lui che Casaleggio, e lasciare spazio alle facce che rappresentano il partito sul campo, in Parlamento, e alle loro voci. Grillo può sminuire il proprio ruolo quanto vuole, ma lui decide la linea, lui fa le dichiarazioni, lui incontra Napolitano e Renzi: il M5S paga anche questo, la assoluta incertezza di cosa/chi si stia votando. Se il M5S vuole avere un futuro si deve liberare di Grillo, che non piace a certe fasce di popolazione (gli over65 per esempio) che sono i più assidui al seggio.



Renzi per caso si è fatto da parte? La propaganda di questi giorni era farina del sacco di Moretti e Picierno? La Moretti ha usato poco più di un anno fa toni ben più pesanti contro Renzi rispetto a Grillo, per me l'hanno votata senza sapere chi fosse.
Il PD a livello di comunicati e propaganda ormai è più di plastica di FI. A livello locale nelle comunali ti puoi prendere certe libertà, ma andare contro le linee di partito non paga: nel mio comune il PD è primo con stacco alle europee ma ha perso miseramente le comunali. Paradossalmente il M5S non è abbastanza monolitico per l'elettorato italiano.


----------



## runner (26 Maggio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> alla fine conosco gente che ha case popolari con case di proprietà e non so come fa a conservare tale diritto...è il solito pasticcio all'italiana.
> C'e anche da dire che la maggior parte delle persone che ha percepito quei 80 euro non naviga nell oro eh.



proprio per questo vorrei che li prendesse chi ne ha più bisogno....

alla fine magari potrebbero essere anche 100 o 200 se solo andassero a chi ne ha bisogno....

comunque la mia era solo una digressione, non volevo andare off topic, per ora mi limito a dire che sto renzi è di sicuro una gran fregatura per come gestirà il semestre europeo


----------



## Mou (26 Maggio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Renzi per caso si è fatto da parte? La propaganda di questi giorni era farina del sacco di Moretti e Picierno? La Moretti ha usato poco più di un anno fa toni ben più pesanti contro Renzi rispetto a Grillo, per me l'hanno votata senza sapere chi fosse.
> Il PD a livello di comunicati e propaganda ormai è più di plastica di FI. A livello locale nelle comunali ti puoi prendere certe libertà, ma andare contro le linee di partito non paga: nel mio comune il PD è primo con stacco alle europee ma ha perso miseramente le comunali. Paradossalmente il M5S non è abbastanza monolitico per l'elettorato italiano.



Renzi è il presidente del consiglio, leader del PD e uomo più forte della politica italiana attualmente. Grillo si dichiara un semplice megafono, non ha cariche, eppure...


----------



## Jaqen (26 Maggio 2014)

In ogni caso gli insulti al PD su FB Lollo io non ce li ho.....


----------



## carlocarlo (26 Maggio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Devono seguire i loro ideali, ma senza Grillo che IMHO è una zavorra.



opinioni personali  pero siccome il futuro non lo so, ti posso raccontare il passato. senza grillo il m5s non esisterebbe.


----------



## Mou (26 Maggio 2014)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> opinioni personali  pero siccome il futuro non lo so, ti posso raccontare il passato. senza grillo il m5s non esisterebbe.



A questo ci sto  ma ti chiedo: secondo te senza Grillo il movimento perderebbe consenso? Invece di stargli dietro, non è meglio trovare all'interno del movimento un leader con delle idee condivise?


----------



## carlocarlo (26 Maggio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> A questo ci sto  ma ti chiedo: secondo te senza Grillo il movimento perderebbe consenso? Invece di stargli dietro, non è meglio trovare all'interno del movimento un leader con delle idee condivise?



non sono uno stratega. a me che grillo urli sinceramente non interessa molto. di grillo mi piace molto il fatto che ha restituito 42 milioni di euro, e che ha appoggiato leggi che io ritengo valide e andato contro a leggi che io reputo *****te. c'è di meglio eh, ma non in italia.

c'è gente che crede agli 80 euro  a questi qualcuno dovra pur dirlo che l'anno prossimo non li prende e che è stato preso in giro? si grillo urlando. meglio uno che urla che uno che mi "imbroglia"


----------



## Tobi (26 Maggio 2014)

Comunque io nonostante avessi votato per il M5S credo che Renzi abbia le capacità per far bene, ora bisogna andare dalla Comunità Europea e farsi sentire anzicchè fare i cagnolini di tizio e caio.
Se Renzi facesse bene, tanto di cappello, bisogna anche dare i meriti non solo sminuire l'operato altrui. Vediamo che succede da qui alle elezioni


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Maggio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> A questo ci sto  ma ti chiedo: secondo te senza Grillo il movimento perderebbe consenso? Invece di stargli dietro, non è meglio trovare all'interno del movimento un leader con delle idee condivise?



Ma secondo tè Bossi, Renzi o Berlusconi hanno o avevano idee? 
alla loro maniera sono solo degli ottimi comunicatori, 
il compito di Grillo era incanalare la rabbia dei cittadini delusi dagli ultimi 20 anni di malgoverno, ma evidentemente, nonostante tutto, gli italiani hanno ancora la pancia piena, persino i disoccupati.

Questo d'altro canto testimonia la potenzialità del nostro paese e aumenta la responsabilità di chi l'ha idotto in questo stato.


----------



## vota DC (26 Maggio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Comunque io nonostante avessi votato per il M5S credo che Renzi abbia le capacità per far bene, ora bisogna andare dalla Comunità Europea e farsi sentire anzicchè fare i cagnolini di tizio e caio.
> Se Renzi facesse bene, tanto di cappello, bisogna anche dare i meriti non solo sminuire l'operato altrui. Vediamo che succede da qui alle elezioni



Io ho un brutto presentimento. Ad esempio se è vera la legge svedese sul reato d'opinione per chi critica l'immigrazione puoi stare certo che Renzi batterà i pugni sul tavolo affinché venga applicata qua. Come in passato si è insistito per farsi imporre cose che gli altri avevano come leggi locali e non si sognavano di esportare, le luci diurne obbligatorie per tutti i veicoli oggi, le catene da neve ogni giorno in Sicilia domani. Temo anche per un'eventuale reintroduzione della leva.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2014)

Renzi trionfa e abbatte lo spread, sotto 160 punti base.
Borsa di Milano + 3,6%


----------



## Tobi (26 Maggio 2014)

Evviva evviva lo spread!!
Ora i problemi dell'Italia spariranno in un lampo


----------



## Mou (26 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma secondo tè Bossi, Renzi o Berlusconi hanno o avevano idee?
> alla loro maniera sono solo degli ottimi comunicatori,
> il compito di Grillo era incanalare la rabbia dei cittadini delusi dagli ultimi 20 anni di malgoverno, ma evidentemente, nonostante tutto, gli italiani hanno ancora la pancia piena, persino i disoccupati.
> 
> Questo d'altro canto testimonia la potenzialità del nostro paese e aumenta la responsabilità di chi l'ha idotto in questo stato.



Sempre colpa degli italiani con la pancia piena e mai di Grillo. Non sarà che il Vate ha sbagliato qualcosa?


----------



## Mou (26 Maggio 2014)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> non sono uno stratega. a me che grillo urli sinceramente non interessa molto. di grillo mi piace molto il fatto che ha restituito 42 milioni di euro, e che ha appoggiato leggi che io ritengo valide e andato contro a leggi che io reputo *****te. c'è di meglio eh, ma non in italia.
> 
> c'è gente che crede agli 80 euro  a questi qualcuno dovra pur dirlo che l'anno prossimo non li prende e che è stato preso in giro? si grillo urlando. meglio uno che urla che uno che mi "imbroglia"



Ma non è stato lui a fare niente, non ha restituito il suo stipendio, è solo una eminenza grigia che detta la linea sul proprio blog. Berlusconi, Bossi, Renzi... Sono (per Silvio, sono stati) politici identificabili con il loro partito: la gente votava loro mettendo una croce sul simbolo. Se tu voti il M5S, cosa/chi voti? Una serie di bravi ragazzi, per carità, ma nessuno di riconoscibile, perché Grillo non entra in parlamento e gli altri grillini chi sono? Dibba? Di Maio? Il comico è troppo più "in evidenza" di loro. 
L'elettore italiano cerca il leader: o Grillo getta la maschera e si candida, o si dovrà accontentare di queste magre consolazioni, dei secondi posti.


----------



## Doctore (26 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Renzi trionfa e abbatte lo spread, sotto 160 punti base.
> Borsa di Milani + 3,6%



Questa è una cosa che deve far riflettere.


----------



## runner (26 Maggio 2014)

il punto politico di oggi è che sono tornati gli anni della balena bianca....
facce candide, sbarbate, garbate, educate e con una istruzione dozzinalmente mediocre, in cui quello che conta è quel mezzo sorriso e la battuta politicamente corretta!!

Siamo davanti all' opera di Oscar Wild "Il ritratto di Dorian Gray" dove la facciata è una cosa e le intenzioni un'altra, a me personalmente piace molto Renzi che sa smuovere le cose e mi piace il fatto ci sia stata una vera risposta elettorale al nichilismo di grillo, però qualcosa non mi è chiaro, tutto mi fa pensare appunto a un ritorno in quegli anni in cui tutti votavano DC e in cui oggi sembra sono essere cambiata una lettera....


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

La Lega comunque è cresciuta parecchio, finalmente. E mi riferisco alla crescita "morale". Bravo Salvini. Può essere più o meno simpatico, ma c'è da dire che tra lui e i bifolchi che guidavano precedentemente il partito c'è un abisso.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2014)

Renzi adesso su Raiuno.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Lega comunque è cresciuta parecchio, finalmente. E mi riferisco alla crescita "morale". Bravo Salvini. Può essere più o meno simpatico, ma c'è da dire che tra lui e i bifolchi che guidavano precedentemente il partito c'è un abisso.



Beh oddio, le sparate demagogiche sugli immigrati ci sono sempre, per non parlare di quando si è erto a difesa di quei pazzi veneti con il carro armato ricavato da pezzi di trattore. Gli va dato atto però che la Lega è l'unico Partito che ha espresso consapevolmente e con risolutezza le istanze dell'euroscetticismo.


----------



## Lollo7zar (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Lega comunque è cresciuta parecchio, finalmente. E mi riferisco alla crescita "morale". Bravo Salvini. Può essere più o meno simpatico, ma c'è da dire che tra lui e i bifolchi che guidavano precedentemente il partito c'è un abisso.



???? in pratica no Euro e ripristino della bossi fini sono le uniche cose che ha detto, entrambe aberranti


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

Come detto, è su posizioni che possono piacere o meno. Ma, almeno, è finito il circo dei vari Bossi, dei Trota, dei Borghezio e compagnia cantante. Ve li ricordate, si?!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Io ho un brutto presentimento. *Ad esempio se è vera la legge svedese sul reato d'opinione per chi critica l'immigrazione* puoi stare certo che Renzi batterà i pugni sul tavolo affinché venga applicata qua. Come in passato si è insistito per farsi imporre cose che gli altri avevano come leggi locali e non si sognavano di esportare, le luci diurne obbligatorie per tutti i veicoli oggi, le catene da neve ogni giorno in Sicilia domani. Temo anche per un'eventuale reintroduzione della leva.



Come ho scritto su quel topic la fonte è Imolaoggi non molto attendibile...bisogna chiedere a [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] che sta in Danimarca se sa qualcosa


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Lega comunque è cresciuta parecchio, finalmente. E mi riferisco alla crescita "morale". Bravo Salvini. Può essere più o meno simpatico, ma c'è da dire che tra lui e i bifolchi che guidavano precedentemente il partito c'è un abisso.



effettivamente matteo salvini sembra quantomeno una persona seria e preparata,a differenza dei suoi predecessori,eccezzion fatta per quanto riguarda maroni


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come detto, è su posizioni che possono piacere o meno. Ma, almeno, è finito il circo dei vari Bossi, dei Trota, dei Borghezio e compagnia cantante. Ve li ricordate, si?!



Non c'entra nulla, ma avevi ragione tu quando dicevi che era meglio il governo tecnico.


----------



## carlocarlo (27 Maggio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Ma non è stato lui a fare niente, non ha restituito il suo stipendio, è solo una eminenza grigia che detta la linea sul proprio blog. Berlusconi, Bossi, Renzi... Sono (per Silvio, sono stati) politici identificabili con il loro partito: la gente votava loro mettendo una croce sul simbolo. Se tu voti il M5S, cosa/chi voti? Una serie di bravi ragazzi, per carità, ma nessuno di riconoscibile, perché Grillo non entra in parlamento e gli altri grillini chi sono? Dibba? Di Maio? Il comico è troppo più "in evidenza" di loro.
> L'elettore italiano cerca il leader: o Grillo getta la maschera e si candida, o si dovrà accontentare di queste magre consolazioni, dei secondi posti.



voto un idea, una speranza.

votando pd e pdl voti delle persone che si svegliano e fanno cadere il governo per due soldi (vedi mastella) o per assurdita non votano neanche a prodi come capo di stato.


----------



## vota DC (27 Maggio 2014)

Comunque nella stessa tornata elettorale "Schettino eroe" è diventato sindaco. Non si tratta più di politici arroganti che credono di poter fare quello che vogliono perché hanno già il potere, ma di gente che è immune a qualsiasi scandalo e sembra far esperimenti sul limite di sopportazione.


----------



## juventino (27 Maggio 2014)

Il PD comunque è risultato primo partito pure qui a Latina. Rendiamoci conto! La città più fascistona del mondo! Conosco gente che va in giro col fascio come portachiavi che domenica ha votato PD


----------



## vota DC (27 Maggio 2014)

E' primo partito ovunque tranne Bolzano.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il PD comunque è risultato primo partito pure qui a Latina. Rendiamoci conto! La città più fascistona del mondo! Conosco gente che va in giro col fascio come portachiavi che domenica ha votato PD




Incredibile, pazzesco!


----------



## runner (27 Maggio 2014)

ragazzi per farlo vincere si è mosso mezzo mondo finanziario.....

ha tutto per fare bene e mi auguro a sto punto che dietro abbia gente (oltre a lui) che voglia davvero cambiare l' Italia


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Lega comunque è cresciuta parecchio, finalmente. E mi riferisco alla crescita "morale". Bravo Salvini. Può essere più o meno simpatico, ma c'è da dire che tra lui e i bifolchi che guidavano precedentemente il partito c'è un abisso.



sI tanta crescita morale che ieri hanno già dichiarato di essere disposti a riallearsi con Berlusconi


----------



## Hammer (27 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> sI tanta crescita morale che ieri hanno già dichiarato di essere disposti a riallearsi con Berlusconi



Dopo aver insultato Berlusconi per mesi, lui e le sue posizioni europeiste. Ma si sa, il copione è da anni lo stesso


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Maggio 2014)

Devo dire che, anche se io di Renzi continuo a fidarmi meno di zero, a sentire i contenuti delle sue dichiarazioni mi sembra altra roba rispetto al marciume Berlusconiano.

Perlomeno sta continuando a parlare di riforme anche il giorno dopo le elezioni, 
il cavaliere a quest'ora era già al lavoro per qualche leggina Ad Personam.


sperem

nb: devo anche aggiungere che in questi anni i danni maggiori sono stati prodotti dalle riforme del PD...
più ancora della corruzione del PDL/FI


----------



## Blu71 (27 Maggio 2014)

Personalmente spero che il M5S prenda atto che c'è qualcosa da rivedere nella propria strategia politica.


----------



## runner (27 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Personalmente spero che il M5S prenda atto che c'è qualcosa da rivedere nella propria strategia politica.



ma te non sei del pd?

meglio per te giusto?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Personalmente spero che il M5S prenda atto che c'è qualcosa da rivedere nella propria strategia politica.



A prescindere che il M5S piaccia o meno non credo che debba diventare un altro PD FI che già tra loro si somigliano sin troppo,

Io credo che uno dei problemi della politica di oggi sia anche che manchino le alternative, io vorrei che anche all'interno degli stessi poli di DX e Sx ogni compagine portasse avanti le proprie idee senza compromessi, in modo da dare a ognuno vera possibilità di scelta


----------



## Blu71 (27 Maggio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> ma te non sei del pd?
> 
> meglio per te giusto?



Certo ma ritengo che il PD debba confrontarsi con il M5S più che con altri.


----------



## runner (27 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo ma ritengo che il PD debba confrontarsi con il M5S più che con altri.



cosa vuoi che si confronti.....

secondo me adesso il pd deve andare avanti per la sua strada che tanto alfano non vi molla.....


----------



## Blu71 (27 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A prescindere che il M5S piaccia o meno non credo che debba diventare un altro PD FI che già tra loro si somigliano sin troppo,
> 
> Io credo che uno dei problemi della politica di oggi sia anche che manchino le alternative, io vorrei che anche all'interno degli stessi poli di DX e Sx ogni compagine portasse avanti le proprie idee senza compromessi, in modo da dare a ognuno vera possibilità di scelta



Il M5S ha delle sue specificità che non lo renderanno mai un partito classico ma, a mio avviso, deve iniziare a porsi il problema di trovare degli interlocutori se vuole dare sostanza ai propri progetti.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Maggio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> cosa vuoi che si confronti.....
> 
> secondo me adesso il pd deve andare avanti per la sua strada che tanto alfano non vi molla.....



.....le cose in politica cambiano molto velocemente. Chi avrebbe mai previsto che Alfano, delfino di Silvio, uscisse dal PDL?


----------



## runner (27 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....le cose in politica cambiano molto velocemente. Chi avrebbe mai previsto che Alfano, delfino di Silvio, uscisse dal PDL?



quindi vorresti rifare un governo con i 5 stelle che si staccano?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....le cose in politica cambiano molto velocemente. Chi avrebbe mai previsto che Alfano, delfino di Silvio, uscisse dal PDL?



ma siamo proprio sicuri che ne sia uscito? io sono certo che sia ancora un uomo di B

se andiamo a vedere nel vecchio PDL a parte i rappresentanti della mafia i due uomini più vicini al SIlvio nazionale erano Alfano e La Russa, coincidenza che siano tutti usciti per creare un partito autonomo?
io sono dell'opinione che il Berlusca abbia momentaneamente scisso il partito perchè al momento ancora impresentabile agli occhi dell'europa, soprattutto a quelli della Merkel, ma non scordiamoci che il suo elettorato è ancora tutto li


----------



## Blu71 (27 Maggio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> quindi vorresti rifare un governo con i 5 stelle che si staccano?



Ora i tempi non sono maturi per tale evenienza, tutto, comunque dipende da cosa decide di fare Renzi. Qualcuno ipotizza che potrebbe anche sfruttare l'onda per andare a nuove elezioni politiche e farsi quindi una maggioranza monocolore.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> ma siamo proprio sicuri che ne sia uscito? io sono certo che sia ancora un uomo di B



.....non credo, Alfano non tornerà da Silvio perché ormai lo ritiene un perdente.


----------



## runner (27 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ora i tempi non sono maturi per tale evenienza, tutto, comunque dipende da cosa decide di fare Renzi. Qualcuno ipotizza che potrebbe anche sfruttare l'onda per andare a nuove elezioni politiche e farsi quindi una maggioranza monocolore.



"annamo bbbbene"

scherzi a parte a mio avviso renzi farebbe bene a tirare dritto per la sua strada se no si capirebbe che sarebbe solo un opportunista.... già gli è andata bene che il suo elettorato non lo abbia mollato dopo essere arrivato a fare il premier senza il passaggio dalle urne!!

guarda io adesso ho più fiducia in lui rispetto a prima proprio se non scioglie il parlamento o si mette coi 5 stelle, se crede nella sua squadra di governo deve andare avanti e più cose riesce a fare, meglio sarà per tutti

Alfano comunque vi da un appoggio deciso da silvio, non per niente le riforme le fa con forza italia e non certo con gli espulsi dal 5 stelle

concludo (scusa se ti ho annoiato) che renzi ha stravinto per il paragone con gli altri, grillo e il berlu accanto a uno che ha 39 anni è impietoso


----------



## Blu71 (27 Maggio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> "annamo bbbbene"
> 
> scherzi a parte a mio avviso renzi farebbe bene a tirare dritto per la sua strada se no si capirebbe che sarebbe solo un opportunista.... già gli è andata bene che il suo elettorato non lo abbia mollato dopo essere arrivato a fare il premier senza il passaggio dalle urne!!
> 
> ...




A questo punto Renzi ha tutte le "armi" per attuare la sua politica, speriamo bene per l'Italia.


----------

